# Scott Pilgrim - Movie



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

Surprised there isn't a thread for this really (or I just suck at Searching)






*Spoiler*: _First real shots from the movie_ 













You should now either be excited, haven't read the comic, or haven't heard of Scott Pilgrim

2 of these 3 things is unacceptable


----------



## Felix (Jan 7, 2010)

I know Scott Pilgrim exists but...
Never read it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know what this is, but it has a flaming katana. Count me in.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Jan 8, 2010)

YES!  I finally bought & read all the available books last week. My most anticipated movie of the year.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

never heard of scott pilgrim.. that pic looks manga-styling.. the auther was fan of manga? or something.. comic is really good?


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

I want this movie to have boxes popping up explaining people and their reaction all the time

"Knives Chau - 17 years old"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe I'll finally get myself to read the series since I do like the premise. I remember it was one of the ones I was considering when I was browsing the comic book store nearby ages ago. It will probably just be another series to add to my ever growing pile of things to read.


----------



## Shade (Jan 8, 2010)

The series is awesomely hilarious, you guys should really read it.

Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

What the helling fuck is it about?


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

The world would be a better place if more people read about Scott Pilgrim



CrazyMoronX said:


> What the helling fuck is it about?



Somewhat random guy in his early twentys meets american girl that has just moved to Canada. Falls in love with her. Then has to defeat her seven evil ex boyfriends to successfully date her.

Oh and basically his life is like a video game.
(this makes stuff like people owning magical objects (like a big ass hammer with a +2 bonus against girls) fairly common)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

it's better than it sounds

also hilarious and awesome as all hell


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 9, 2010)

What's everyone's opinion on the casting?  I definitely have no problem with who's directing.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm alright with the casting.

love the choice for Gideon adn Veganboy


----------



## Para (Jan 9, 2010)

omg *fangirls*

I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## Brian (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll probably read the comic before I watch the movie, I've heard so much about the comic.


----------



## Felt (Jan 9, 2010)

You should definitely read the comic first!


----------



## Medusa (Jan 9, 2010)

srsly wtf today I read it.. its fuckin garbage.. thanks for waste of my time


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 9, 2010)

It has a flaming Katana..

Yeah..I am shallow and superficial..and I am goddamned in on this!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2010)

oh oh oh i'm so looking forward to this. :33


----------



## SP (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome, I love Scott Pilgrim~


----------



## Felt (Jan 11, 2010)

So those who have experience with waiting for films... The film is due out Mid August, when can we expect some trailers?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 11, 2010)

For a mid august I'd at least already expect some teaser trailers :/


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

Wait, this live action?


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wait, this live action?


Yes.  Yes it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2010)

Hollie said:


> So those who have experience with waiting for films... The film is due out Mid August, when can we expect some trailers?


 


Lucaniel said:


> For a mid august I'd at least already expect some teaser trailers :/


 I would've expected a trailer 3 years ago going off of the stunts they pull these days with teasers.


----------



## Felt (Jan 11, 2010)

But this is going to be good film, so they don't have to rely on 3 years of advertising building up (see: avatar).


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

they did that with Avatar because they spent more than the GNP of most countries


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Avatar had 3 years of previews?   /lol I must not watch enough movies

Anyway this looks pretty good, will be nice to see if they pull it all off well


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds good so far


----------



## Felt (Jan 21, 2010)

Why would they have a showing 7 months before the release... Is that normal?


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2010)

Testscreenings sometimes take place months in advance, especially with movies that cant   rely on massice hype.

And Hollie has a new username, and its an awesome one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

I never knew Hollie now I'll never know her since she changed her name. How confusing. 

I wish I could screen this movie. I wish I could screen movies period.


----------



## Felt (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 19, 2010)

Epic                .


----------



## Ziko (Mar 19, 2010)

I want my trailer...But I want the last book more


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

When is this movie coming out? :33


----------



## Felt (Mar 19, 2010)

Release date is August 13th 2010 (subject to change)

(I hope it does stay on that day because that's my birthday!)


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool, I hope it doesn't change. Unless if it changes into an earlier date.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm really ready for a teaser.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, so I know nothing about comics. I saw the flaming katana and I was cool.....i need to read this shit. Looks like a fun movie, but I would like to read the comic first. Is it like a graphic novel, or are there quite a few parts to it. When I buy it, can I get the whole thing in a book like-format or what? How long is it? How much is it  sorry for all the questions


----------



## Felt (Mar 21, 2010)

There are 6 comics (the 6th comes out 20th July).  These are all books, at the moment they are all separate, but I guess they'll be 1 big book eventually...They are around 180 pages long.

As for price, that depends where you get it, but it's not that expensive.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks interesting. No idea what its about though.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 21, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> There are 6 comics (the 6th comes out 20th July).  These are all books, at the moment they are all separate, but I guess they'll be 1 big book eventually...They are around 180 pages long.
> 
> As for price, that depends where you get it, but it's not that expensive.



So its still ongoing? Any idea how much longer it will go on for, or is the 6th one the last


----------



## Ziko (Mar 21, 2010)

The sixth book is the last one.
The series is about a normal guy called Scott Pilgrim, who falls in love with a girl named Ramona. But to get her, he has to defeat her 7 evil ex-girlfriends. Use google if you want to get more info, but that's basically the main story


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

ARE YOU READY TO ROCK


----------



## Felt (Mar 25, 2010)

Yay.  I've been waiting for this day for ever and now I am happy  Best thing to come home from work to ever.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Movie looks alright. I don't like Michael though.



> But to get her, he has to defeat her 7 evil ex-girlfriends.



She's a lesbian?


----------



## Felt (Mar 25, 2010)

I trust Edgar Wrights judgement on Michael Cera.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

Lee O'Malley backs him too


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll still see the movie, looks entertaining.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'll still see the movie, looks entertaining.



What Chee said.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

I normally can't stand Michael Cera, but in this he looks like he'll be alright. 

I feel like Chris Evans is gonna be a lot of fun in this, although it'll give the haters more fuel as far as Cap goes.

EDIT: Also, just have to say it. Jesse Eisenberg is a better Michael Cera than Michael Cera.


----------



## Para (Mar 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> ARE YOU READY TO ROCK



It's so pretty


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> ARE YOU READY TO ROCK



Niceeee.....


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

> I feel like Chris Evans is gonna be a lot of fun in this, although it'll give the haters more fuel as far as Cap goes.



Chris Evans is in this?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Chris Evans is in this?



Didn't you watch the trailer?

He's one of the evil ex-boyfriends..


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

Hes the dude that throws Scott into the building


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Didn't you watch the trailer?
> 
> He's one of the evil ex-boyfriends..





Taleran said:


> Hes the dude that throws Scott into the building



I watched it, but I didn't notice him.


----------



## Para (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Chris Evans is in this?





Ciupy said:


> Didn't you watch the trailer?
> 
> He's one of the evil ex-boyfriends..





Taleran said:


> Hes the dude that throws Scott into the building



[YOUTUBE]FHzYj1Vhbjs[/YOUTUBE]

0:50 - 0:56 lol


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Youtube is being a whore to me lately. 



> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



I'll just take your word on it. :33


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Hes the dude that throws Scott into the building



And then casually starts chatting up the girl.

"So what's up, how've you been? He seems nice."


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Just a question:

Is Scott freaking superhuman or what?

I thought that this was going to be mainly a comedy..but that shit is early Dragonball level.

And I just noticed that Michael Cera doesn't have a chin..


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

He needs to grow some facial hair. He looks like he's 14 years old.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> He needs to grow some facial hair. He looks like he's 14 years old.



He looks like a lesbian.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

And his balls need to drop. His voice is so soft and meek.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

Holy crap.  This movie is either going be totally awesome or completely suck balls.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

great trailer





Chee said:


> He needs to grow some facial hair. He looks like he's 14 years old.





Chee said:


> And his balls need to drop. His voice is so soft and meek.



you just described Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Then Scott Pilgrim totally isn't my type.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

Though the movie still looks entertaining even if Scott Pilgrim isn't your typical mainly man.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Yea, it does. I like the video game thing going on.


----------



## Corran (Mar 26, 2010)

*Scott Pilgrim VS The World*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57saocQSQDo[/YOUTUBE]

I have no idea where Scott Pilgrim comes from, apparently comics or books? But holy shit just watched the trailer and it looks fucking awesome


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2010)

Cera isn't the best choice for Scott, too introverted, but the rest of the cast looks solid.

I'm optimistic, the creator of the comic likes it and what I've heard from people who went to test screenings has all been good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Just a question:
> 
> Is Scott freaking superhuman or what?
> 
> I thought that this was going to be mainly a comedy..but that shit is early Dragonball level.



Lots of people are superhuman in Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## ez (Mar 26, 2010)

i'll definitely be watching this one. trailer makes it out to be epically hilarious.


----------



## Corran (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow the search function on this forum blows


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 26, 2010)

The trailer is the best thing I've seen in a while.

So... fuck yeah, excited.


----------



## Detective (Mar 28, 2010)

+1 Old School 8-Bit Coolness

This shit better be available for the NDS or the NDS emulator.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 28, 2010)

Superman said:


> +1 Old School 8-Bit Coolness
> 
> This shit better be available for the NDS or the NDS emulator.



Ps3/360        .


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 28, 2010)

You did a half ass job with SpeedRacer
You manage to made Atsro Boy look genetic.
You practically shat on the _entire_ fandom of Dragonball. You souless vampires!
You made me lose hope of ever seeing a faithful adaption on screen. _cough: The Last Airbender :cough_

But for the love of FUCKING god Hollywood, don't mess this up!
For god sakes! Let Scott Pilgrim be one of few good ones that came from a manga! 
And yes I consider Scott Pilgrim to be a manga.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 28, 2010)

Luckyday said:


> You did a half ass job with SpeedRacer
> You manage to made Atsro Boy look genetic.
> You practically shat on the _entire_ fandom of Dragonball. You souless vampires!
> You made me lose hope of ever seeing a faithful adaption on screen. _cough: The Last Airbender :cough_
> ...


Its a OEL.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 29, 2010)

Eh...tamato, tomahto.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

OEL? So does it like read backwards like manga too?


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

Luckyday said:


> And yes I consider Scott Pilgrim to be a manga.



The fuck?
Does anyone know what manga is anymore?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> OEL? So does it like read backwards like manga too?



"*O*riginal *E*nglish *L*anguage" Manga

Maximum Ride in Yen Plus is an example



Scott Pilgrim example.

It reads left to right?


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2010)

So because it is in black and white and has a cartoony art style suddently this is a manga?




I have faith in the director to not fuck this up, i have not so much faith in it not feeling rushed because they stuffed all 6 volumes in one movie.


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think it really matters what we call it, let's enjoy it and not fight over pointless things


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2010)

Luckyday said:


> You did a half ass job with SpeedRacer
> You manage to made Atsro Boy look genetic.
> You practically shat on the _entire_ fandom of Dragonball. You souless vampires!
> You made me lose hope of ever seeing a faithful adaption on screen. _cough: The Last Airbender :cough_
> ...



Please. Manga refers to Japanese comic books mad ein Japan. SP is made in the Americas. It isn't a manga.

The OEL stuff is bullshit. It's like calling manga "OJL comics."

Also Avatar isn't an anime.

Astroboy(2009) was a good film.

Speed Racer was everything the cartoon was.

And DBE was terrible.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2010)

> The OEL stuff is bullshit. It's like calling manga "OJL comics."



_Original English-language manga or OEL manga is the term commonly used to describe comic books or graphic novels in the "international manga" genre of comics whose language of original publication is English.[1]  The term international manga, as used by the Japanese Ministry of Foreign Affairs, encompasses all foreign comics which draw inspiration from the "form of presentation and expression" found in Japanese manga.[2]_

Wikipedia doesn't lie.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Speed Racer was everything the cartoon was.



Except with 300% more acid tripping.



> And DBE was terrible.



Don't defend by just calling it terrible.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

illmatic said:


> "*O*riginal *E*nglish *L*anguage" Manga
> 
> It reads left to right?



I know what OEL means, stupid sentence structure, my bad.

If it reads left to right then it ain't a manga-wannabe.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2010)

illmatic said:


> _Original English-language manga or OEL manga is the term commonly used to describe comic books or graphic novels in the "international manga" genre of comics whose language of original publication is English.[1]  The term international manga, as used by the Japanese Ministry of Foreign Affairs, encompasses all foreign comics which draw inspiration from the "form of presentation and expression" found in Japanese manga.[2]_
> 
> Wikipedia doesn't lie.



"manga publishers have yet to use it in official advertisements or press releases."


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> "manga publishers have yet to use it in official advertisements or press releases."



Touch?. I hadn't read though the whole page.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

it's an independently released american comic book in black and white digest format, like other independently released american comics.


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> it's an independently released american comic book in black and white digest format, like other independently released american comics.



I still don't understand why there is like 1-2 pages of argument over this concept in a current 5 page thread. It's a fucking awesome series that I seriously hope will translate well onto the big screen equivalent.

Hopefully they keep all the Level Up SFX/Casual Video Game analogies and Subspace concepts. Also the epic yet funny awkwardness of Scott and Wallace in general.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

I know seriously.  It's not a manga, not that it fucking matters. 

It's sequential art in book form and its fucking cool.

Shut up.


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I know seriously.  It's not a manga, not that it fucking matters.
> 
> It's sequential art in book form and its fucking cool.
> 
> Shut up.



It's actually one of the very few current comic source series that can actually translate extremely well to another format if the original material's tone is followed to a T. 

In contrast, the Mark Millar hype machine creation Nemesis, which has currently only one issue, is apparently already in talks to make a major motion picture.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

that's cause after Wanted, Millar makes comics for the sole purpose of being made into movies [Kick-Ass, Nemesis, War Heroes, Avengers movie is heavily based on Ultimates, etc.] (you have to admit the man knows how to play the game)

also don't badmouth Nemesis that shit is going to be epic.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 30, 2010)

What is this Nemesis?


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> (you have to admit the man knows how to play the game)



A little too well. 



> also don't badmouth Nemesis that shit is going to be epic.



We'll see. 

It was just kind of "polite" and sort of bland dialogued for a Millar comic, even though it's just the first issue(i.e Kick-Ass started out quick hitting and upfront)It's a four issue run correct? Or is that just the first part of a trilogy like how Kick-Ass is supposed to be formatted.

Which leads me to wonder if this Scott Pilgrim movie will just cover 3 or so Volumes with a cliffhanger-esque ending. And a potential sequel will cover the other two volumes and this summer's final addition. Although the trailer did indicate the 7 Ex's.



illmatic said:


> What is this Nemesis?




*Spoiler*: __ 





^_
"What if Batman was the Joker!?"_

/End Sorry DC.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a good movie. Its not the same as the comic but it's good.


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 30, 2010)

I've read Scott Pilgrim and I'm NOT excited!
...... 
This movie better be good, like seriously


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmm, after watching this Frame by Frame video, seems like this will be a one-shot movie afterall(I know they showed material from various volumes but assumed it would be stretched out). 

[YOUTUBE]d7mpJWYUk6o[/YOUTUBE]

Very interesting little details were put into the film it seems. And it's always the tiny things that make a film much more polished.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

O'Malley and Wright both said there would only be one movie


----------



## Shade (Mar 31, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It's a good movie. Its not the same as the comic but it's good.



Are you talking about this movie? Because I heard there was an early screening for some group this week.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll see this for Mary Elizabeth Winstead.  I think she's pretty good and she doesn't get nearly enough roles.


----------



## Felt (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2010)

Going in style.


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2010)

New Trailer out


----------



## Corran (May 31, 2010)

So. Fucking. Awesome.


----------



## Bart (May 31, 2010)

These:


*Spoiler*: __ 









They'd be really good avatar's by the way


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2010)

I already posted them ages ago


----------



## Bart (May 31, 2010)

Oooops sorry 

I'll edit that in a second lol


----------



## Corran (May 31, 2010)

Set change!!!!!


----------



## Bart (May 31, 2010)

Cool ^^  .


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

It looks good, and I'm excited to see it. I just wonder if Michael Cera will ever stop being the semi-awkward indie alternative bassist who gets the semi-confident indie alternative girl in the end.


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2010)

Caelus said:


> It looks good, and I'm excited to see it. I just wonder if Michael Cera will ever stop being the semi-awkward indie alternative bassist who gets the semi-confident indie alternative girl in the end.



That would basically be like asking Michael Cera to act..and he can't actually do that.

He is just Michael Cera in every movie he has been in.


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

In his defense, he wasn't an indie alternative bassist in Arrested Development. He was just plain awkward.

Anyone else excited about the George Michael Bluth vs Anne "Bland" Veal fight?


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2010)

1+ UP

Damn, they added even more classic video game SFX. And even a fucking 64 Hit Combo that will inevitably lead to another KAAAY-OOOOH! 

... Curse you Scott Pilgrim, this unexpected release of Trailer 2 has forced my hand to use another epic set. 

P.S: I C U Wallace.


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2010)

I'm glad the trailer came out though, I was beginning to wonder what had happened, things seemed to have quietened down a bit.  I'll have to keep an eye out on magazines now to check for articles before the release.


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2010)

This is looking better and better.

But Cera has yet to impress me as Scott.


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2010)

Annnnnd Set Complete.

I dunno which one of the following I should use:





... as my avatar. The first two are new. The last one was from a previous set.

Either way, Culkin better be fierce as hell and really lulzy when he plays Wallace Wells.

Also, Mary Elizabeth Winstead has an excellent form.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw another trailer for this during Prince of Persia. It looks even better than before! 

Definitely watching this shit when it comes out. Maybe that weekend, even. I don't know.


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely, Crazy

Hopefully it'll be well recieved by non-SP fans.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2010)

New trailer was awesome. Now I really can't wait for this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Bart said:


> Definitely, Crazy
> 
> Hopefully it'll be well recieved by non-SP fans.


 I've never read it, so I'll let you know. 


Chee said:


> New trailer was awesome. Now I really can't wait for this movie.


 Date night?


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

Illmatic it's in August.

Btw Chee, cool set.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never read it, so I'll let you know.



Ah kk cool


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Date night?



You paying?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> You paying?


 I'm pretty sure you're aware of my conditions. Of course I'll pay, but...


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## Para (Jun 1, 2010)

Kim Pine's actress reminds me of Ally Sheedy's character in the Breakfast Club.

This is a good thing.

but yeah, the trailer was amazing and I'm really looking forward to this movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

No offense to anyone looking forward to this movie (I myself want to see this) but I can't see this movie having a very broad appeal to anyone except the fans of the comic and the internet geeks first and foremost.

It's very chic,very post-modern,with references to games and comic books..

And it has Michael Cera as its main star.

Michael Cera..kicking ass.

Think about that statement for a moment. 

This will have the same welcoming more or less as Kick Ass had..maybe more because it isn't R rated.


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2010)

I think you underestimate Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> I think you underestimate Scott Pilgrim.



The movie,character or comic?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 1, 2010)

This movie looks cool, this trailer actually make me want to start reading the comic books :3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2010)

If you can get over the art (its very simple, some people dont like that) you'll probably love it.

I recommend it for Wallace Wells alone


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2010)

This movie looks like it's gonna be awesome, and frankly I'll trust Edgar Wright on anything anyway.  I kind of fucking hate Michael Cera and his stupid turtle face but I feel like he was born to play Scott. (This probably sounds awful but Scott and Ramona are actually my least favorite characters in the comics.  WALLACE FTW.)


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The movie,character or comic?



All of them!

Also: Here


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2010)

Caelus said:


> It looks good, and I'm excited to see it. I just wonder if Michael Cera will ever stop being the semi-awkward indie alternative bassist who gets the semi-confident indie alternative girl in the end.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> This movie looks like it's gonna be awesome, and frankly I'll trust Edgar Wright on anything anyway.  I kind of fucking hate Michael Cera and his stupid turtle face but I feel like he was born to play Scott. (This probably sounds awful but Scott and Ramona are actually my least favorite characters in the comics.  *WALLACE FTW*.)



This person knows what's up. 

Im gonna be pissed if Wallace doesn't lay down some epic your mom jokes. I feel like it's gonna be hard for movie wallace to stack up to comic wallace.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2010)

Any good image of Knives Chau?


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This person knows what's up.
> 
> Im gonna be pissed if Wallace doesn't lay down some epic your mom jokes. I feel like it's gonna be hard for movie wallace to stack up to comic wallace.



There better be an awkward yet totally hilarious roommate relationship between Scott and Wallace or heads are gonna roll. I know some people are undecided on how Cera is gonna perform as SP, but you must admit the potential for lulz is high if you can imagine him and Culkin having late night conversations about life & shit in general... while occupying the same sleeping space.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

You left out about 10 more awkwardnesesesssss.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi.

So I was reading the First 2 volumes of SP, hoping to get into it, when I kinda got disconnected with all the "hip" dialogue. Don't get me wrong; I really love the art, I think all the gamer references are funny, but I want to know for someone who doesn't care for Indie Rock or triangles, are the other 4 volumes worth buying?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't really be bothered to read the comic seeing as how its not done. But this movie looks bad ass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can't really be bothered to read the comic *seeing as how its not done.* But this movie looks bad ass.



That's irrelevant because the final volume has nothing to do with the film, so you wont be missing anything. 

Go fucking read it.

Wallace Wells and Stephen Stills FTW!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Jun 2, 2010)

Plus the final volume is out in July anyway. Read it mang.


----------



## Noah (Jun 2, 2010)

Why have I not seen any of the awesomeness that is Knives' dad? That man needs to be prominently featured in all trailers.

Wallace Wells FTW in-goddamn-deed. I don't think I like Macaulay Culkins' little brother playing him though. He just doesn't look right. Like some sort of freak hybrid of Macaulay and a coked-out Tobey Maguire. I always figured he'd look a little more....I don't know. Clean?

Still. I can't wait for this movie. I don't know if I'll ever be able to actually hate Chris Evans after this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

Noah said:


> Why have I not seen any of the awesomeness that is Knives' dad? That man needs to be prominently featured in all trailers.
> 
> Wallace Wells FTW in-goddamn-deed. I don't think I like Macaulay Culkins' little brother playing him though. He just doesn't look right. Like some sort of freak hybrid of Macaulay and a coked-out Tobey Maguire. I always figured he'd look a little more....I don't know. Clean?
> 
> Still. I can't wait for this movie. I don't know if I'll ever be able to actually hate Chris Evans after this.



I think the "Knives dad" subplot might get scrapped for the movie, that and the chick from Scott's past that showed up.


----------



## Felt (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 3, 2010)

Noah said:


> Wallace Wells FTW in-goddamn-deed. I don't think I like Macaulay Culkins' little brother playing him though. He just doesn't look right. Like some sort of freak hybrid of Macaulay and a coked-out Tobey Maguire. I always figured he'd look a little more....I don't know. Clean?



Yea...not really a fan of that casting choice, at least based on looks. Wouldn't have minded someone a bit better looking ha.



> Still. I can't wait for this movie. I don't know if I'll ever be able to actually hate Chris Evans after this.



I stopped hating Chris Evans after seeing Sunshine. If he fucks Cap up though...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, just went and read the first five volumes...and can't say I'm much of a fan.

I could see myself liking the movie more, because it'll probably focus more on the actual premise of the comic, instead of having every girl and their mother falling in love with Scott Pilgrim for some reason. I mean why? He's pretty much a man-child who has no concept of time, isn't very smart, and seems to get on everybody's nerve, but they just keep hanging out with him because he can play bass.

The video game references didn't do much for me either. Okay, a save point...kay, is that going to to factor in at all? Nope.

But yeah, I did find the book humorous in parts, and I'll probably will end up seeing the movie.


----------



## Para (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2010)

Para Skywalker said:


> "Bread makes you FAT?"



Pretty much this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone see the beginning of the fight scene they showed MTV?


----------



## Shade (Jun 6, 2010)

^ Wallace element is portrayed perfectly. I am so pumped for this movie.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2010)

Seemed a little too choreographed and cliche but I'm still pumped for this movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I love how he just walks away sippin on his coffee.

Also.

"Sometimes I let them do the wideshots, when i feel like gettin blazed back in my winny."

=

:rofl

While I obviously hope Chris Evans is more "Sunshine" and less "Scott Pilgrim" in Cap, I cant deny he plays an excellent comical douche.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2010)

The World said:


> Seemed a little too choreographed and cliche but I'm still pumped for this movie.



Its a fight scene dude. Its gotta be choreographed. 

Also, was I the only person here who LOLed at him spraying his fist?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2010)

The World said:


> Seemed a little too choreographed and cliche but I'm still pumped for this movie.



I think it being over choreographed would only add to the exaggerated atmosphere of the film.

I gotta say, that little clip definitely increased my interest in my film a lot.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 7, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Anyone else excited about the George Michael Bluth vs Anne "Bland" Veal fight?



Hell Yes!


----------



## Noah (Jun 7, 2010)

That clip has cleared me of any worries I had about Wallace.


----------



## Felt (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the BiFURIOUS is ripped off from Dave Gormans stand up, unless it was in the comic and I'm just being forgetful.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Slice (Jun 17, 2010)

International trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-QxGIAvEUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 17, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, just went and read the first five volumes...and can't say I'm much of a fan.
> 
> I could see myself liking the movie more, because it'll probably focus more on the actual premise of the comic, instead of having every girl and their mother falling in love with Scott Pilgrim for some reason. I mean why? He's pretty much a man-child who has no concept of time, isn't very smart, and seems to get on everybody's nerve, but they just keep hanging out with him because he can play bass.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this, I hate harem stories since they're pretty much motivational comics for losers. The movie looks good though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2010)

Slice said:


> International trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-QxGIAvEUg[/YOUTUBE]



Goddamn I know i've said this with every other trailer, but this is going to be fucking awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Is this movie out yet? It looks pretty good.


----------



## Felt (Jun 17, 2010)

It comes out on my birthday^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Then I know it will be a cursed movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

It'd better be fucking awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 19, 2010)

That International trailer 

Wallace Wells 

BRANDON ROUTH is Todd Ingram


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2010)

I hate Michael Cera but trust Wright enough to make this movie AWESOME.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 21, 2010)

Slice said:


> International trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-QxGIAvEUg[/YOUTUBE]



Wallace: Pull out the L Word Scott.

Scott:........lesbian

Wallace: The other L word

Scott:.........lesbians?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh man I was cracking up at Brandon Routh's lines at the end. 

Maybe cuz I can relate to being a bit _too_ witty with one's references  lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

THAT'S RIGHT!

Superman plays the psychic vegan.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 21, 2010)

The soundtrack list just got released:

01 SEX BOB-OMB (Beck): "We Are SEX BOB-OMB"
02 Plumtree: "Scott Pilgrim"
03 Frank Black: "I Heard Ramona Sing"
04 Beachwood Sparks: "By Your Side"
05 Black Lips: "O Katrina!"
06 Crash and the Boys (Broken Social Scene): "I'm So Sad, So Very, Very Sad"
07 Crash and the Boys (Broken Social Scene): "We Hate You Please Die"
08 SEX BOB-OMB (Beck): "Garbage Truck"
09 T. Rex: "Teenage Dream"
10 The Bluetones: "Sleazy Bed Track"
11 Blood Red Shoes: "It's Getting Boring by the Sea"
12 Metric: "Black Sheep"
13 SEX BOB-OMB (Beck): "Threshold"
14 Broken Social Scene: "Anthems for a Seventeen-Year-Old Girl"
15 The Rolling Stones: "Under My Thumb"
16 Beck: "Ramona (Acoustic)"
17 Beck: "Ramona"
18 SEX BOB-OMB (Beck): "Summertime"
19 Brian LeBarton: "Threshold 8 Bit"


----------



## Felt (Jun 21, 2010)

Metric are one of my fav bands


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2010)

Never heard of any of those bands.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2010)

What would a hipster movie based in Canada be without Broken Social Scene.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy crap T-Rex on the soundtrack that is AWESOME


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

Just heard there is going to be a Legend of Zelda song in the movie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 21, 2010)

Love that Beck is gonna be Sex Bob-Omb


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2010)

Beck *would* be sex bob-omb.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2010)

My dude looks generic as hell...which must mean I'm generic as fuk.


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> My dude looks generic as hell...which must mean I'm generic as fuk.



Scott's kid sister


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2010)

Corran said:


> Scott's kid sister



How does it know my gender identification problems?!!!

Dammit this thing is mirroring life too closely.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

meh, im generic. Although I guess not a lot of people have green laces? ha


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> My dude looks generic as hell...which must mean I'm generic as fuk.


You look like surprised Stephen Stills 


Whip Whirlwind said:


> meh, im generic. Although I guess not a lot of people have green laces? ha


You appear to be plotting something


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

I went for the suit before it was cool


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2010)

In hindsight i should have chosen different eyes 


But the rest really fits.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

We should have some kind of comic going on here.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> We should have some kind of comic going on here.



I'd consider help writing it.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

Finally found this thread. I should be getting some money tommorow to buy the rest of the volumes.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2010)

FLAWLESS VICTORY!!!






...


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2010)

I fucking suck.....  

But yeah anyway as I said in the other thread

the chick playing Ramona is smoking hot  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NUBVcit5VM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2010)

*lives in Toronto*


----------



## Felt (Jul 10, 2010)

I love Toronto. 

Not long left until release dates


----------



## Velocity (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2010)

Bender said:


> the chick playing Ramona is smoking hot


That's why I am going to the movie.  Great casting.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2010)

What the fu- the chick playing Ramona is going to be in the new Thing movie? 

And I knew I remembered her from somewhere, she played in Sky High and Live free or Die Hard.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2010)

It looks stupid,but hey it's made by the guys who made hot Fuzz and Shaun Of the Dead. They both looked incredibly stupid in the trailer,but turned out to be awesome. I'll see it.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *lives in Toronto*





Ramona Flowers said:


> I love Toronto.



Fine, I'll be that guy:

T-DOT STAND UP!!!


----------



## Suave1 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see this movie

I'm so dedicated I'm even going to buy that PSN Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World video game

On My Own


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jul 13, 2010)

The books are fun and great and I like Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz.  This is going to be great!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't seen this trailer yet.  But it has a couple of new scenes in it that look pretty good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1qaLmfzW3I[/YOUTUBE]

Mary Elizabeth Winstead is perfect for this role.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 19, 2010)

the trailer i guess could be misleading. It makes the movie look dorky and unfunny as hell. Like something only little kids could appreciate.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 3, 2010)

It looks funny as hell. I've read part of the first volume and it was awsome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2010)

I think this looks stupid. Very Speed Racer-esque.

I'll stick with grownup movies thank you, like "The Expendables".


----------



## Shade (Aug 3, 2010)

^


----------



## illmatic (Aug 3, 2010)

Theirs going to be a HBO first look thursday


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I think this looks stupid. Very Speed Racer-esque.
> 
> I'll stick with grownup movies thank you, like "The Expendables".



 

Some of us actually like movies that isn't overly serious....some of us also rather liked Speed Racer


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Some of us actually like movies that isn't overly serious....some of us also rather liked Speed Racer



Martial liked Dragon Ball: Evolution.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Some of us actually like movies that isn't overly serious....some of us also rather liked Speed Racer



Yeah, retarded people.

lol, kidding. Im sure the SR crowd will love it. Anyone know how much it will cost?

Edit: Vono....you suck.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 3, 2010)

It could be a horrible movie,or just a alright one.

So I'm not going to see it until it hits DVD.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim is an epic of epic epicness.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fuck the people that think the commercials make the movie look unbearable. I have no idea of the comic series, but just by the trailers, the movie looks like it's going to be fucking epic!!!! I think the story is badass, creative, and original.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

Honestly it looks like some silly videogame, not holding my breath for this one.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2010)

ha ha, havn't read the comic or even heard of Scott Pilgrim.


but im loving the previews, plus Cera is da man.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2010)

Cera is pretty funny.

I'm really looking forward to this shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Fuck the people that think the commercials make the movie look unbearable. I have no idea of the comic series, but just by the trailers, the movie looks like it's going to be fucking epic!!!! I think the story is badass, creative, and original.



and absurd, contrived, silly...........


----------



## delirium (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Cera... 

Hopefully Wallace will at least be as awesome as his comic counterpart.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> and *absurd*, contrived, *silly*...........



well duh, thats what its going for.  Don't go watch a movie knowing full well you will hate it.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I think this looks stupid. Very Speed Racer-esque.
> 
> I'll stick with grownup movies thank you, like "The Expendables".





MartialHorror said:


> I'll stick with grownup movies thank you, like "The Expendables".






MartialHorror said:


> I'll stick with* grownup movies *thank you, like "*The Expendables".*





MartialHorror said:


> *grownup movies like "The Expendables".*


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 4, 2010)

Martial is no Rukia.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 4, 2010)

delirium said:


> Michael Cera...
> 
> Hopefully Wallace will at least be as awesome as his comic counterpart.



That's not possible.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 4, 2010)

If this can be a non pretentious indie flick with horrible dialogue (as most Cera movies are), then I have a lot of hope for it. I don't think it will dominate the box office, but I think fans of the comic will be pleased. I just don't wanna see that bird looking bastard hang his head down and start mumbling to a girl again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2010)

I only heard about this a few weeks ago, but i have to say, it caught my interest instantly.


----------



## Shade (Aug 4, 2010)

Martial, you gotta step up your trolling game, son. Shit's weak. But you do have a good base with that liking DBE thing. 

So everyone who has seen the advance screening loved it. Wright delivers again!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

Shade said:


> Martial, you gotta step up your trolling game, son. Shit's weak. But you do have a good base with that liking DBE thing.
> 
> So everyone who has seen the advance screening loved it. Wright delivers again!



Bah, I dont like DBE, and I'm not really trolling. I think it looks pretty bad. I'll watch it on DVD maybe.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 4, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I only heard about this a few weeks ago, but i have to say, it caught my interest instantly.


Same here
Some people on superherohype where giving it pretty good reviews and it looks like a fun movie.
It seems that the majority of people who've caught the advanced screening have mostly been positive about it. 
I don,t expect Oscar level writing but aslong as it is entertaining like Kick ass i am in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

Just ten more days !


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2010)

Speed Racer was my second favorite movie of 2008


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just ten more days !


I can,t wait


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 4, 2010)

This does look awsome. I hope I can get my neice to see it with me (I'll need a ride and this tosser *points to self* never got his DL becuause he prefers to walk. He's such a git.)


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 4, 2010)

ALRIGHT RAMONA I love your sig and stuff but some still haven't read book 7 yet (i plan to buy it very soon).  Please oh please don't use anymore pictures from it. 

btw has anyone seen this yet?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 4, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> ALRIGHT RAMONA I love your sig and stuff but some still haven't read book 7 yet (i plan to buy it very soon).  Please oh please don't use anymore pictures from it.
> 
> btw has anyone seen this yet?



Sweet ass man


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 4, 2010)

it does look really cool

its just too bad that it looks like instead of having michael cera act like scott pilgrim

they are just turning scott pilgrim into michael cera 

other than that good shit


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

> Bah, I dont like DBE, and I'm not really trolling. I think it looks pretty bad. I'll watch it on DVD maybe.



I never knew this was possible. Martial Horror, a man who see's goodness in every turd movie actually doesn't deem a film good enough to go to the cinema to watch, Im kind of glad to know your optimism isn't boundless.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

Oi, saw a clip on TV.

The "I'm Bi-furious" line was just.......was just......I cant even say it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

Stop trolling Martial.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with you, I didn't think it looked very good myself, looks like some disney kids movie, all thats lacking is Nicholas Cage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2010)

looks like kickass without the gore to me.

for some reason, this movie give me the same vibe kickass did.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

Geez, why does every movie have to be gritty or an action film to be considered 'good'?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

How the hell are you getting Kickass vibes from this?

This looks like a freaking video game. Everyone seems like they're overracting(save Cera, who doesn't seem to be acting. In fact, apparently acting for him is putting on a slight mustache in "Youth in Revolt". The main gal does seem like she doing a good job though), the plot makes no sense and the lines are intentionally corny.

I mean, I can see why some would like the cartoonish approach(like Speed Racer), but thats a comparison that just feels random.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> How the hell are you getting Kickass vibes from this?
> 
> This looks like a freaking video game. Everyone seems like they're overracting(save Cera, who doesn't seem to be acting. In fact, apparently acting for him is putting on a slight mustache in "Youth in Revolt". The main gal does seem like she doing a good job though), the plot makes no sense and the lines are intentionally corny.
> 
> I mean, I can see why some would like the cartoonish approach(like Speed Racer), but thats a comparison that just feels random.



the comedy aspect seem comparable to kickass.In my opinion everyone seem to be _underreating_. the plot isn't suppose to make sense, but i can agree it's corny but it wouldn't be a good romantic story if it wasn't. also the cartoonish approach is the main attraction.

I'm not trying to attack you, no movie is for everyone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

But the whole point of Kickass is that it's somewhat grounded in reality. The joke is "what happened if someone actually tried to be a superhero?" 

(by the way, the trailers completely misrepresented it, if thats what you're refering too).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> How the hell are you getting Kickass vibes from this?
> 
> This looks like a freaking video game. Everyone seems like they're overracting(save Cera, who doesn't seem to be acting. In fact, apparently acting for him is putting on a slight mustache in "Youth in Revolt". The main gal does seem like she doing a good job though), the plot makes no sense and the lines are intentionally corny.
> 
> I mean, I can see why some would like the cartoonish approach(like Speed Racer), but thats a comparison that just feels random.



That's how the comics are though, the movie is supposed to be cartoonish and feel like a video game.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm aware. Thats why the Kickass comparisons are confusing me.

Anyway, I personally think this movie will flop. I just dont think campy movies appeal to the masses. From "Flash Gordon" to "Batman and Robin" to "Speed Racer", camp movies just dont do well financially.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2010)

"How about we wait."

Always seems like an effective line for situations like this. Anyway, when is it out?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 4, 2010)

Next Friday.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm there.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 4, 2010)

saw an advanced screening today  i actually enjoyed the movie. Probably havent seen a movie this funny in awhile. Though ive never read the comic books


----------



## Shade (Aug 5, 2010)

^ Holy shit, do that right now then, woman(?)!

How did people like you get into advance screenings anyway?


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 5, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> saw an advanced screening today  i actually enjoyed the movie. Probably havent seen a movie this funny in awhile. Though ive never read the comic books



thats good news for me because although I've read the series the people i'm trying to get to go with me haven't.  Hopefully it will get good eary reviews and they will want to go.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 5, 2010)

I got my Scott Pilgram comics ready to read next week prior


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> thats good news for me because although I've read the series the people i'm trying to get to go with me haven't.  Hopefully it will get good eary reviews and they will want to go.



They'll be too busy watching "The Expendables"........lol, okay, I'll stop with that.

So does anybody know how much this one cost? That will be the big decider as to whether it will flop or not. The director has had some good movies, but none were enough financial hits to secure a HUGE budget. But then again, sometimes 'good movies' is all your record needs.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> thats good news for me because although I've read the series the people i'm trying to get to go with me haven't.  Hopefully it will get good eary reviews and they will want to go.



my mom liked it and she usually doesnt care for movies like this


----------



## Shade (Aug 5, 2010)

If the Expendables trailers are any indication it has potential to be worse than A-Team. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Noah (Aug 5, 2010)

Shade said:


> If the Expendables trailers are any indication it has potential to be worse than A-Team. And that's saying a lot.



Bullshit it does. The Expendables looks beyond awesome. The problem is that we already know SP is beyond awesome. Even if it flops, it looks like exactly what we want and expect SP to look like. Since we don't have a sequel to worry about, what it makes opening weekend is no concern of ours. 

But...I have to make a choice which I'm watching first that weekend. A very, very hard choice. Ridiculous explosions and gunfights...or ridiculous gaming and comic shenanigans.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2010)

Both movies have had negative things said about them so far

Expendables


> A bunch of guys past their prime punching and kicking each other and pretending its for our benefit, when its really just one last self-congratulatory hurrah.



Scott Pilgrim


> This is a discouragingly limp movie where nothing is at stake.


----------



## Noah (Aug 5, 2010)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with either of those statements! In fact, hooray!


----------



## Shade (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it's clear what's shit and what's not:

 88%
 29% (Almost half of the third Twilight movie, btw.)


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2010)

Shade said:


> I think it's clear what's shit and what's not:
> 
> 88%
> 29% (Almost half of the third Twilight movie, btw.)



Theirs still a week. 

Theirs also been positive things said about both too


Scott Pilgrim


> An ambitious, wildly original action-comedy that could prove to be a game-changer for the comic book genre in the same way that James Cameron’s Avatar was for 3-D.



Expendables


> The body count is high and the personalities click in this old-school testosterone fest.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

> So does anybody know how much this one cost? That will be the big decider as to whether it will flop or not. The director has had some good movies, but none were enough financial hits to secure a HUGE budget. But then again, sometimes 'good movies' is all your record needs.



Apparently Universal is being tight lipped about the budget. 

Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz had tiny budgets and both did very well at the box office, and better on dvd from what I gathered.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2010)

Shade said:


> I think it's clear what's shit and what's not:
> 
> 88%
> 29% (Almost half of the third Twilight movie, btw.)



Actually the only thing this makes clear is who lets others decide how good a movie is for them.


In other Scott Pilgrim news

With both the Movie and final volume coming out within a month of each other the Top Graphic Novel / Trade Paperbacks list was a bit skewed for July

1. Scott Pilgrim Vol 6
5. Scott Pilgrim Vol 1
7. Scott Pilgrim Vol 2
8. Scott Pilgrim Vol 5
9. Scott Pilgrim Vol 4
10. Scott Pilgrim Vol 3 

Note this is only on stores that sell through the Direct comic market so it doesn't include things like Amazon/Coles/other bookstores.


----------



## Shade (Aug 7, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Actually the only thing this makes clear is who lets others decide how good a movie is for them.



Without getting into a philosophical debate, professional movie critics aren't usually your average movie-goers, they're individuals well-versed in the technique and study of film. I wouldn't trust a SP fanboy/girl nor a older person who has never heard of the series to be able to judge the movie objectively and as a piece of art in the film medium. Film critics are _supposed _to be people who have studied the medium in detail and can better ascertain quality when it comes to a movie.

That being said, if anyone really thinks the Expendables will be any good, it makes their taste in film pretty clear.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 8, 2010)

Movies like Scott Pilgrim make me want to kick myself for not having already known about the comic. I plan on buying all the volumes of the comic available at Boarders soon. Needless to say, I can't wait to see the movie.....like, in a actual theater! 

Also, I saw a commercial about a Scott Pilgrim animation, is that gonna be on adult swim?


----------



## Felt (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it is.


> Scott Pilgrim vs the Animation airs Thursday August 12th in two parts between 12 and 12:30 am, inside commercial breaks on [adult swim]. It will also be available in full on adultswim.com, and on the [adult swim] and Scott Pilgrim FaceBook pages the day after it airs. (I.e. the day of the movie’s release.)
> 
> Read more: Exclusive: First Video From the Scott Pilgrim Animated Short Produced by Adult Swim | /Film


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't wait to watch behind-the-scenes when it comes to home video.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2010)

*Edgar Wright Vs. ComingSoon.net...* FIGHT!


> Maybe that title sounds a bit cheeky of us, but ComingSoon.net has talked to director Edgar Wright so many times in the past six years, and over the course of that time, we've often discussed his new movie Scott Pilgrim vs. the World, which finally opens Friday after five years of development, writing, filming, editing, FX and everything else.
> 
> Adapted from the six "Scott Pilgrim" graphic novels by Bryan Lee O'Malley, which have been published by Oni Press over that same amount of time, Wright's latest stars Michael Cera in the title role of a semi-clueless 22-year-old Toronto bass player whose attraction to a sophisticated American named Ramona Flowers (Mary Elizabeth Winstead) leads to him having to take on her seven evil exes in battle. At the same time, Scott's band Sex Bob-omb is moving up the ranks, which ultimately leads to a showdown with Ramona's seventh evil ex Gideon Gordon Graves, played by Jason Schwartzman.
> 
> ...


READ MORE - 

Just becuze not many interviews posted here


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2010)

Cole Whitey (The cunt who helped bring Toy Story 3 down to a 99%) is officially dumb friend. The lil bitch called this movie a pubescent piece of mess. It' quite obvious that he is a biased action gun-loving movie goer and thinks everything else sucks. But y'know what I thank him for making me want to see this movie first and The Expendables second.


----------



## Felt (Aug 11, 2010)

He only does it to gain publicity, and hey it works.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2010)

^

What an attention whore


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2010)

Strange reviews abound.



> Twilight for boys... It’s the indulgence of everything a not-quite-adult, no-longer-a-kid manchild could want from women...


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Strange reviews abound.



To be honest, I wasn't expecting this movie to be a critical darling at all. Having read the comic and seen the trailer, it looked like it would be a style over substance ride, which seems to be a accurate assessment.

Lawl, Armond White liked it.


EDIT: The video game is mad fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't think Armond White is a troll, just that he has very unusual opinions?

Dont get me wrong, I dislike the guy(I find him to be pompous and unreliable), but he doesnt really fit the definition of a troll. 

Bah, I want the Expendables to at least get a 60%. Although tbf, this is one movie where the critics cannot be relied upon(they've never liked these movies).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't even know who Armond White is, so for all I know he's a genius.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even know who Armond White is, so for all I know he's a genius.



He doesn't like most movies most people orgasm too when their titles are spoken.

Not going to lie, Scott Pilgrim is kind of like Twilight for boys. But Scott's charisma is on a HUNNID THOUSAND.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> He doesn't like most movies most people orgasm too when their titles are spoken.
> 
> Not going to lie, Scott Pilgrim is kind of like Twilight for boys. But Scott's charisma is on a HUNNID THOUSAND.



I think you could find better examples. Twilight is the soft version of all those Harlequin romance novels. I think the Twilight for Boys would be something more along the lines of say Heavy Metal.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think Armond White is a troll, just that he has very unusual opinions?
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I dislike the guy(I find him to be pompous and unreliable), but he doesnt really fit the definition of a troll.



I don't think he's a troll, I think he's fucking batshit insane.



> Not going to lie, Scott Pilgrim is kind of like Twilight for boys.


The more I think about it, yeah it's true. Both series have unlikeable, terrible people as their leads, and the supporting cast are the more interesting characters. What with the central focus of the two series being a love story...that's a bit of a problem.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't think he's a troll, I think he's fucking batshit insane.
> 
> 
> The more I think about it, yeah it's true. Both series have unlikeable, terrible people as their leads, and the supporting cast are the more interesting characters. What with the central focus of the two series being a love story...that's a bit of a problem.



And I was tempted to delve deeper into the comic, too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And I was tempted to delve deeper into the comic, too.



Do you like Scott? If so, you should keep reading. If you kind of don't, then yeah you should be a bit more cautious. So much of the later parts are devoted to him and the bajillion girls that have fallen in love with him for no real reason.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2010)

Armond White liked the movie but MartialHorror doesn't.


BAD OMEN


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Do you like Scott? If so, you should keep reading. If you kind of don't, then yeah you should be a bit more cautious. So much of the later parts are devoted to him and the bajillion girls that have fallen in love with him for no real reason.



From what I gather, both form positive and negative views on the comic, Twilight for Boys is the most perfect description I've heard yet.  I may read it just for its own sake, because I want to play the game, but I'm not entirely sold on the concept.

And, the "gamer nerd" jokes that hold you by the hand rustle my jimmies a bit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2010)

Girls like Scott Pilgrim because he looks like Matlock.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2010)

Matlock is a smooth friend.

Scott is a selfish asshole.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> From what I gather, both form positive and negative views on the comic, Twilight for Boys is the most perfect description I've heard yet.  I may read it just for its own sake, because I want to play the game, but I'm not entirely sold on the concept.
> 
> And, the "gamer nerd" jokes that hold you by the hand rustle my jimmies a bit.



Played the demo, seems awesome. But yeah, the game references are a bit pandering. The worst being the appearance of a save point, which Scott points out, says "Oh I should save just in case," but doesn't. It's then dropped and never mentioned again.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2010)

Twilight for boys makes some sense but I thought Transformers was it


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Played the demo, seems awesome. But yeah, the game references are a bit pandering. The worst being the appearance of a save point, which Scott points out, says "Oh I should save just in case," but doesn't. It's then dropped and never mentioned again.



Oh wow.

I mean, I can understand having references, because he's a big gamer.  But, from the jokes I've seen, they could have been kind of clever or subtle, but instead we get "It's like that one thing from Super Mario Brothers 2 by Nintendo, amirite?"  It's like he thinks people are retarded.

I'm probably being too harsh, the actual concept looks good enough, and I'll probably enjoy it, but those types of things have always bothered me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2010)

There's one extended reference that works out really well though, I believe it's at the beginning of volume 2. It's definitely the highlight of the series.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim is nothing like Twilight 

Twilight is a malformed mutation of vampire fiction.

Scott Pilgrim movie video game parody with a main character who is a lucky wanna score kid/superbadish-chracter/ and contains a No more heroes feel.

On another note:

Martial Horror doesn't like Scott pilgrim vs the world?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> From what I gather, both form positive and negative views on the comic, Twilight for Boys is the most perfect description I've heard yet.  I may read it just for its own sake, because I want to play the game, but I'm not entirely sold on the concept.
> 
> And, the "gamer nerd" jokes that hold you by the hand rustle my jimmies a bit.



More like the most insulting description yet. Scott Pilgrim has videogame references abound, some annoyingly obvious and others more subtle. If anything, it knows what it's talking about and doesn't take itself seriously in the slightest. The film mirrors that by actually having half the soundtrack filled with truly terrible music, simply because Sex Bob-omb (one such subtle videogame reference) is a terrible band.

Scott Pilgrim and Twilight, which takes itself far too seriously and thinks vampires sparkle in the daylight and werewolves are little more than large wolves, have *nothing* in common.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2010)

Lyra said:


> More like the most insulting description yet. Scott Pilgrim has videogame references abound, some annoyingly obvious and others more subtle. If anything, it knows what it's talking about and doesn't take itself seriously in the slightest. The film mirrors that by actually having half the soundtrack filled with truly terrible music, simply because Sex Bob-omb (one such subtle videogame reference) is a terrible band.
> 
> Scott Pilgrim and Twilight, which takes itself far too seriously and thinks vampires sparkle in the daylight and werewolves are little more than large wolves, have *nothing* in common.



Like I said, I haven't read most of the comic, so I'm trying my best to eat my own words when I end up reading it.  But, unless you've never played a Mario game or are 12, Bomb-omb isn't subtle--but that's not really a factor in how good the story is.  I just found the presentation and dialogue kind of... forced at times.

And, Vono's post:



> The more I think about it, yeah it's true. Both series have unlikeable, terrible people as their leads, and the supporting cast are the more interesting characters. What with the central focus of the two series being a love story...that's a bit of a problem.



makes more sense for a Twilight comparison.  Not that the structure is similar, but the fantasy setting  pandering to young boys, which it does.  I like the side characters a hell of a lot more than Asshole McFuck Pilgrim. The guy gets tons of ass, and I can't really see why. I hear he does change, but he's probably not going to be more interesting than people like Wallace.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2010)

Am hearing lackluster things about the film. Mostly as a film, though. Not sure in terms of adaptation.

Speaking on the comic itself, I never liked the Scott Pilgrim character. Of course, he is the kind of person I loathe and dislike. I was more interested in the other characters.

Regardless, I see the appeal of the story, and I do like the series.


----------



## Koi (Aug 11, 2010)

^Same.  Scott and Ramona are actually my least favorite characters. :\

Going to see this at midnight tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2010)

Scott is actually kinda cool if you ask me. Although I suppose  it's because I can understand his frustration at not getting that "one girl". I like him regardless of flaws and everything. In my opinion he's like an actual person. 

Also Ramona (fictional shit aside) is like some girls I met in school before.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess I'm the only one that really liked Scott >_>

As far as the Twilight comparison, it kind of is. But mostly in a way that anything we like has certain qualities that makes what it is, what it is. Which is why we're there. And that's what it gives us. In Twilight's case it's just a really popular Shojo. It's no different for guys and their action/super hero stories. ALL of it is ridiculous. But it panders to a certain demographic.

With SP it's not trying to be subtle or clever. Quite the opposite really. It's trying to be over the top. Almost to the point of satirical, reminiscent of Venture Bros. and how it takes all the familiar elements of the Hanna Barbara adventure series of the 60's and blowing it over the top. Granted, the Venture Bros. team adds more to their writing, SP is gong more for simple, easily digestible entertainment candy. It goes with the whole gaming culture. Flashing lights, 50+ hit combos, etc...

*ED!*t:

n/m... looks like I got a friend in Bender who also likes Scott's character.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2010)

delirium said:


> I guess I'm the only one that really liked Scott >_>
> 
> As far as the Twilight comparison, it kind of is. But mostly in a way that anything we like has certain qualities that makes what it is, what it is. Which is why we're there. And that's what it gives us. In Twilight's case it's just a really popular Shojo. It's no different for guys and their action/super hero stories. ALL of it is ridiculous. But it panders to a certain demographic.
> 
> ...



Well, the person who said meant it in a negative way, so it's probably not the best way to get across your point.

And, that's a good  comparison, and probably was why I was at odds with the style.  Maybe I'm just a pretentious douche, but I appreciated the nods and sly smirks (and the occasional slap in the face) that Venture Brothers uses to get you to laugh, aside from the first layer of comedy.  It's not that I want to exclude people with the humor, but it becomes more funny to me when it's used cleverly.

SP is catered to a more general audience.  I'll probably enjoy it, I just need to get used to his presentation is all.


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2010)

OH GUYS LOL.. so I had a SP moment at work today!  This one kid I work with just came back from vacation with his girlfriend and he stopped in to buy a few things, and just me and another kid were working.  Vacation-kid goes, "Oh, so.. while we were there.. I dropped _the L-word_."  And at the same time, me and the other kid go, "LESBIAN?!"  It was fucking great.  He hasn't read the comics but he's kind of interested in the movie, so he's seen the trailers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2010)

bread makes you fat!?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm actually pretty interested in this one. The cast looks good and the movie just oozes originality. I probably wont get a chance to see it in theaters but I'll definitely check it out on the PSN store when it comes out.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 12, 2010)

Unfortunatly/fortunatly my perfect asshat friend of a film major got to see the movie yesterday. He said it was awesome.

EDIT: Also I'm unable to go see it tonight but I will be seeing it tomorrow evening. And I actually like Scotts character at most points in the book.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 12, 2010)

Thinking  of seeing this. But what exactly don't people like about the 2 main characters?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Thinking  of seeing this. But what exactly don't people like about the 2 main characters?



Ramona is American while Scott is Canadian 

people don't approve.


----------



## Felt (Aug 12, 2010)

Ramona is a cheat who doesn't seem to care for peoples feelings.
Scott is a douche.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Ramona is American while Scott is Canadian
> 
> people don't approve.



Actually Ramona is Chinese-Canadian


----------



## illmatic (Aug 12, 2010)

Bender said:


> Actually Ramona is Chinese-Canadian



I think you mean the high school chick...

Knives


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2010)

^

Aww fuck yeah I forgot


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Spill review. BETTER THAN SEX!!!

Spill.com


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Thinking  of seeing this. But what exactly don't people like about the 2 main characters?



They're both self centered characters, although that can be excused by the fact that they're both still young, and they do develop somewhat over the course of the story (even if Ramona's felt truncated by virtue of the story being less from her POV than Scott's).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to see it here pretty soon, I'm super excited. Heard good things.


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 12, 2010)

The movie looks entertaining, I don't know if I should read the comics first before watching it... but I have to see this one soon.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 13, 2010)

The Twilight comparison only works in the sense that "both are stories meant to appeal to a certain audience."  If Twilight was a comedy that didn't take itself too seriously it wouldn't be half as reviled as it is.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 13, 2010)

saw it, movie was a fun watch. there are quite a few moments where nothing is happening and you find yourself tired . still a good movie that came off as unique and pretty funny.


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw it, loved it.  Fun as hell movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw it and it was pretty damn good, despite me already expecting it to be, I was still pretty shocked.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2010)

SP was great. Gonna watch it again for sure.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> SP was great. Gonna watch it again for sure.


Yeah I need to see it again because I couldn't hear it. The audience was screaming, cheering all of the time and clapping and I missed some entire scenes due to it.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha there was a bunch of cheering in my theatre, too. Part of it was me >_>

That's a big part of what made the movie, though. A room full of geeks geeking out to what they love the most. So of course I gotta watch it with my number one geek so we can ultra geek it out together.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> Haha there was a bunch of cheering in my theatre, too. Part of it was me >_>
> 
> That's a big part of what made the movie, though. A room full of geeks geeking out to what they love the most. So of course I gotta watch it with my number one geek so we can ultra geek it out together.



Well it was more than cheering, it was people yelling at the screen and stuff, trying to start the wave and other stuff. I mean the only time I have been in a worse audience was Hulk (2003) when there was about a dozen babies and they over sold the theater and people were walking all over and throwing stuff.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 13, 2010)

Its not out here where i am so can't wait till next week. In terms of worst audience, i remember some man bringing his 6-7 years old kids to watch the Dark Knight.

Just read all the comics and liked it alot. btw that Spill review is awesome


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2010)

So everyone in my theater groaned when Shyamalon's name came up for that shitty-looking Devil movie.  It was awesome.



Sooooo.. can Wallace get his own movie, or.. ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> So everyone in my theater groaned when *Shyamalon's name came up for that shitty-looking Devil movie.*  It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.. can Wallace get his own movie, or.. ?



hahaha me too. hey you're not from new york by any chance?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2010)

Devil looks interesting but with M night behind it...it'll suck...


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> *So everyone in my theater groaned when Shyamalon's name came up for that shitty-looking Devil movie.  It was awesome.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.. can Wallace get his own movie, or.. ?



Same. It was fantastic.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 13, 2010)

Planning to see this tomorrow.


----------



## Dastek (Aug 13, 2010)

(forgive me I'm posting something i posted in a different thread)
I watched the movie last night and it was awesome! The actors played the roles perfectly and the special effects kept the feel of the series intact.
Only complaint is that (spoiler for safely but doesn't really reveal anything) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they stuck really close to the series up till roughly the 3rd Ex-boyfriend then they had to start rushing the story.


 But for a 2 hour movie that's what they had to do if they wanted to keep it to one movie.

But yeah..  its the been a long time since I've heard a theater cheer for a movie like that.  Every geek is required to go see that movie.  I'll definetly be watching it again.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

Going to see it in a few minutes


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> So everyone in my theater groaned when Shyamalon's name came up for that shitty-looking Devil movie.  It was awesome.



The concept of that movie is good, but with him at the helm it will no doubt be silly.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2010)

You're bf is gonna get f'd in the b lol


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 13, 2010)

Was Wallace as awesome as he was in the books? Did his actor pull it off?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> You're bf is gonna get f'd in the b lol


 That was awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

Question, which'd be better: reading the comic first and then seeing the movie, or vice-versa? If the former is dissapointing, I'd rather see it first so it won't dissapoint.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Question, which'd be better: reading the comic first and then seeing the movie, or vice-versa? If the former is dissapointing, I'd rather see it first so it won't dissapoint.


I wonder about the fights in the comic honestly, some of them were pretty extravagant in the movies.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw the movie yesterday


Wallace WAS the movie 

Dude is the funniest out of everyone in the entire cast (well in my opinion)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

There was a debate with some of my friends, they wanted to see Expendables but I wasn't really feeling the advertisements or any of it. Judging from what I am hearing from others, I was right.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

^

I say good job not picking The Expendables with all the reviews I heard from Rottontomatoes (my reliable source for movie info) it was a good call to go see Scott Pilgrim movie instead. Also from the commercials they said it's nothing but "One of the manliest movies out" not "AWESOME action" or anything like that.

Scott Pilgrim had the action and not to mention the good comedy that was missing in the cinema of this summer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> I say good job not picking The Expendables with all the reviews I heard from Rottontomatoes (my reliable source for movie info) it was a good call to go see Scott Pilgrim movie instead. Also from the commercials they said it's nothing but "One of the manliest movies out" not "AWESOME action" or anything like that.
> 
> Scott Pilgrim had the action and not to mention the good comedy that was missing in the cinema of this summer



The Expendables seemed to never show any of its action scenes in the commercial a dead giveaway you're not going to get any good shit. 

Scott Pilgrim showed some but the best ones were still yet to be seen.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Expendables seemed to never show any of its action scenes in the commercial a dead giveaway you're not going to get any good shit.



The problem is as said by top critics is that it's a blood repeat of 80's action movies that Stallone's still so in love with.



> Scott Pilgrim showed some but the best ones were still yet to be seen.



Indeed. Though honestly, Stallone's film wouldn't have been so terrible had he let someone else direct and not be so consumed with rage at the success of comic book/video game adaptation films. You remember the article when he blames "Batman" for films like his looking so unpopular right? That was already a sign for me that he was bout to fall.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know about crushing it at the box office, people have gotten more hip to reviews and thus have started checking in on them. Last night was opening night right? Well I think there was a midnight showing and the line for it wasn't even there...where as Scott Pilgrim had a huge line.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

I hate when I see a film and it makes me wish I lived in that world


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Question, which'd be better: reading the comic first and then seeing the movie, or vice-versa? If the former is dissapointing, I'd rather see it first so it won't dissapoint.



Watch it first. In order to fit all that material in one movie, they had to cut a lot of stuff out, namely character development. Some liberties also had to be taken. The essence of the comic is left in tact. But if comparing the comic to the movie is going to be a problem, it'd be better to just watch it.


----------



## Shade (Aug 13, 2010)

Good thing all of you quoted Martial with the bold claim there, I'm fairly certain those words will be eaten. Only the old mid-life crisis crowd, and those who want to show off their manliness (read: compensate) will want to see the cheesy action hero types of the 80s and 90s. SP has a much wider appeal and will do a lot better. It helps a lot that the movie is actually good too.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

Not enough Wallace


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 13, 2010)

So, Scott Pilgrim Fans... was this the perfect adaptation of your universe, or were their issues? 

I liked the film, but I was always kinda neutral with Scott Pilgrim myself. What did you guys think?


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not enough Wallace



Did you not read what the fuck I posted? 


WALLACE MADE THE MOVIE 






My favorite scene

-Scott comes home-

*turns on light*

Scott:  WTF!?!?

Wallace: *is fucking boyfriend* TURN OFF THE LIGHT! 


Me and the rest of the audience were  

Also when Wallace was dickriding Lucas Lee and handing him his skateboard. Lee is like  and mumbling "Okay, whatever gayman..Although I don't approve of you touching my board"


My favorite scenes in the movie each morning Scott wakes sup and finds himself next to Wallace had a "sleepover pals"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah Wallace was the best part, but he just kind of appeared less and less in the 2nd half, needed more Wallace


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2010)

I've read the comics and honestly I feel like you could do it in either order, depending on your sensitivity level when it comes to the faithfulness of adaptations.  Maybe I'd read it after, though, just because they DID leave quite a bit out and shuffled things around but that doesn't make the movie any less awesome.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 13, 2010)

can't believe i have to wait another 2 weeks to see this  

glad it's getting good reviews from the fans could really give a shit what critics think.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim's style has been dead a long time but we have a movie trying to revive the dead action movie of the 80's genre? Does that not make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyway to keep this thread on topic. Saw the movie was different than the comic (as an adaptation should be) was exactly the kind of movie I wanted to see based off the source material, well worth the ticket price would watch again.

Edgar Wright understands how to do Adaptation.


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2010)

Edgar Wright should just direct every movie.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

I like that the Vegan Police used green rays on Routh


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

Vegan police were funny as hell


----------



## illmatic (Aug 13, 2010)

I say the movie does around the same numbers as kick ass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 13, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I say the movie does around the same numbers as kick ass.



It will probably do more than that, as this movie won't have theaters bailing on it like they did with Kick-Ass


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It will probably do more than that, as this movie won't have theaters bailing on it like they did with Kick-Ass



I hated that the critics were wailing over how much of a pottymouth Hit-girl was. 

"Okay you cunts let's see what you can do."


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 13, 2010)

Dude, this movie was EPIC!!!! Liked this ending better than the comic one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

The comic ends different


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2010)

Yarb.  I think I like the movie end better too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> Yarb.  I think I like the movie end better too.


Sounds like Watchmen, the comic ending was too far fetched.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 13, 2010)

Still, had a lot of fun with this movie. Especially Jason Schartzman as Gideon.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 13, 2010)

Brandon Routh was funny as well


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

Comic ending was much better pek pek


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2010)

wells snitched on scott while falling asleep


----------



## illmatic (Aug 13, 2010)

The early aren't pretty. The curse of Fri 13th


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh, they teased ScottxKnives at the end and didn't deliver.

I never read the comics, but I thought Ramona was downright unlikable in the film. I don't mind that Knives was a stalker, she seemed like an all around better person.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Ugh, they teased ScottxKnives at the end and didn't deliver.
> 
> I never read the comics, but I thought Ramona was downright unlikable in the film. I don't mind that Knives was a stalker, she seemed like an all around better person.



I thought Knives was annoying in the comic, and I've already detailed my opinions about Scott and Ramona. Pretty much I only liked Kim,Wallace and Stephen Stills.

Bummed to hear about only five million on first day.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2010)

I didn't think this is a movie that is set to take off in the opening weekend but once people see and word of mouth spreads I have a feeling it will grow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I didn't think this is a movie that is set to take off in the opening weekend but once people see and word of mouth spreads I have a feeling it will grow.


I think that will be the case, plus school has started back up and kids can't go to midnight showings here because its illegal.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I am in love the Ramona actress. She really pulled off the different hair colors well


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought Knives was annoying in the comic, and I've already detailed my opinions about Scott and Ramona. Pretty much I only liked Kim,Wallace and Stephen Stills.
> 
> Bummed to hear about only five million on first day.



Couldn't say, like I mentioned, I never got a chance to read the comic. All I know is, Knives ended up getting physically and emotionally abused in her attempt to get Scott's heart back. 

Sure, she was loud and overly excited in the first half of the film, but she was rather sweet, in my opinion, and getting dumped on what was supposedly her birthday (if I remember correctly), after declaring that she didn't care for her parent's opinion about Scott's race/age/whatever, was a kick the dog moment for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I think I am in love the Ramona actress. She really pulled off the different hair colors well


I loved her for the short time she was in Die Hard 4.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm still tempted to see it, but I just can't get over Michael Cera.  Ever.

Every time I see him, it's just like he's not acting; he's just being himself on camera.  And not in a good way.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes but that works here because he is the same Person as the one he is supposed to be representing


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2010)

Michael Cera was BORN TO PLAY SCOTT PILGRIM.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Koi said:


> Michael Cera was BORN TO PLAY SCOTT PILGRIM.


Agreed, God him on this Earth and us through the rest of his roles so one day we would have this.


----------



## Shade (Aug 14, 2010)

Seriously, forget (if at all possible) that Cera did any other movie and just judge him based on his performance in this movie. It's indeed like he was meant to play the role, and you can ask the majority of the comic's fans and they will agree. 

As for whether the movie or comics should be tackled first, I would go with the movie just because the visual flair and geek appeal that defines the series is still strong, if not stronger, in the movie so if you like it, you'll also like the comics. And if your only complaint is say, character development or the ending, there's plenty of the former and a different version of the latter in the comics. It's win-win.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 14, 2010)

^ The ending to the video game is also very diffrent, if not, the opposite to the movie.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, came back from the late night showing.

There are some changes that I hated from the comic but the movie
was still good overall.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




How they defeated the girl was one, envy's role being removed from gideon, gideon's method of control, and the lack of robots was another. Also didn't enjoy the final fight but the ending saved it. 




Despite the changes, I would highly recommend the film and
would probably see it again when I get the time.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 14, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> ^ The ending to the video game is also very diffrent, if not, the opposite to the movie.


Are you talking about Scott's ending or the "true end" when you beat it with all four characters?


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 14, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Are you talking about Scott's ending or the "true end" when you beat it with all four characters?



Scott's ending, since I didn't know there was another if you beat it with all four.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 14, 2010)

What is the difference between the endings of the movie, the comic and the game?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! I just thought of something: I'm going to be pissed if "Eat Pray Love" bets both The Expendables and Scott Pilgrim this week.

I had forgotten the power of chick flicks.


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2010)

Can someone pm me a spoiler about some major changes and the ending of the movie?

Germany release for the film is in January.... so it might take a while to find it out on my own...


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 14, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> What is the difference between the endings of the movie, the comic and the game?



For the comics (cause I managed to flip through it);


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scott ends up with Ramona.




For the movie;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scott ends up with Ramona again, though they HEAVILY imply that he and Knives were going to get together, what with them fighting as a couple at the end, and Ramona commenting on how they made a 'good couple'.




For the game;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scott's ending appears to have him dating Knives, Kim, AND Envy at the same time, but Ramona is nowhere to be found.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 14, 2010)

meh I didn't like the movie as much as the comic but I would without a thought recommend anyone who has just seen the movie to read the comic.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 14, 2010)

I read - _The advertising has mainly been online and have targeted an audience who is already excited for it. _ on some blog

This was the downfall. The _hipsters_ were the only ones to see the movie.



> Friday $4.7M, Estimated Weekend $11M


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> For the comics (cause I managed to flip through it);
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't see it that way in the movie at all. They implied that Scott and Knives had some things in common, but I don't think it was implying that he was going to end up with her again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I read - *The advertising has mainly been online*_ and have targeted an audience who is already excited for it. _ on some blog
> 
> This was the downfall. The _hipsters_ were the only ones to see the movie.


Bullshit, I've seen tons of ads on near every channel for a quite while.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Bullshit, I've seen tons of ads on near every channel for a quite while.


Same here, I've seen them all over and the buzz on the net has been wide spread.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see it that way in the movie at all. They implied that Scott and Knives had some things in common, but I don't think it was implying that he was going to end up with her again.




*Spoiler*: __ 



But at that same point, I thought they were trying to prove that, Scott and Ramona virtually had nothing in common, and that Scott was mostly dating her just because she was hot. Hell, we saw that '60 minutes alone' time period go by, and it was all incredibly awkward and painful for Scott to sit through, since all they really talked about was garlic bread, and Scott's insecurities about his ex.

I also heard somewhere that the original ending for the movie, because it was supposed to be finished before the books, was originally going to be a Knives ending, but they thought the audience would feel cheated if he didn't end up with Ramona. I honestly have no idea where I read this, but it sort fit, in my opinion anyway.




Also, yeah, I saw the commercials quite often on TV.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Man, has Universal had a summer blockbuster that wasn't a bust lately.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Man, has Universal had a summer blockbuster that wasn't a bust lately.



I hear inception was good


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

My biggest dissapointment was the lack of Mr. Chau (Knives' badass Ninja master dad, who in the books comes after Scott).

Can anyone tell me if he is in the game at least?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My biggest dissapointment was the lack of Mr. Chau (Knives' badass Ninja master dad, who in the books comes after Scott).
> 
> Can anyone tell me if he is in the game at least?



Yep, he'll randomly appear on the overworld after you beat a certain level, and if you cross paths with him, he'll fight you.

I didn't see him my first playthrough.


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Bullshit, I've seen tons of ads on near every channel for a quite while.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Same here, I've seen them all over and the buzz on the net has been wide spread.


For real.  I was in NYC a few weeks ago and there were giant ads EVERYWHERE.  I've seen billboards and whatnot, and I think HBO did a first look special thing on the movie too.  And didn't Cartoon Network air a few things for it too?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Koi said:


> For real.  I was in NYC a few weeks ago and there were giant ads EVERYWHERE.  I've seen billboards and whatnot, and I think HBO did a first look special thing on the movie too.  And didn't Cartoon Network air a few things for it too?


CTN did a special four minute "Scott Pilgrim vs The Animation" for it. 

Then there are billboards here too, there were posters and billboards in florida, loads of TV ads, even on networks with no kids watching like CNN had a few. 

Its hard not to know about the film, and the ads have actually increased since it came out.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 14, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> For the comics (cause I managed to flip through it);
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


In the "true end" of the game;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scott ends up with Ramona.




Then there's Kim's ending where;


*Spoiler*: __ 



She ends up with Knives.  Seriously.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, looks like Scott Pilgrim lost to Eat, Pray, Love. 

It must be a sad, sad day.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know about any of the source material, but I did very much enjoy the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2010)

it has julia roberts

nuff said.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2010)

If i played the game would just as good as reading the comic, or should i just buy the damn comic ?


----------



## Maycara (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay got a question for everyone....did anyone else walk out of this movie conflicted? lol I mean I loved certain parts of this movie. Seriously like 30% of this movie (most of the "romance" shit between Scott and Romara or whatever her name is) Is the WORST movie ive ever seen. The rest like the other 70% is the most awesome shit i've ever fucking seen. Im really dont know what to say... lol anyone else get the same feeling?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2010)

i left the movie theater trying to contemplate what the hell i just watched.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 14, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> i left the movie theater trying to contemplate what the hell i just watched.



lol ya thats how my gf felt...I dont think she liked it as much as i did....I got the "look" after the movie was over. lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2010)

Minzara said:


> lol ya thats how my gf felt...I dont think she liked it as much as i did....I got the "look" after the movie was over. lol



lol i had a confused look in my face when the movie ended, it was so strange, but i liked it nonetheless.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> If i played the game would just as good as reading the comic, or should i just buy the damn comic ?


The game's only form of storytelling is a opening intro where it says Scott has to fight seven evil ex's. Then there's a little blurb when you beat the game that varies on which character you used that from my understanding, do not follow the comic ending. Stephen Stills ending definitly didn't.


Minzara said:


> Okay got a question for everyone....did anyone else walk out of this movie conflicted? lol I mean I loved certain parts of this movie. Seriously like 30% of this movie (most of the "romance" shit between Scott and Romara or whatever her name is) Is the WORST movie ive ever seen. The rest like the other 70% is the most awesome shit i've ever fucking seen. Im really dont know what to say... lol anyone else get the same feeling?



Considering how the romance and relationship issues were the worst part of the comic for me, I'm expecting to have the same feelings.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 14, 2010)

Minzara said:


> Okay got a question for everyone....did anyone else walk out of this movie conflicted? lol I mean I loved certain parts of this movie. Seriously like 30% of this movie (most of the "romance" shit between Scott and Romara or whatever her name is) Is the WORST movie ive ever seen. The rest like the other 70% is the most awesome shit i've ever fucking seen. Im really dont know what to say... lol anyone else get the same feeling?



Felt the same way around during the 1st Ex fight and then on and off
after the 3rd Ex. Almost left the film during the 4th but then 
remembered that I paid $10 for the ticket and $14 for a med popcorn/
icee. =/

After that, the fight/comedy kept me interested enough to enjoy it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Scott getting to 'replay' the chaos theatre after his death 
from the 1-Up. 
Would have been cool for the $7,000,000 worth of coins to keep raining down hurting people in the process.




Still haven't seen inception yet... 
*shakes fist at friends for going when i had to work*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

I pretty much enjoyed the whole thing. I think the only issue I had was I could have stood for a little more character back story.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 14, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> Felt the same way around during the 1st Ex fight and then on and off
> after the 3rd Ex. Almost left the film during the 4th but then
> remembered that I paid $10 for the ticket and $14 for a med popcorn/
> icee. =/
> ...



Ya it was really up and down. I think ima buy this movie. but fast forward through all the romance shit, seriously. rofl


----------



## delirium (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, none of the flashbacks from the comic disappointed me a little. But when I realized they were putting all six volumes into the whole movie I went in expecting them to throw out some back stores. I was right lol

So I wasn't as disappointed since I know all about the characters and still got to see what they pulled off visually with the movie xD

Definitely gonna buy it, too. And probably watch it again when my girlfriend comes back up from vacation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

This will be my first Blu ray purchase.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This will be my first Blu ray purchase.



My first one was Inglourious Bastards. rofl...


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Man, has Universal had a summer blockbuster that wasn't a bust lately.





$69 million Budget

 $217,286,000 Box Office

Only one I know


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhh saw it yesterday! it was amazering <3


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow this movie was amazing. All the characters I actually liked and cared for. This was a perfect blend of comedy and action.


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2010)

So does anyone know if the soundtrack and/or OST are.. _out yet?_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Koi said:


> So does anyone know if the soundtrack and/or OST are.. _out yet?_


Yeah there is, I have it but it seems to be missing the song that Envy performed.


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah there is, I have it but it seems to be missing the song that Envy performed.



Check your CP.

That was one of my favorites from the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

delirium said:


> Check your CP.
> 
> That was one of my favorites from the movie.


My CP? 

That was my favorite too. Though Bass Battle and "We are Sex Bomb-om" are bad ass.


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2010)

User CP lol my fault. That's where I left it.

I was actually hoping that the bass battle would be on the OST even if it would have seemed out of place xD Definitely bad ass.

When the Sade cover came on though (By Your Side) I came buckets. I used to listen to that song through the night as I stared at the ceiling.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

delirium said:


> User CP lol my fault. That's where I left it.
> 
> I was actually hoping that the bass battle would be on the OST even if it would have seemed out of place xD Definitely bad ass.
> 
> When the Sade cover came on though (By Your Side) I came buckets. I used to listen to that song through the night as I stared at the ceiling.



That's one of those songs...the kind you have on repeat and don't notice for hours.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 15, 2010)

The music was fantastic. I geeked out a bit when "I Heard Ramona Sing" soundtracked the party. And I loved the liberal use of "O Katrina", which is the perfect garage band song. Though using "Under My Thumb" was a bit heavy-handed and obvious.

Beck's songs for Sex Bob-omb are some his best work in a while, and the acoustic version of "Ramona" is totally _One Foot in the Grave_.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh! It took me a while to find it lol, but I got it now thanks. I wanted to ask: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 what was the difference with Envy and Gideon in the comic


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2010)

Jove said:


> The music was fantastic. I geeked out a bit when "I Heard Ramona Sing" soundtracked the party. And I loved the liberal use of "O Katrina", which is the perfect garage band song. Though using "Under My Thumb" was a bit heavy-handed and obvious.
> 
> Beck's songs for Sex Bob-omb are some his best work in a while, and the acoustic version of "Ramona" is totally _One Foot in the Grave_.



I don't know if it was the music itself or the way they played their instruments but that opening sequence made me feel like I was at an actual show.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what was the difference with Envy and Gideon in the comic




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is what I wrote about Gideon in another thread



> Schwartzman did his patented troll role, but I didn't get a troll vibe from the comic. That could be due to time constraints, however. Because of the length of the series and the slower pacing it took Gideon was more of a mysterious and darker character. We'd only get little bits of his character throughout the volumes and in ways that made you think, "Just what the fuck is his connection to Ramona and why does he have so much control over her?" In that short amount of time though it feels like they wanted to make you hate the character as fast as possible so it feels like he's the final baddie. Thus, the troll.



Envy essentially suffers from time constraints as well but doesn't have a change in her character. How this affects her movie counterpart, though, is the impact she actually has on Scott's life and how important it actually is that she's called Envy instead of Natalie. So when Scott calls her Nat in the movie it didn't have the same heaviness because you don't get to see her transform from Nat to Envy.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 15, 2010)

Movie review


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed the movie but ive read the first 3 comics and im thinking to myself why didnt they just release the movies in parts that way they didnt have to combine charcters like roxie for example and they could have did longer back stories like with todd ingram.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 15, 2010)

Just want to see that seinfeld/sitcom scene again. xD



delirium said:


> I don't know if it was the music itself or the way they played their instruments but that opening sequence made me feel like I was at an actual show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah...plus it didn't show what she felt for Todd and going through what Scott endured by Todd cheating with the other female band member. *The other female band member didn't really have a role in the film*

Gideon also didn't have that "final boss" vibe...
Perhaps if he had that demonic form from ramona's head for scott's last fight.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the movie but ive read the first 3 comics and im thinking to myself why didnt they just release the movies in parts that way they didnt have to combine charcters like roxie for example and they could have did longer back stories like with todd ingram.



If they did that then odds are the sequels would've never been made.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

delirium said:


> I don't know if it was the music itself or the way they played their instruments but that opening sequence made me feel like I was at an actual show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But everyone said that Envy was connected to Gideon somehow, what was that?


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But everyone said that Envy was connected to Gideon somehow, what was that?




*Spoiler*: __ 



They were dating in book 6. Gideon dressed her in those complex costumes/'perfect' appearance to satisfy his sexual fantasies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They were dating in book 6. Gideon dressed her in those complex costumes/'perfect' appearance to satisfy his sexual fantasies.


That sounds darker and heavier than the movie. 

Also, I realize I downloaded the movie score, not the songs that were played by the characters


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, it bombed with only $10,000,000.

Well, maybe it didnt bomb......still depends on the cost. But I doubt it cost less than $20,000,000.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, it bombed with only $10,000,000.
> 
> Well, maybe it didnt bomb......still depends on the cost. But I doubt it cost less than $20,000,000.


Calling a movie a bomb after one week? Does that seem to make no sense to anyone else.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 15, 2010)

It will probably fair out better in the coming weeks once the Expendables has died down a bit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> It will probably fair out better in the coming weeks once the Expendables has died down a bit


I really can't believe anyone wanted to see that piece of shit. The more I thought about it and looked at it, I realized there was nothing there but hype and some washed up star power.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 15, 2010)

wash up star power sells to the masses pretty much all the time


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> wash up star power sells to the masses pretty much all the time


Nah not really, a lot of the time you can see when it happens in other movies that they will put someone in them and they just bomb tremendously. Sometimes they're even okay movies.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, it bombed with only $10,000,000.
> 
> Well, maybe it didnt bomb......still depends on the cost. But I doubt it cost less than $20,000,000.







> Universal's "Scott Pilgrim vs. the World," opening Friday, cost $80 million-$90 million (the studio puts the number at closer to $60 million) -- rather pricey for a genre movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Calling a movie a bomb after one week? Does that seem to make no sense to anyone else.



It's safe enough to say that the movie's probably going to die down quickly. Most movies do. Not only does it have 3 other big movies to fight off(Inception, The Expendables and The Other Guys), it's going to have Vampires Suck(which will most likely suck, but these movies tend to do fairly well money wise; Unless Disaster Movie killed everyones tastes for them) and Piranha 3D to contend with. 

It is safe to say that the movie, unless it cost very little, is a bomb. If it did cost around 20 mil, then at least it will recoup from DVD sales(the only time I'll give the movie a chance). 

Also, if you guys want to bring up "The Expendables" for flaming reasons, let me remind you that I ceased this war when it was asked of me(well, I just allowed it to be moved). You've brought the following on yourselves.

I explained to Bender why to call The Expendables a bunch of 'wahsed up stars' is wrong and just shows you guys are jealous over its success. Stallone's last two movies were hits, Jet Li is still huge in China and his last movie was fairly successful here. Hell, "War" did great on DVD and "Unleashed", while a bomb, was pretty great.

Dolph Lundgren actually is pretty respected among the direct-to-DVD market and actually produces his own films. So he's probably very successful. Jason Statham isn't the huge action star we expected, but is still pretty popular. 

So you have no basis for such claims. You're just jealous that as I predicted, "The Expendables" crushed "Scott Pilgrim" in the BO. Hell, "Eat Pray Love" did too.

Edit: Wow, then SP bombed hard.


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh god... I was hoping no one would respond to MH. There's something wrong with him. I mean really, what reason does MH have for coming into this thread to post stupid shit like that? None. Who gives a fuck how much it made. Did the people posting in this thread like it? It seems like most of them did. So why would he have the desire to post something antagonistic like that. Stop trying to prove shit with your faux encyclopedic movie knowledge. You're just a random person on the internet like all of us. Get over yourself and stop being so damn argumentative. Seriously... there isn't even a comparison to make between SP and The Expendables and yet you had to make it. It's fucking childish. Grow up.

Go watch the film. Come back and say you don't like the acting, genre, the pacing, the cinematography.. whatever. Then fucking leave. Just say your piece and leave. It's okay to dislike the movie. It's not for everyone. But for you to constantly come back here is unnecessary and immature.

After this post, I would urge everyone to not resond to him in this thread anymore. He'll fill it with tons of walls of text on why his opinion is superior to yours. No one wants to read that. Plus, he's got the SP vs Expendables thread to wank off in (which that thread should really die but oh well >_>)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

delirium said:


> Oh god... I was hoping no one would respond to MH. There's something wrong with him. I mean really, what reason does MH have for coming into this thread to post stupid shit like that? None. I mean... who gives a fuck how much it made. Did the people posting in this thread like it? It seems like most of them did. So why would he have the desire to post something antagonistic like that. Stop trying to prove shit with your faux encyclopedic movie knowledge. You're just a random person on the internet like all of us. Get over yourself and stop being so damn argumentative. Seriously... there isn't even a comparison to make between SP and The Expendables and yet you had to make it. It's fucking childish. Grow up.
> 
> Go watch the film. Come back and say you don't like the acting, genre, the pacing, the cinematography.. whatever. Then fucking leave. Just say your piece and leave. It's okay to dislike the movie. It's not for everyone. But for you to constantly come back here is unnecessary and immature.



hehe, yet you've responded to me. Let me remind you that I only bothered sparking this because certain fanboys were making false and rediculous claims about a filmmaker and movie I happened to like. Obviously it's fine if you dislike said filmmaker or movie, but when you start spewing shit, you're just asking to be proven wrong. 

Said fanboy ended up being a troll. I dont care for fandoms that are either trolls, or condone trolling(as long as the trolling is for their movie).

I'm not arguing that the movie is bad or anything. I simply stated that it flopped, which a few of you were saying otherwise. When I point it out, certain people here start doing what they complained about me doing.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2010)

You can't tell if something flopped or not till its out of cinemas so you are still spouting bullshit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You can't tell if something flopped or not till its out of cinemas so you are still spouting bullshit.



If the movie grossed $10,000,000 and cost $60-90,000,000. Thats a 99% chance it bombed. The studio only gets around half the gross, so that means first week: They've only gotten around $5,000,000 back.

Of course, that doesnt take away from the movies quality. I was looking at the Top 10 bombs this year and I enjoyed most of them(hell, The Wolfman is one of my favorites). So just accept that it's a bomb. Maybe a very good bomb, but a bomb all the same. 

(seriously, how did this movie cost that much? Were the special effects THAT detailed?)


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2010)

Why don't you go see it and find out.


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

So....I finally got to see it today.

Everything after Todd felt a little rushed and off. But that's probably since it deviated a great bit from the comic. It sort of felt like that's about the point where Hollywood grabbed the movie and took control. 

That said, except for the absense of Robot-01 and Mr. Chau, I think I liked how #4-7 worked out more than in the comic. The only thing I can really complain about is how little Wallace was around for the second half. He really did need to be in the Chaos Theatre.

This shit needs to be on Blu-Ray like, three weeks ago.


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> Just want to see that seinfeld/sitcom scene again. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that scene was killer


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah. I totally forgot that Todd was cheating on Envy. That was a big thing, too. How he punched a hole in the moon for Ramona and Envy, but Envy thought that was just something he did for her. Thinking about it there was a lot that had to be taken out. Kind of disappointing. Todd was more badass. I was hoping for that store battle between the both of them. His ultimate demise was funnier in the movie though xD

Yeah, I didn't get a final boss from movie Gideon, either.






Vonocourt said:


> If they did that then odds are the sequels would've never been made.



Yeah, SP doesn't feel like something that could be made into parts like that.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That sounds darker and heavier than the movie.
> 
> Also, I realize I downloaded the movie score, not the songs that were played by the characters



Last night I realized that there was a Score as well. Definitely have to get that for the bass battle.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Ramona dyeing her hair every 1 & half weeks is rather pricey.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Why don't you go see it and find out.



Meh, not my kind of movie. Believe it or not, Im a fan of subtleness....Maybe that's not the right word. But having CGI hearts float around while 2 characters kiss a bit much for me. 

Plus, I dont know if I trust the fandom in general(too insecure; With Bender being the lowest of the bunch).

I'll see it on DVD for sure. But the only way I'd check it out in theaters is if nothing else interested me(and I wanted to see the Expendables more, and want to see Piranha 3D more). 

And it reminds me of Speed Racer, which I didnt like(although I have more hopes as unlike SR, this has recieved positive reviews).


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2010)

I DOUBT it won't make its money back.  It's still not open in a few other countries, after all, and it could be one of those movies that gets more momentum by word of mouth as more people see it.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Movie should out on DVD around Christmas


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Meh, not my kind of movie. Believe it or not, Im a fan of subtleness....Maybe that's not the right word.



Hearing you say this is kinda hilarious really.



MartialHorror said:


> And it reminds me of Speed Racer, *which I didnt like*(although I have more hopes as unlike SR, this has recieved positive reviews).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Meh, not my kind of movie. Believe it or not, Im a fan of subtleness....Maybe that's not the right word. But having CGI hearts float around while 2 characters kiss a bit much for me.



Subtle...like giant men firing guns and squirting out punch lines or 3-D CGI super fish. 

The more reasons you try and give, the more it seems like you don't really know what you're saying. If you wanted to be a real critic you'd see the movies that are out to see them and review them, not just review what you want. Doesn't you sig say for fans of action movies? It still fits in that category.


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

I've heard people call this a hipster movie, and I've seen MH say it's part of a dead genre. I can't see either of those descriptions fitting it at all.

Unless of course, if 'hipster movie' and 'dead genre' means action-comedy set in a world that is literally a video game. Then yeah, I suppose those descriptions would fit it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Noah said:


> I've heard people call this a hipster movie, and I've seen MH say it's part of a dead genre. I can't see either of those descriptions fitting it at all.
> 
> Unless of course, if 'hipster movie' and 'dead genre' means action-comedy set in a world that is literally a video game. Then yeah, I suppose those descriptions would fit it.



As delirium said and I demonstrated, he doesn't know what he's talking about. 

Also, there's a song in the movie called "Death to all Hipsters".


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, the thing is, the comic has been referred to as "indie, hipster, somethingsomethingsomething". Indie, maybe because of the unorthodox art style. But hipster? I've never been able to see that.

As for the other thing: Yeah, I know. I just choose not to mention anything after seeing what happened in the Avatar thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Noah said:


> Well, the thing is, the comic has been referred to as "indie, hipster, somethingsomethingsomething". Indie, maybe because of the unorthodox art style. But hipster? I've never been able to see that.
> 
> As for the other thing: Yeah, I know. I just choose not to mention anything after seeing what happened in the Avatar thread.


What happened in the Avatar thread?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't remember much from the comic, but is there any explicit references to sex in the movie or Wallace dishing out some lovin'? My little bro really wants to see it, and my mom is a typical suburban white mom when it comes ratings.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't remember much from the comic, but is there any explicit references to sex in the movie or Wallace dishing out some lovin'? My little bro really wants to see it, and my mom is a typical suburban white mom when it comes ratings.


Eh there are some things, gay kissing and men in bed, but you don't see anything obviously. Then there's one other part involving Roxy...


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like I gotta see it for myself first then. And if it's deemed unsuitable, it's Inception time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

> I DOUBT it won't make its money back. It's still not open in a few other countries, after all, and it could be one of those movies that gets more momentum by word of mouth as more people see it.



Im sure it will eventually(nearly all movies do). But think of Kickass. Despite word of mouth, it only made 100,000,000 worldwide. That movie didnt cost that much(30 mil, if I recall). Studios only get around half the gross, so Kickass was a minor success.

But SP cost up to 90,000,000? Even if it made 100,000,000, it's a flop. It would need to be closer to 200,000,000 to be a success(unless it did only cost 60 million, in which it would need around 120 to break even).



> Subtle...like giant men firing guns and squirting out punch lines or 3-D CGI super fish.
> 
> The more reasons you try and give, the more it seems like you don't really know what you're saying. If you wanted to be a real critic you'd see the movies that are out to see them and review them, not just review what you want. Doesn't you sig say for fans of action movies? It still fits in that category.



lol, subtle probably wasnt the best word. But for example, I like how "The Expendables" gives little hints of depth to the characters, while not beating us over the head. Like Jet Li's character is insecure about his height, but never flat out says so. I appreciate symbolism and such, but when CGI hearts start floating around two characters kissing, it's being a bit heavy handed. Is it necessary? Wouldn't we get the point without that?

It all comes down to personal opinions on cinema. I dont like it when movies start trying to be live action comic books(which people are praising this movie for being) or live action video games(Speed Racer). Its not a matter of what's good or bad, but what I prefer. I like movies being movies. Sort of like how most detractors of "The Expendables" aren't fans of mindless action. That's okay. My issue is when people start getting pompous over it(remember, I didnt start getting into this until Bender starting posting. I might have a little more respect for this fandom if any of you told him to shut up).

As for me not knowing what I'm saying. Remember that my qualms here aren't with the movie itself. It's not my cup of tea. No big deal. It's with YOU GUYS. I dont like how you get all pissy at me for calling you or the movie out on something, but then tolerate guys like Bender. You get all pissed off at me for bringing "The Expendables" into a Scott Pilgrim thread and tell me to take it elsewhere. But when I bring up this movie bombing(without even MENTIONING the Expendables), then suddenly you guys bring it up with your flat out 'wrong' comments and attempts to piss me off.

Saying its a vehicle for washed up actors is wrong and I've proven it. At the absolute least, Stallone is STILL a bigger star than Michael Cera. Yet do any of you consider that? No.

The reason I have doubts about this movie is that you guys seem too insecure. You lash out at anyone that says something even minorly negative about the movie. Then you start making up shit about another movie that's more successful just to you can justify your films failure. 

This leads me to believe that deep down, you suspect you're wrong but are too afraid to admit it. Maybe you aren't, but thats how you're presenting yourself.

As for why I dont watch it. I simply dont hate time or THAT much money. Plus Bender almost single handedly ruined any interest I might've had. 



> I've heard people call this a hipster movie, and I've seen MH say it's part of a dead genre. I can't see either of those descriptions fitting it at all.
> 
> Unless of course, if 'hipster movie' and 'dead genre' means action-comedy set in a world that is literally a video game. Then yeah, I suppose those descriptions would fit it.



I can prove you're wrong. IT FLOPPED. It got great reviews, had all the elements that could've brought it success, and yet it couldnt even beat a crappy looking chick flick.

Another issue I have with you guys: You spend so much time telling me that it's almost guaranteed for success. You state that if its a dead genre, then the Expendables suffers that same concern. Yet when it flops, all of you want to pretend it didnt happen.

Bender is probably still convinced that it's beaten "The Expendables". 



> As delirium said and I demonstrated, he doesn't know what he's talking about.



Delirium is a hypocrite(anyone who posts stating that "AFTER MY POST, ignore him") is a super hypocrite. You are just in denial.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

Internet, Serious Business.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Internet, Serious Business.



Exactly. Now give me my money before I flame you. Dont make me pull out the neg repping!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Exactly. Now give me my money before I flame you. Dont make me pull out the neg repping!


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't remember much from the comic, but is there any explicit references to sex in the movie or Wallace dishing out some lovin'? *My little bro really wants to see it, and my mom is a typical suburban white mom when it comes ratings.*



I wouldn't see it with them. Or take your brother alone and tell him not to say shit about it to your mom lol


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I can prove you're wrong. IT FLOPPED. It got great reviews, had all the elements that could've brought it success, and yet it couldnt even beat a crappy looking chick flick.



Erm. What does that have to do with my post? Whether SP flopped or not (and at 10mil, ugh. Yeah, it flopped pretty bad), that doesn't make it a dead genre. It's comic adaptation and an action-comedy. Those (without looking up any real numbers) two of the biggest money makers in Hollywood right now. 



> Another issue I have with you guys: You spend so much time telling me that it's almost guaranteed for success. *You state that if its a dead genre, then the Expendables suffers that same concern.* Yet when it flops, all of you want to pretend it didnt happen.



Irrelevant statement is making assumptions. Failure of Scott Pilgrim does not automatically equate to a failure of the Expendables. That is just a bad argument based on, seemingly, you being heated at the fandom.

As far as the crappy-looking chick flick. I'm honestly surprised it didn't take this weekend. Chick flicks with always make money. ALWAYS.

Don't lump me in with people like Bender. He has absolutely no idea what he's talking about. I'm glad The Expendables won this weekend. I'd be happier if it was SP, but as long as it's one of the two. I'm just mad they had to go up against each other.


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2010)

I do think some of the numbers may have boiled down to people having to choose Scott Pilgrim or The Expendables.  They were two hyped movies coming out on the same day.  Tbh, for a while I wasn't sure which I'd want to see myself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't know they were coming out the same day. But I knew going into this summer that Scott Pilgrim was my main goal as a movie for this summer season. 

Marital Horror can act all he wants like movies are all about the numbers, but nothing he says is going to make that the case and a number of movies have gone on to be cult classics (which is what will probably happen to this regardless of box office performance)

As for whining about "the fandom" this and that, I never even heard of Scott Pilgrim until Hollie told me about it because I asked something about her sig.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Speed Racer was terrible. I would not trust the opinion of any one who disagrees


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> I can't watch any movie with Michael Cera as the lead role.  It just can't happen.



SAD TURTLE

Really though, he's just being Michael Cera in this movie but it FITS.  Honestly I hate the kid too but I feel like almost everyone else in the movie does too, hah.  In an awesome way.  And really, Scott may be the lead, but there's enough emphasis placed on secondary characters that it's totally bearable.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2010)

I thought it would at least do better than Kick-Ass.  Kick-Ass had an R Rating holding it back.  Pilgrim didn't have to deal with that stigmata, but still fell short.

(For the record, I enjoyed Kick-ass slightly more.)


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

Koi said:


> And really, Scott may be the lead, but there's enough emphasis placed on secondary characters that it's totally bearable.



Like Wallace?! 

Wallace needs his own movie or comic. I was really iffy about Kieran Culkin as Wallace, but he fit that perfectly. Dude stole that movie. He's like the uglier new JGL


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

> Erm. What does that have to do with my post? Whether SP flopped or not (and at 10mil, ugh. Yeah, it flopped pretty bad), that doesn't make it a dead genre. It's comic adaptation and an action-comedy. Those (without looking up any real numbers) two of the biggest money makers in Hollywood right now.



It's a dead style. A dead genre. That's why I believe it flopped. You can say "comic adaptation", but thats not really a genre or style. Plus, I mean.....come on. Batman is huge. I never had even heard of Scott Pilgrim until the trailers for the movie came out. It's obviously got a cult following. But the differences are huge.

As for action comedy. I dont think it was marketed that way. It was mainly marketed as a quirky romance with some comedy and action, which usually isnt as big as just an action comedy. In a way, it could've been victim to the same thing that Kickass was- misadvertising(Kickass was advertised as a comedy).

But I refer to what people see the most when they see a trailer. They see wierd, video game-esque effects and Speed Racer-esque visuals. 


> Irrelevant statement is making assumptions. Failure of Scott Pilgrim does not automatically equate to a failure of the Expendables. That is just a bad argument based on, seemingly, you being heated at the fandom.



Er, I agree. That was Cardboard Tube Knight I believe who said that(I said that SP is going to bomb because it's a dead genre. He said that the Expendables was in the same boat). 



> As far as the crappy-looking chick flick. I'm honestly surprised it didn't take this weekend. Chick flicks with always make money. ALWAYS.
> 
> Don't lump me in with people like Bender. He has absolutely no idea what he's talking about. I'm glad The Expendables won this weekend. I'd be happier if it was SP, but as long as it's one of the two. I'm just mad they had to go up against each other.



Not necessarily. Chick Flicks almost seem to drop out before anyone realizes they even came out. But the ones that strike gold usually strike HARD. Even if they suck(Valentine's Day, from what I hear).

As for the comparison with Bender. Alright, I wont bring it up again.



> I didn't know they were coming out the same day. But I knew going into this summer that Scott Pilgrim was my main goal as a movie for this summer season.
> 
> Marital Horror can act all he wants like movies are all about the numbers, but nothing he says is going to make that the case and a number of movies have gone on to be cult classics (which is what will probably happen to this regardless of box office performance)
> 
> As for whining about "the fandom" this and that, I never even heard of Scott Pilgrim until Hollie told me about it because I asked something about her sig.



You know you're becoming a troll youself, seemingly wanting to ignore me, but then bashing me as if I'm not here. It's just to piss me off, and isnt making you look any better. 

You're beginning to irritate me for different reasons, as you keep now putting words in my mouth. I said that SP will make back its money ONE day. Most movies do. Hell, you're probably right it will become a cult classic. Like Speed Racer, it's an experimental flick which usually will attract viewers over time. Unlike SR, it's gotten positive reviews by those who've seen it. Of course it will be a cult classic, just like the directors other movies. 

Im whining about the fandom because YOU KEEP MAKING THE MOST RANDOM PRESUMPTIONS OUT THERE, like even though I said it will eventually make back its money, you want to pretend that Im saying it will always be a flop and always will suck(which regardless of if I hate it or not, most people like it. Bombs that are well recieved always garner attention over time). 

Your hostility just proves your insecurity about it. It bombed, but will probably be lauded over time. Accept it. Move on and stop acting like I plowed your Mother.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Had any one heard of Twilight before its trailer?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah.......my sister and our cousins were huge fans.

Edit: I just hadnt realzie how godawful it would be until I saw the trailer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Had any one heard of Twilight before its trailer?


Eh, I am trying to remember but I think so because my friend really liked it. I think I went to the book store on the release night party and it was really full of underage chicks dressed up in what seemed to be their mom's clothes. 

Despite there being some cute moms around, I quickly high tailed it back to Cafe Express. 

That was the first time I heard of Twilight.


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> As for action comedy. I dont think it was marketed that way. It was mainly marketed as a quirky romance with some comedy and action, which usually isnt as big as just an action comedy. In a way, it could've been victim to the same thing that Kickass was- misadvertising(Kickass was advertised as a comedy).
> 
> But I refer to what people see the most when they see a trailer. They see wierd, video game-esque effects and Speed Racer-esque visuals.



I hadn't even heard of SP until I saw the first internet trailer, and it looked like action-comedy to me, with the romance at a distant third in plot priority. If you see it mostly as a romance, then that's either a trailer or personal misconception. This thing is 100% action-comedy. The romance part of it is, more or less, just a plot device to keep it together. It's an action-comedy with romance in it. 



illmatic said:


> Had any one heard of Twilight before its trailer?



Nope. I just saw Cedric Diggory as a vampire and was _mildly_ interested. Then I found out the truth. Yeargh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really can't believe anyone wanted to see that piece of shit. The more I thought about it and looked at it, I realized there was nothing there but hype and some washed up star power.



feel the same, the main appeal is action stars coming together, people aren't watching it for the movie itself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

I've watched all three of the Twilight movies and they weren't as bad as everyone acted. I promised my friend I would read the book too, though that might be harder. I think people over hype its badness. It's corny but there are some funny or enjoyable things in them and the fights in three weren't badly done at all. 

How the hell did that come up in here?



~Gesy~ said:


> feel the same, the main appeal is action stars  coming together, people aren't watching it for the movie itself.



Sadly movies like that work for that reason all of the time. With a more well known cast Scott Pilgrim could have been like that. But well known doesn't make it better.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

I wonder if Scott Pilgrim looked B-movish to general public.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I wonder if Scott Pilgrim looked B-movish to general public.


A lot of people I talked to said it wasn't their type of thing, though my one friend seems to not see anything I tell her to and the other likes teens girl movies. Some others refuse to buy movies or pay to see one too.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really can't believe anyone wanted to see that piece of shit. The more I thought about it and looked at it, I realized there was nothing there but hype and some washed up star power.



I mostly saw guys who looked 40ish and butch lesbians getting hyped over the movie while looking @ the movie poster


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 15, 2010)

I think this movie could of done better with a better actor. Micheal Cera sucks, almost as bad as Shila Bouf (or how ever you spell it).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2010)

I like shia

cera is only good at talking nervously all the time.


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2010)

Cera looks like a sad turtle.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2010)

Edgar Wright should direct Deadpool.

btw

I  & Fight Club (1999) flopped but its a classic now

movie made  $11mill opening weekend


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

Koi said:


> Cera looks like a sad turtle.


I think he looks like a bird.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I think he looks like a bird.



He looks like the guy from Zombieland


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Edgar Wright should direct Deadpool.
> 
> btw
> 
> ...



Yeah..but that was the goddamned Fight Club,with Edward Norton and a shirtless Brad Pitt.

There must have been some odd planets lining up so as people didn't see the movie in the first place.

My thoughts on the whole The Expendables vs Scott Pilgrim.

Money isn't everything regarding a movie.

Sure,it's used by the executives to determine how good a movie really is for them..but in this case fans shouldn't give a shit about that since there is no sequel at stake here and the story was already told in this movie!

Furthermore,if the movie clicks for you and you liked it,that's fine.

Unfortunetly people were put off by Cera (who the fuck still casts that guy as a leading man?!? ) and the weirdness of the world and this will not make as much money as the studio wanted..

It's too early to call it a flop since it may or may not have an afterlife on DVD and BluRay..but still..

And the whole point of the Expendables is nostalgia and an all-star (washed up stars but still huge in other places than America) cast of former action heroes.

The script could have been written on a piece of toilet paper (I am not too sure it wasn't ) and people would still not give a damn about that and see the movie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2010)

Quite honestly I could care less abotu Box office results, if it doesn't make money...oh well, it's still a great movie, and something like the results don't mean anything.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm just worried about Edgar Wright's career, this is a pretty big blow.


----------



## Shade (Aug 16, 2010)

Edgar Wright is one of the most creative directors out there today. It would be a shame if this bodes negatively for his career.


----------



## Noah (Aug 16, 2010)

I've loved all of his movies, so I would be really bothered if this affected his career.

But how upset do you think the studios are about this? Think maybe they're a little....bifurious?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

> And the whole point of the Expendables is nostalgia and an all-star (washed up stars but still huge in other places than America) cast of former action heroes.



I'm getting very tired of repeating myself here.....It's not nostalgia. It's reinvention. If any of you actually remembered action movies from the 80's and 90's, you'd know that "The Expendables" is nothing of the sort. Also, you're overlooking that  "The Expendables" has been about as well recieved as SP by the masses.

As for how this will effect Edgar Wrights career...I dunno. He may just have to go back to low budget films again. Personally, I wouldnt mind that. 

But enough of that. I was thinking and I decided I'd try to explain fully why this movie was dead on arrival at the box office. This wont be any attacks on the movie itself.....more like I'm attacking the marketing guys. Let's look at the trailer(mainly the first one).

So we see Michael Cera staring longingly at a girl before awkwardly trying to win her over. Problem one, Michael Cera has ZERO box office draw. His only successes have been Juno and Superbad, which weren't successes because of him(in fact, they were the movies that have made his career). Year One only bombed because it cost so much, but even so, did anyone watch it because of Cera? I thought Jack Black was the draw there.

Problem 2, Mary Elizabeth Winstead. I'm a big fan, as she was the only thing that made Final Destination 3 and Black Christmas worth watching. "Live Free and Die Hard" was a worthy name to her filmography as well. Unfortunately, her looks have been altered to the point where I didnt even recognize her until someone brought it up to me. Furthermore, after DH4, she kind of vanished so had little draw herself. Nobody else in the cast had much draw. 

Problem 3, when you think about it, not only is Cera acting like Cera always does, hes LITERALLY DOING THE SAME THING HE ALWAYS DOES. Think about it, amost all of his movies have been about him trying to get the attention of the girl and always being awkward about it. Im presuming Juno is the only exception(as I havent seen that, nor can I tell this is the case from the trailers). So our first thoughts: It's just another Michael Cera movie where he does the same shit as before.

Problem 4, the visual style. Not only does the movie look overdirected, but suddenly the visuals look as if they're lifted from a video game. Then for some reason people are fighting as if they are in a video game. There is no explanation for this and it's so schizo compared to the previous scenes, the tone feels thrown out of wack. 

Problem 5, tying in with problem 4, there is no explanation as to why Cera is suddenly fighting like a video game character. Imagine if "Scorcerers Apprentice" trailer started off with the protagonist trying to romance the girl and then it cuts to him using sorcerers powers without any explanation. That bomb at least explained loosely how he could do sorcery. Cera's sudden abilities(like getting a life) makes no sense in the context of the preview. It's confusing and looks very silly for it(and 'silly' is not going to bring crowds these days). I presume the movie explains all of this, but the previews didn't.

Problem 6, people these days are more interested in realism. The Hulk, Iron man, Batman and even the Expendables are now being grounded in some sort of realism. Everything has a scientific explanation, etc. Why Edgar Wright would presume a movie this out of touch with the trends would be a hit, I have no idea. Maybe he was mistakenly told that Speed Racer was a huge hit or something.

Problem 7, it reminded people too much of Speed Racer. Okay, maybe it just reminded me of Speed Racer. That in itself made me want to stay away. I respect that SR tried to be different, but it wasnt for me, nor for the general audiences.

Problem 8, the release date. This might've damned it to begin with. "The Expendables" had been super anticipated long before the trailer was shown. It had an all star cast doing what we loved to see them do. That movie is obviously going to get the action crowd. But ironically, what probably ruined it more was "Eat, Pray, Love". SP seemed to want to be advertised as a 'date movie that happens to have action'. Unfortunately, chicks usually aren't into "silly" things. They seem to want movies that take themselves seriously(and end up being silly in the process; I'm looking at you Twilight). 

But why watch a chick flick involving Michael Cera, when they can watch Julia Roberts doing a more blatant chick flick? So while SP tried to advertise itself as a romance, an action and a comedy. The Expendables sucked up the action crowd, Eat Pray Love sucked up the romance crowd and "The Other Guys" probably took a chunk of the comedy crowd. But personally, I didn't laugh at one joke presented in the trailers. In fact, the "Bi-Furious" line made me cringe. I know I cant be the only one who felt that way, so the trailers failed to convince everyone is a comedy.

So everything went against Scott Pilgrim. The movies only saving grace(financially) could've been Wright himself. But unfortunately, for a cult director to bring in his cult, the movies have to be more in line with the director himself. "Shaun of the Dead" and "Hot Fuzz" were homages and satires of dead genres. Breaking the mold is like Wes Craven not doing a horror film. No one will watch it(for him, anyway).


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm getting very tired of repeating myself here.....It's not nostalgia. It's reinvention. If any of you actually remembered action movies from the 80's and 90's, you'd know that "The Expendables" is nothing of the sort.








It doesn't matter what kind of reinvention or some other thing you say this is,people see Stallone,Willis,Arnold and the other dudes that starred in the badass movies of their childhood together on screen and they will go see it.

To discredit nostalgia is frankly,pure stupidity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It doesn't matter what kind of reinvention or some other thing you say this is,people see Stallone,Willis,Arnold and the other dudes that starred in the badass movies of their childhood together on screen and they will go see it.
> 
> To discredit nostalgia is frankly,pure stupidity.



They've had too many recent hits. Stallone's last few movies have done well, Willis had a hit a few years ago, Arnold only hasnt done any because he's been Governor. 

Jet Li has still been doing well and so has Statham(although his movies kind of suck). Dolph Lundgren........well, you got me there.

While nostalgia might be the reason for many watching it, dismissing it as a success because of nostalgia is just wrong.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> They've had too many recent hits. Stallone's last few movies have done well, Willis had a hit a few years ago, Arnold only hasnt done any because he's been Governor.
> 
> Jet Li has still been doing well and so has Statham(although his movies kind of suck). Dolph Lundgren........well, you got me there.
> 
> While nostalgia might be the reason for many watching it, dismissing it as a success because of nostalgia is just wrong.



So you are saying that the movie shot to number 1 this weekend because of its godly acting and incredible script and not because people wanted to see a lot of their childhood heroes all starring in the same movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So you are saying that the movie shot to number 1 this weekend because of its godly acting and incredible script and not because people wanted to see a lot of their childhood heroes all starring in the same movie?



You're not even trying. People saw it because it has a huge cast and looked like an awesome actioner, which it was. I'm not saying that the cast didnt attract most of the viewers. But I am saying that nostalgia wasnt necessarily the reason. 

If it was pure nostalgia, let me ask you this: Why is it Jason Statham's and Sylvester Stallone's number one opening ever? Nostalgia doesn't attract MORE viewers. 

It was an ensemble cast involving everyones favorite action stars. Half of the stars ARE STILL POPULAR, so saying that its just nostalgia is freaking stupid. 

Plus, you're obviously jealous of its success.

Hell, the more that I think about it, even Dolph isn't a hasbeen. Sure, with the exception of this, he no longer does theatrical films. But when he was a theatrical star, he was never the star. He was always co-starring with someone else like Van Damme or Statham.

I'd actually argue he's more popular now because he has the reputation of being a reliable Direct-to-DVD star.

So it's not nostalgia. It's the fact that this movie has the biggest action star cast of all the time in a massive budgeted action film.

Ensemble casts usually do well in general.

Edit: For the record, no one is stating that SP has a great story or great acting. The story, while unique, is absurd and do I really need to go into another Michael Cera rant?


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you even seen the movie? Why are you here?

(Btw I repped you for making me laugh)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2010)

Not surprised it isn't a hit. Read the comic and while fun and goofy is never great. I'll still check out the movie though...if I can drag someone to see it anyway, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Is the movie any good or what? I came in here expecting reactions and all I got were posts about 3 pages long droning on about some actors and a director.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Speed Racer was terrible. I would not trust the  opinion of any one who disagrees


We will never agree.

Ah well, may the blu ray be filled with awesome.  Scott Pilgrim > Captain America and Superman.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2010)

Noah said:


> I've loved all of his movies, so I would be really bothered if this affected his career.
> 
> But how upset do you think the studios are about this? Think maybe they're a little....bifurious?



Supposedly the guy (Mark Shmuger) who greenlit the movie for production, He was fired & Scott Pilgrim was his last movie he O.K'ed before his firing


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2010)

Edgar Wright has more recognition in the UK than he does in North America, no?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2010)

Ramona Flowers was the Princess Peach + Zelda


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 16, 2010)

seems like a movie for pussy ass nerds tbh.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> seems like a movie for pussy ass nerds tbh.


Based on?  I figure I want you to air out ALL your qualms with the film, subject, matter, characters, actors, marketing, etc so that I may analyze your viewpoint as a demographic.  Don't be insulted, my curiousity is genuine if a little selfish


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> seems like a movie for pussy ass nerds tbh.



The irony of that statement is mind blowing.


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> seems like a movie for pussy ass nerds tbh.



Hey, good thing you came on an anime forum to say that, otherwise it wouldn't be ironic at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Not surprised it isn't a hit. Read the comic and while fun and goofy is never great. I'll still check out the movie though...if I can drag someone to see it anyway, lol.



I don't know dude, this was pretty fucking funny in some places and the delivery and acting of most people was pretty spot on. Most of them are overshadowed by Wallace though. 



Koi said:


> Edgar Wright has more recognition in the UK than he does in North America, no?



No idea, but between the UK and Japan it will make up its cash. Unfortunately unless you start making that Avatar money, you don't really see them mention anything beyond the domestic here. As if that other money doesn't count. 



T.D.A said:


> seems like a movie for pussy ass nerds tbh.


That statement would make sense if it wasn't about a guy beating the shit out of several other guys to get at some chick.


----------



## Noah (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know dude, this was pretty fucking funny in some places and the delivery and acting of most people was pretty spot on. Most of them are overshadowed by Wallace though.



Yeah, Wallace pretty much won that movie. Although super corny over-acting of the first four exes all come in a close second. Really, it's the kind of movie where everyone could probably deadpan their lines, but the editing and directing style would still make it perfectly fine.




> That statement would make sense if it wasn't about a guy beating the shit out of several other guys to get at some chick.



Now that you put it like that, this one manly goddamn movie. Nerdy references aside, it's a movie about a guy KILLING his girlfriend's ex-boyfriends so they'll go away. Shit's hardcore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Noah said:


> Yeah, Wallace pretty much won that movie. Although super corny over-acting of the first four exes all come in a close second. Really, it's the kind of movie where everyone could probably deadpan their lines, but the editing and directing style would still make it perfectly fine.



Honestly the first four exes killed it, some of the exes seemed to have very little interaction, especially when it came to five and six. 




> Now that you put it like that, this one manly goddamn movie. Nerdy references aside, it's a movie about a guy KILLING his girlfriend's ex-boyfriends so they'll go away. Shit's hardcore.



Yeah, its not like he's being a pussy and whining about the implications of fighting. He's like I'm going to fuck these guys up so I can keep this girl. 

I had an argument with my friend the other day about would it be right to do this over a girl in both a real world context and in the movie world. I said if they attacked me first, yeah and in the movie world, definitely. 

Plus you get all those coins...


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 16, 2010)

Koi said:


> Hey, good thing you came on an anime forum to say that, otherwise it wouldn't be ironic at all.



I was young and foolish when I joined. I'm not bothered about anime/manga anymore. like a lot of people here I stay for other things.

here

I doubt if you weren't a nerd its the sort of movie you would watch @ the cinema over others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I was young and foolish when I joined. I'm not bothered about anime/manga anymore. like a lot of people here I stay for other things.
> 
> here
> 
> I doubt if you weren't a nerd its the sort of movie you would watch @ the cinema over others.


You can be a football nerd too you know?


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2010)

I would gladly watch any movie with someone else, nerdy or not?  Idk I'm not seeing your point.  It's just a movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2010)

social roles decides what movie we'll watch?

i can watch pretty much anything, what am i? i'm seriously suffering from an identity crisis guys


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Noah said:


> Now that you put it like that, this one manly goddamn movie. Nerdy references aside, it's a movie about a guy KILLING his girlfriend's ex-boyfriends so they'll go away. Shit's hardcore.



Indeed. When I did it I was arrested. He does it and he is a hero.

Oh the detachment from reality


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

There's some contest on deviant art to make a eighth evil ex.


A lot of them are pretty terrible, though I thought this one was funny.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

Gonna watch this movie tonight. It better be awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can be a football nerd too you know?


Fantasy Football == Tabletop roleplaying


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of those evil exes in that contest are dismal


----------



## Noah (Aug 16, 2010)

For some reason I'm only seeing one page of TERRIBLE entries for the contest. It's not on that page, but this one is my favorite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

As Deviant Art gets bigger the quality dives


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2010)

Sooo true.  Who picks the winner, though?  dA or the author?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Koi said:


> Sooo true.  Who picks the winner, though?  dA or the author?


Probably DA, the author is on DA too. 

Though DA does a good job picking winners, like for the Naruto Ninja contest, though the Ninja they picked was very broken, he controlled time.


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh shit, there was a Naruto contest?   Do you have a link to that?

I remember they had an Okami contest and I hated the winner they picked. :<


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Probably DA, the author is on DA too.
> 
> Though DA does a good job picking winners, like for the Naruto Ninja contest, though the Ninja they picked was very broken, he controlled time.



People from DA pick the semi-finalists, O'Malley picks from there i think.


----------



## Iria (Aug 16, 2010)

In related news- thought the movie was awesome.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw the movie on Saturday and I loved it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Koi said:


> Oh shit, there was a Naruto contest?   Do you have a link to that?
> 
> I remember they had an Okami contest and I hated the winner they picked. :<



I looked, really I think it was on another site, I entered it and actually posted my entry here. But I can't remember. I will try and find my entry. 



Iria said:


> In related news- thought the movie was awesome.





Sorairo Warai said:


> I saw the movie on Saturday and I loved it.



Yeah it was really bad ass. 

I want to see it again.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 16, 2010)

The movie was


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2010)

I've read a number of reviews, and even more articles trying to determine why the movie, despite it's brilliance, failed, and I'm left asking myself: 

Do any of these people _actually_ know what a hipster is, or, more specifically, have they ever met one?

It goes back to Noah's post a few pages back, but there's nothing hipster about Scott Pilgrim. Scott Pilgrim goes not fit the fashion of a hipster, and that's exactly what separates a hipster from a normal indie kid.


----------



## Shade (Aug 16, 2010)

^ I dunno about Scott Pilgrim being a hipster thing. Like you said, he's not much of a hipster. And video game references and geekdom aren't part of hipster culture, unless I'm behind the times. Seriously, most critics who are calling this a movie for hipsters, starring hipsters, or using the word at all, just don't have a very good understanding of today's youth. Scott, although a douchebag, is a pretty normal guy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

Jove said:


> I've read a number of reviews, and even more articles trying to determine why the movie, despite it's brilliance, failed, and I'm left asking myself:
> 
> Do any of these people _actually_ know what a hipster is, or, more specifically, have they ever met one?
> 
> It goes back to Noah's post a few pages back, but there's nothing hipster about Scott Pilgrim. Scott Pilgrim goes not fit the fashion of a hipster, and that's exactly what separates a hipster from a normal indie kid.



The reasons why it bombed are obvious. While the reviews were positive, it looked like every other Michael Cera movie ever made and had a storyline that confused people. Er, why does this chick have a league of evil ex boyfriends? Why are they suddenly fighting as if they're in a video game with no explanation whatsoever? Those kinds of things need to be addressed in the trailers, or people will just think it's stupid.

But more importantly, "The Expandables" stole the action crowd, "The Other Guys" stole the comedy crowd and "Eat Pray Love" stole the romance crowd. Whoever thought that releasing it when they did was a good idea obviously is a moron. This is the danger of marketing a movie as multiple genres, because they usually lack a impact compared to a movie thats a full on single genre.

Hmmmm, imo, this movie should end with Ramona dumping Cera and then Cera joins the league of evil ex boyfriends. It would end with another person dating Ramona, and Cera is now the main enemy. 

I REALLY hope this movie doesn't end with them as a couple. It looked like a shallow relationship based on the trailers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> *The reasons why it bombed are obvious. While the reviews were positive, it looked like every other Michael Cera movie ever made and had a storyline that confused people.* Er, why does this chick have a league of evil ex boyfriends? Why are they suddenly fighting as if they're in a video game with no explanation whatsoever? Those kinds of things need to be addressed in the trailers, or people will just think it's stupid.
> 
> But more importantly, "The Expandables" stole the action crowd, "The Other Guys" stole the comedy crowd and "Eat Pray Love" stole the romance crowd. Whoever thought that releasing it when they did was a good idea obviously is a moron. This is the danger of marketing a movie as multiple genres, because they usually lack a impact compared to a movie thats a full on single genre.
> 
> ...



Your on some bullshit right there, what you said doesn't even make sense. Cera's never been in an action movie at all. And the story line was clear as shit the first time I saw the trailer that I first saw. I don't know anyone who's seen a real trailer or commercial and didn't get it. 

Even my mother when she asked about it said "whats this movie with the kid fighting his girlfriend's exes" and she's pretty dense when it comes to anything.


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim is definitely NOT a hipster.  I mean, shit, I think the comic is too high-brow for hipsters anyway.

Speaking of, I work with a hipster and I can't decide what to hate him more about-- the fact that he's just an asshole, or that he gets REALLY defensive when you call him a hipster and claims he isn't.


MH, I don't think your assessment is correct.  I feel like for the most part, The Expendables and The Other Guys is going to draw a similar crowd, especially in the younger generation.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I REALLY hope this movie doesn't end with them as a couple. It looked like a shallow relationship based on the trailers.



Cause that's something that's possible to judge by a two and a half minute trailer...Not saying you're wrong in this case, but that's a pretty big conclusion to jump to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Koi said:


> Scott Pilgrim is definitely NOT a hipster.  I mean, shit, I think the comic is too high-brow for hipsters anyway.
> 
> Speaking of, I work with a hipster and I can't decide what to hate him more about-- the fact that he's just an asshole, or that he gets REALLY defensive when you call him a hipster and claims he isn't.
> 
> ...



I know a hipster, he looks like the guy from The Hush Sound.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 16, 2010)

I loved this movie.  Haven't been this amped since I saw Kick-Ass in the theater.  This movie had so many identifiable references I could relate to.  The audience were full of people who identified with it too, so it was a great experience.  The movie was over the top and really amusing. The only bad thing about the movie is now I've seen what life "should be" if it was up to me and I can't live there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know a hipster, he looks like the guy from The Hush Sound.



My sister is a hipster.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

How on earth is Scott Pilgrim a hipster?

The Expendables stole its audience, theres no going round it, whoever decided on the release really should be fired.



> The reasons why it bombed are obvious. While the reviews were positive, it looked like every other Michael Cera movie ever made and had a storyline that confused people



Really MH it didn't look like any of his other films.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I loved this movie.  Haven't been this amped since I saw Kick-Ass in the theater.  This movie had so many identifiable references I could relate to.  The audience were full of people who identified with it too, so it was a great experience.  The movie was over the top and really amusing. The only bad thing about the movie is now I have visual reference of what life "should be" if it was up to me.



Yeah, I kind of hate the real world now. If I could beat up random strangers for change, I would never come inside. 



Vonocourt said:


> My sister is a hipster.



If she's hot its okay.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2010)

Saw the movie with my Dad and sis today. Hands down best movie of 2010 for me. So over the top and animated. 

Shame it was released when it was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

> Your on some bullshit right there, what you said doesn't even make sense. Cera's never been in an action movie at all. And the story line was clear as shit the first time I saw the trailer that I first saw. I don't know anyone who's seen a real trailer or commercial and didn't get it.
> 
> Even my mother when she asked about it said "whats this movie with the kid fighting his girlfriend's exes" and she's pretty dense when it comes to anything.



He hasn't, but that doesnt change the fact that every movie has Michael Cera awkwardly trying to get the girl, and thats what the initial trailers focused more on. The reason why I said the storyline was confusing is that we ask ourselves: Er, why is he fighting her ex's and why does is there a league of evil ex boyfriends and why is Michael Cera suddenly badass and fighting like he's in a video game?

Most fantasies provide some answers so we dont really quesiton them. It's like if Sorcerers Apprentice focused on the guy trying to get the girl, and then suddenly he's using sorcery for some unexplained reason.



> MH, I don't think your assessment is correct. I feel like for the most part, The Expendables and The Other Guys is going to draw a similar crowd, especially in the younger generation.



Maybe, but they're two different genres. One is an action and one is a comedy. Furthermore, most people only see one movie a week. More people saw the Other Guys in its 2nd week more than SP in its first. If its the same crowd, then most of that crowd would be watching the Expendables instead.



> Cause that's something that's possible to judge by a two and a half minute trailer...Not saying you're wrong in this case, but that's a pretty big conclusion to jump to.



Er, the trailer simply shows Scott looking at her all obsessively and then trying to talk to her, then resorting to creepy stalking to impress her. You can tell a lot by a movie from its trailer, if the trailer accurately represents it. 



> Really MH it didn't look like any of his other films.



Another thing I'm getting tired of explaining. Once again, EVERY MICHAEL CERA MOVIE HAS THE STORY BE ABOUT HIM TRYING TO WIN THE GIRL AND BEING AWKWARD ABOUT IT. Thats my issue with him. Not only does he act the same in every movie, he also always has the same goal. You can dress it up in a different genre, but at their core, they are about the same thing. 

So Im guessing from your silence that Scott isnt dumped nor does he join the League of Evil Ex boyfriends.


----------



## Sine (Aug 16, 2010)

Wallace is amazing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> He hasn't, but that doesnt change the fact that every movie has Michael Cera awkwardly trying to get the girl, and thats what the initial trailers focused more on. The reason why I said the storyline was confusing is that we ask ourselves: Er, why is he fighting her ex's and why does is there a league of evil ex boyfriends and why is Michael Cera suddenly badass and fighting like he's in a video game?
> 
> Most fantasies provide some answers so we dont really quesiton them. It's like if Sorcerers Apprentice focused on the guy trying to get the girl, and then suddenly he's using sorcery for some unexplained reason.
> 
> ...



Your assessment is straight up wrong and you're covering for it with more nonsense. The trailer pretty much talks about meeting the girl of your dreams and then it comes in with this surprise of "but you have to fight these people to date her".  

That was pretty much all the trailer said.  You keep talking about everything you can, trying to blame everything for a movie you haven't seen doing bad when the overwhelming consensus is that it was a decent to great film. 

It sounds like you're in denial and the sad fact of the matter is it just looks like you didn't want to see it, so you want to act like no one else would.

I don't like Cera either, but the guy has been in some funny stuff and on top of that, if you're tired of repeating it, why not stop arguing in the thread for the movie you didn't see about something you don't know about?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

This movie was pretty . Overall it was a really fun. I hate the comic art though. _Fucking disgusting_.  Other than that, it was good and entertaining. It did it's job.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your assessment is straight up wrong and you're covering for it with more nonsense. The trailer pretty much talks about meeting the girl of your dreams and then it comes in with this surprise of "but you have to fight these people to date her".
> 
> That was pretty much all the trailer said.  You keep talking about everything you can, trying to blame everything for a movie you haven't seen doing bad when the overwhelming consensus is that it was a decent to great film.
> 
> ...



But why would anyone have a league of evil ex's? Im not criticizing the movie. Im criticizing its trailer. 

Why would I be in denial? The movie bombed. So getting pissy that the few people who saw it, liked it, would be pointless. I think you're in denial.

All I'm doing is trying to explain why it bombed despite the positive reviews. Quit simply, it was poorly marketed and the release date was dumb. It probably should've been released in one of the dump months simply so there would be little competition. 

Maybe the movie was impossible to market to begin with. I dunno, all I know is that when I see it, there better be a good reason as to why everyone has superpowers and why the girl has a league of evil ex boyfriends(I guess it could be done right anyway though).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> But why would anyone have a league of evil ex's? Im not criticizing the movie. Im criticizing its trailer.



Why would a bunch of geezers and a few young guys be made into a Special Forces team? Why would a man make an iron suit and fight crime and wars and why wouldn't the government just arrest him and take it if they wanted it? Why would toys come to life? 

Do you honestly listen to your stupid justification or do you just expect us to accept them? 

I couldn't give a shit less about a movie bombing, its not my money, I went and saw it and loved it and I don't care fuck all what anyone else thinks. 

What I am tired of is people being elitist who don't have anything to be elitist about. Some of the films you like, I've seen them and they're just---they're not for most people with eyes and ears. 

You come into a thread for a movie you didn't even see, and try to educate us on why it bombed (while its only been out less than a week and some movies do actually make money in following weeks) 

You back pedal up and down in your posts with reasons that don't make sense and that you can't justify while expecting others to just eat it up. What's making me mad isn't that the movie didn't do well, I'm still planning on going at least one more time to see it, what is making me mad is that you're in here talking down to us and about the movies audience like most people in here didn't see it.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2010)

G-man sounds like a reference to Half-Life


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread is now about every reference you caught.

GO!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

delirium said:


> This thread is now about every reference you caught.
> 
> GO!


Video game references? 

The obvious ones are the Zelda sounds, start of the film, the opening a chest sound later, then there's the Fairy Grotto sound when he has a dream about Ramona...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> But why would anyone have a league of evil ex's? Im not criticizing the movie. Im criticizing its trailer.
> 
> Why would I be in denial? The movie bombed. So getting pissy that the few people who saw it, liked it, would be pointless. I think you're in denial.
> 
> ...



I've got a great idea, how about you see the movie, before you bitch about it more. If you don't like it then fine, but stop bitching about the premise of movie that's inspired by a fucking comic book for christ's sake. If your unwilling to see it then shut up and leave

Stop trying to lecture us, when most of us could care less about box office results. If Box Office results were what really made a movie good, then movies like Avatar and Twilight would be the best shit ever...which they're not...so stop harping on that.

I haven't seen the movie yet either, because i'm not off til thursaday, but for christ's sake, stop acting like you have the best taste in movies in the world. I've seen some of the movies you've given so much which they don't deserve...The Wolfman which you practically orgasmed over, was complete and utter tripe...and it's right behind Percy Jackson as one of my least favorite movies i've had the displeasure of seeing this year...


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2010)

bob-omb is from Super Mario 2



Scott's sister is "T for Teen"


pee bar like in The Sims


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2010)

Clash at Demonhead is a references to the NES Game The Clash At Demonhead.


LOL @ complaining about the ridiculous shit in Scott Pilgrim when you watch kung-fu and Godzilla movies. Scott Pilgrim is aiming for to be a faux-indie darling for some reason, it will probably recoup it's budget globally and dvd sales will make it a success financially.


----------



## Koi (Aug 17, 2010)

I was hoping they'd keep Ramona asking about Scott's X-men patch in the script. :<


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2010)

Roxie's weapon is a whip-sword thingy like ivy's from Soul Caliber

Scott lvled up like in Final Fantasy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Roxie's weapon is a whip-sword thingy like ivy's from Soul Cailber


Yeah I noticed that, its hard to catch but in one of the slow-mo sequences it has the tip on it.


----------



## Noah (Aug 17, 2010)

Can I mention stuff in the game too? Because god DAMN it, I love the Megaman 2 stuff in Gideon's stage.

I'm trying to figure out stuff that wasn't really mentioned in the book, but I'm not coming up with much. Unless I wanna pretend the Amp Gorilla was Donkey Kong choking the life out of Double Dragon(that's what the twins were supposed to be based from)

Ramona's subspace highway is pretty much directly from Super Mario 2, even going so far as to be part of Scott's dreams.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Video game references?
> 
> The obvious ones are the Zelda sounds, start of the film, the opening a chest sound later, then there's the Fairy Grotto sound when he has a dream about Ramona...



Street Fighter sound effects...and the Pee Bar from Sims were what I noticed in the trailer. Haven't seen it yet do to work.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2010)

Characters who pule red when close to defeat was Legend of Zelda were Link is low on hearts


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Video game references?
> 
> The obvious ones are the Zelda sounds, start of the film, the opening a chest sound later, then there's the Fairy Grotto sound when he has a dream about Ramona...



Yeah, there were a lot of Zelda references. The first one made me wish I had my DS on me xD



Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing it wrong bro. We're talking about video game references. But you haven't seen it so that's okay. Go see and and come back and play,



illmatic said:


> bob-omb is from Super Mario 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Super Mario was my favorite in the series. So naming the band that brought all kinds of waves of nostalgia.

I didn't catch that T for Teen one that. Where was that dropped? Was it in one of the black boxes?



mystictrunks said:


> Clash at Demonhead is a references to the NES Game The Clash At Demonhead.
> 
> 
> LOL @ complaining about the ridiculous shit in Scott Pilgrim when you watch kung-fu and Godzilla movies. Scott Pilgrim is aiming for to be a faux-indie darling for some reason, it will probably recoup it's budget globally and dvd sales will make it a success financially.



I didn't catch that one either. I just happened to read about it, but I never played the game.

And yeah, it still have money to make globally and through DVDs. I know I'm getting one. Prolly blue-ray and a ps3 actually.



Koi said:


> I was hoping they'd keep Ramona asking about Scott's X-men patch in the script. :<



So was I. But by not calling attention to it like it was done in the comic made it more subtle. It was also how it donned on me that it meant he wasn't an ex  when he rips it off lol. So that was cool.



illmatic said:


> Roxie's weapon is a whip-sword thingy like ivy's from Soul Caliber
> 
> Scott lvled up like in Final Fantasy



Yeah, there were some rpg references. Like boost in stats when holding certain weapons. I forget if they added the save point, though?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 17, 2010)

Noah said:


> Can I mention stuff in the game too? Because god DAMN it, I love the Megaman 2 stuff in Gideon's stage.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out stuff that wasn't really mentioned in the book, but I'm not coming up with much. Unless I wanna pretend the Amp Gorilla was Donkey Kong choking the life out of Double Dragon(that's what the twins were supposed to be based from)
> 
> *Ramona's subspace highway is pretty much directly from Super Mario 2, even going so far as to be part of Scott's dreams*.



Super Mario 2, was a Dream world? don't remember that...course it's been a decade or two since I played it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Characters who pule red when close to defeat was Legend of Zelda were Link is low on hearts


Flashing red when about to die is like in every video game from the 8-bit and some from the 16-bit era. 

Neil had on an N64 shirt, 

Didn't the door Ramona led him through have a little star like the ones in Mario used to? 

And then there was the people turning to coins thing. (which was the best)


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2010)

Universal Pictures intro had super NES type music


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why would a bunch of geezers and a few young guys be made into a Special Forces team? Why would a man make an iron suit and fight crime and wars and why wouldn't the government just arrest him and take it if they wanted it? Why would toys come to life?



Because they're mercs. The trailers explained that.

Iron man is a bad example for you, because it DOES explain what needs to be explained. The trailers show how and why he becomes Iron man.





> Do you honestly listen to your stupid justification or do you just expect us to accept them?
> 
> I couldn't give a shit less about a movie bombing, its not my money, I went and saw it and loved it and I don't care fuck all what anyone else thinks.



Yet you get all pissy because I point out it bombed and try to objectively explain why. 



> What I am tired of is people being elitist who don't have anything to be elitist about. Some of the films you like, I've seen them and they're just---they're not for most people with eyes and ears.



Like? In many cases, you're right. Those are guilty pleasures and I acknowledge that. But you're making the mistake of trying to attack me for irrelevant stuff in this argument, showing you're getting desperate.

I'd also sympathize on the elitist comment- because I do know that I often do take these things a bit too seriously- if you weren't perfectly fine with the elitist fans. You're perfectly fine with elitist(borderline troll) fans, you just dont want elitist detractors. 

And I'm not even condemning the movie. What you responded to was just me explaining why I believed it flopped. It's a shame, especially as its apparently a good movie. I was simply blaming the film for poor marketing and an even worse release date. 

Why is that so offensive to you? Am I wrong? Because if I am, then I would have to guess that the movie flat out looked terrible to 90% of the audience and the fans happen to be a bunch of unreliable hacks for the majority to ignore the positive reviews(I ask, read this twice if you think Im attacking the fans here). 



> You come into a thread for a movie you didn't even see, and try to educate us on why it bombed (while its only been out less than a week and some movies do actually make money in following weeks)



Once again, I'd be more sympathetic if half of you didnt try to do this to the Expendables. Opinions are opinions but when you start bathing in ignorance, then I feel the need to step in. 

Domestically, the movie will be lucky to gross 30,000,000(probably closer to 20,000,000). You have to admit, its a 95% of being a bomb. But even if it ends up being a hit, my claim is why it did so poorly so far. Once again, it's not the movie's fault as much as it is the marketings fault.


> You back pedal up and down in your posts with reasons that don't make sense and that you can't justify while expecting others to just eat it up. What's making me mad isn't that the movie didn't do well, I'm still planning on going at least one more time to see it, what is making me mad is that you're in here talking down to us and about the movies audience like most people in here didn't see it



I'm not talking down to SP fans, I'm TALKING DOWN TO YOU! Explain where I'm back pedaling. What reasons dont make sense? 

And let me remind you that YOU, cardboard, keep starting these little battles. It's always somebody like you or Bender bitching about a random comment I make and then playing victim. 



> I've got a great idea, how about you see the movie, before you bitch about it more. If you don't like it then fine, but stop bitching about the premise of movie that's inspired by a fucking comic book for christ's sake. If your unwilling to see it then shut up and leave



Jesus, fanboys, LEARN TO F'ING READ. I am not bitching about the movie. Why are you presuming this? It's like you're not reading my posts as much as you're reading the responses to my post and are taking everything out of context. 




> Stop trying to lecture us, when most of us could care less about box office results. If Box Office results were what really made a movie good, then movies like Avatar and Twilight would be the best shit ever...which they're not...so stop harping on that.



Then the lot of you shouldnt have been so smug about what you expected to be the box office results. Once again, too many of you were smug and forceful in your conviction that this would be a hit. Then it bombs and suddenly you're like: "Well, money doesn't matter".



> I haven't seen the movie yet either, because i'm not off til thursaday, but for christ's sake, stop acting like you have the best taste in movies in the world. I've seen some of the movies you've given so much which they don't deserve...The Wolfman which you practically orgasmed over, was complete and utter tripe...and it's right behind Percy Jackson as one of my least favorite movies i've had the displeasure of seeing this year...



Another example of a person whose argument is so weak that they have to attack irrelevant subjects. I'm not claiming anything of the sort. Stop making shit up about me to fulfill your vendetta. 



> LOL @ complaining about the ridiculous shit in Scott Pilgrim when you watch kung-fu and Godzilla movies. Scott Pilgrim is aiming for to be a faux-indie darling for some reason, it will probably recoup it's budget globally and dvd sales will make it a success financially.



*sigh* once again, Im complaining about how its dealt with in the trailers....For it to recoup its losses, it needs to gross 120-200,000,000(based on the differing numbers I've heard). I'm sorry, it's unlikely it will get that back for a few years. It's always possible I guess.


----------



## Noah (Aug 17, 2010)

delirium said:


> Yeah, there were some rpg references. Like boost in stats when holding certain weapons. I forget if they added the save point, though?



I don't think the save point was in it. All the stuff before Todd's fight was cut together quick. I was a little sad that they didn't add the "+1 Against Blondes" for Ramona's hammer. For some reason, that cracked me up in the book.

And yeah, SMB2 was all a dream. The end credits has Mario sleeping in his bed with a little dream bubble running through all the baddies.


----------



## Koi (Aug 17, 2010)

TOO MUCH TEAL DEER


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Universal Pictures intro had super NES type music



It was NES, lol if you have the soundtrack and hear just how shitty it is, there's no denying it. 



Noah said:


> I don't think the save point was in it. All the stuff before Todd's fight was cut together quick. I was a little sad that they didn't add the "+1 Against Blondes" for Ramona's hammer. For some reason, that cracked me up in the book.
> 
> And yeah, SMB2 was all a dream. The end credits has Mario sleeping in his bed with a little dream bubble running through all the baddies.



That's bad ass, why was there no +1 Against Blondes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2010)

How the fuck did MH read my post and somehow derive "let's discuss the reasons the movie bombed yet again" from it. I barely referenced reading articles, only to point out the scope from which I'm seeing the misuse of the word hipster.

Though I pretty much agree that Michael Cera is a crucial problem. I saw an article that calls it Michael Cera Fatigue Syndrome.



Koi said:


> Scott Pilgrim is definitely NOT a hipster.  I mean, shit, I think the comic is too high-brow for hipsters anyway.
> 
> Speaking of, I work with a hipster and I can't decide what to hate him more about-- the fact that he's just an asshole, or that he gets REALLY defensive when you call him a hipster and claims he isn't.



It's a point of contention for me, because indie and hipster are becoming synonymous in these lazy reviews. It's indie; the bands in the comic are brought to life by Beck, Broken Social Scene, Metric, and Cornelius, But I listen to a lot of these bands, too, and _I've_ never wore neon sunglasses. 

Unfortunately, I didn't catch many of the video game references (not enough Sega), but some of the music cues (most noticeably the Frank Black one) I referenced before were pretty cool.


----------



## Shade (Aug 17, 2010)

The Seinfield ref was pretty cool too actually.


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> *And I'm not even condemning the movie*. What you responded to was just me explaining why I believed it flopped. It's a shame, especially as its apparently a good movie. I was simply blaming the film for poor marketing and an even worse release date.



Yes you are. First you say, "Oh it's not my type of movie" and then "It's based on a video game or comic book". Seriously, you don't even know what the hell the movie is based on so how about you check it out before you make these ridiculous assumptions.



> Once again, I'd be more sympathetic if half of you didnt try to do this to the Expendables. Opinions are opinions but when you start bathing in ignorance, then I feel the need to step in.



It's not opinions. It's facts. It's because it's the same thing we've seen before. "The Expendables" barely incorporates anything new other then the 80's action films Stallone keeps in a neat library in his house and watches when he goes to sleep at night.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

> How the fuck did MH read my post and somehow derive "let's discuss the reasons the movie bombed yet again" from it. I barely referenced reading articles, only to point out the scope from which I'm seeing the misuse of the word hipster.



You wonder why it bombed and for some reason, presume that people think it bombed because it's Hipster(which I dont see how even if it was that, that would make a difference...I dont even know what that means in relation to film).

Also, talking about me as if I'm not here isn't going to make me go away. That does annoy me. 



> Yes you are. First you say, "Oh it's not my type of movie" and then "It's based on a video game or comic book". Seriously, you don't even know what the hell the movie is based on so how about you check it out before you make these ridiculous assumptions


.

Er, what? Post whatever I said that you're refering too. I know its based on a comic, so at best, I made a typo, or at worst, you're taking me out of context(again). I was probably refering to the movies style or tone(it looks like it's trying to be a live action video game and a live action comic).



> It's not opinions. It's facts. It's because it's the same thing we've seen before. "The Expendables" barely incorporates anything new other then the 80's action films Stallone keeps in a neat library in his house and watches when he goes to sleep at night.



Oi, you're an idiot and I'm done with arguing with you over this. I explained(with facts) why you're wrong and you dont bother responding. Then you pull this out as if we didnt cover this or somehow, you proved me wrong(when you didnt even respond).


----------



## Harihara (Aug 17, 2010)

This back and forth is extremely annoying

Anyway saw the movie and I loved it, can't wait to get my hands on the books this weekened


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Spill review. 

I just wish their box office did better. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rIugMEpCDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

delirium said:


> This thread is now about every reference you caught.
> 
> GO!



I have to say.. it was the _video game_ reference in the movie that made me enjoyed it a lot more than I should.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

THE TRAILER

They need to put a DBZ reference on that list with Todd.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Was there a DBZ reference in the movie? I can't remember or seem to have caught it.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Was there a DBZ reference in the movie? I can't remember or seem to have caught it.


Probably the Vegan Ex's "Super Saiyan" like appearance when he was powered up.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Was there a DBZ reference in the movie? I can't remember or seem to have caught it.



It was more like Akira/DBZ

Floating hair + psychic powers


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh that... I didn't think of Dragon Ball to be honest... just regular animu reference. Oh well.. good to know.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMb8rYUiXRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 17, 2010)

The World said:


> Spill review.
> 
> I just wish their box office did better.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rIugMEpCDc[/YOUTUBE]



I love the Spill, great reviews. "This is the Michael Ceriest he's been" 

Ok, the movie theater is 30 feet from my job, I'll go see it this week


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You wonder why it bombed and for some reason, presume that people think it bombed because it's Hipster(which I dont see how even if it was that, that would make a difference...I dont even know what that means in relation to film).
> 
> Also, talking about me as if I'm not here isn't going to make me go away. That does annoy me.



My post was entirely about the misuse of the word hipster in the reviews and the articles. As in "I've been reading all these articles and reviews, and they all seem unaware of what a hipster is."  As in, exactly what I posted. You were the only one who interpreted it as an excuse for the movie bombing. You extracted one part of my post simply so you could reignite this argument.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

Saw it, pretty good. Kind of had the same problems with Scott and Ramona as I did with the comic. The fight scenes were pretty fun, though I wish I didn't already see 90% of the Lucas Lee fight.

Loved Stephen Stills, that dude should never shave his beard. Kim was also pretty good, even if she got the biggest shaft out of all the characters. I actually wound up kind of liking Knives and Young Neil too, who in the comic I found annoying and bland respectively.

But yeah, Edgar Wright's directing made the movie. Oh yeah, no dice on my little brother seeing this, looks like I'll be taking him to Inception...Which really, is kind of the better option.

EDIT: Actually, I didn't mind Scott's douchebagginess as much as comic, I thought Michael Cera did a pretty good job surprisingly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

Jove said:


> My post was entirely about the misuse of the word hipster in the reviews and the articles. As in "I've been reading all these articles and reviews, and they all seem unaware of what a hipster is."  As in, exactly what I posted. You were the only one who interpreted it as an excuse for the movie bombing. You extracted one part of my post simply so you could reignite this argument.



For one, it was never an argument(speculating it bombed and explaining why it did bomb are two different things).

I simply explained the reasons for your inquiries(why it failed; unless you're talking about critical reception, which would make no sense as it's been positively recieved).


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2010)

^

For the last time MH

Scott Pilgrim vs "The Expendables" talk goes in the scott Pilgrim vs The Expendables thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

Im not talking about the Expendables.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Im not talking about the Expendables.


No you're just in here trolling a thread for a movie you didn't see.


----------



## Noah (Aug 17, 2010)

Well....really, since he didn't see it, he's probably most qualified to give an objective explanation for why it failed. And for the most part, he's done that. His judgements are based on Cera's previous work and the trailer, which is what a non-fan who hasn't seen it yet would base their opinions on.

Granted, I don't agree with his take on the trailer. I had never heard of SP until that first trailer came out and I got the exact opposite vibe from it. "Boooooo, gay Michael Cera romance bullshi---HOLYFUCKTHISLOOKSAWESOMEVIDEOGAMINGFIGHTINGTIME!" He apparently, only focused on the first third of the trailer.

Regardless, he's not really wrong in his opinion. What's wrong is that we have made it clear that we don't care about the outside opinion anymore, and he keeps bringing it up in a pretentious way that just irks all of us into responding. We've accepted that it's failed, but we're hoping that it'll recover. But really, for a one-shot story like this, box office numbers really mean nothing. We got our faithful/awesome adaptation and now we'd like to fanwank all over it.

So can we please go back to reference noting, fanwanking and overall joyful giddiness now?

Bender: Stop arguing with him. Most of your examples are baseless or just ridiculous. The only real point I've seen from you is that Edgar Wright brought something new to the table with this movie.

MH: Until you see the movie, please stop posting in the thread. You've made your point to most of us. When you've seen it and don't like it, then you can come back and inflate our postcount for us  


P.S.:  I honestly don't see it at all. But maybe that's cuz I have a sack.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No you're just in here trolling a thread for a movie you didn't see.



this, who does that?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

> No you're just in here trolling a thread for a movie you didn't see.



No, my dear, you're trolling me.



> Granted, I don't agree with his take on the trailer. I had never heard of SP until that first trailer came out and I got the exact opposite vibe from it. "Boooooo, gay Michael Cera romance bullshi---HOLYFUCKTHISLOOKSAWESOMEVIDEOGAMINGFIGHTINGTIME!" He apparently, only focused on the first third of the trailer.



I suppose that comes down to the love it/hate it aspect of the trailer. 



> MH: Until you see the movie, please stop posting in the thread. You've made your point to most of us. When you've seen it and don't like it, then you can come back and inflate our postcount for us



I'll try...


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2010)

Noah said:


> P.S.:  I honestly don't see it at all. But maybe that's cuz I have a sack.



LOL they want a totally different film asking for a different character in Scott.

At least the woman writing it got it 'cause I've seen a couple of reviews out there that bashed the movie because "Ramona didn't have to fight for Scott's love." >_>


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2010)

I quite enjoyed this movie, I loved the music esp.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha Kim is awesome. I loved that lil redhead. pek

_Kim Pine_: Scott, if your life had a face, I would punch it.
_Scott Pilgrim_: Hahahaha... wait, what? 

I also loved her "We are the Sex Bob-ombs and we're here to sell out and make money and stuff!"


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

The World said:


> Haha Kim is awesome. I loved that lil redhead. pek



Yep, her and Stephen Stills.pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2010)

The World said:


> Haha Kim is awesome. I loved that lil redhead. pek
> 
> _Kim Pine_: Scott, if your life had a face, I would punch it.
> _Scott Pilgrim_: Hahahaha... wait, what?
> ...



"We are Sex Bob-om and we're here to watch Scott Pilgrim kick your teeth in." was my favorite.


----------



## Noah (Aug 17, 2010)

My top 5 characters for ultimately epic galactic win:

1-5. Wallace Wells

Honorary mention
2. Stephen Stills
3. Todd Ingrim
4. Lucas Lee
5. Matthew Patel/Roxy


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone wanna hush hush get in touch with me about some download links to read the comics? I've always wanted to be that guy that reads something before seeing it, so I can have possible legitimate complaints. I have cbr.


Edit: Nvmnd, downloading now


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah hook a brotha up.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2010)

Envy looked like Misa Misa from Death Note on stage in her LBD to me.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish we saw more of Envy, she was hot.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 17, 2010)

TW, could you defeat Scott Pilgrim? That's the question on my mind.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Of course, I could time stop and phase through his puny body and crush his heart. 

Then again he has that shitty +1 life and can rewind time. 

Guess I have to bust out the steamrolla. 

And if I could be an evil ex to Ramona(the Mary Elizabeth Winstead kind) I would in a heartbeat as long as it meant I could fuck her. 

I would be like Todd and kick it with Envy. pek

Brie Larson ooooh yeah.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 17, 2010)

^ Hot damn. I can't choose. D:


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't believe that I forgot that Mary Elizabeth Winstead was in "Live free or die hard". 

I knew I seen her somewhere. 

Man has she grown up.






Ask me she should keep her hair pink. 

I wish I met girl that had pink hair, and sexy as her when she was in her Ramona role pek pek

They should make a spin-off film with Wallace wells

This was my favorite exchange in the film:

Scott: I dislike you.
Todd: Tell it to the cleaning lady on Monday.
Scott: What?
Todd: Because you'll be dust on Monday.
Scott: Huh?
Todd: Because I'll be pulverizing you into dust.
Scott: What?
Todd: And the cleaning lady... She cleans up... dust. She dusts.
Scott: ...I'm sorry... What?
Todd: ...It's Friday now... and she has weekends off, so... Monday. (to Envy) Right?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 18, 2010)

I knew she looked familiar...I couldnt remember what movie I saw her in before until now.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 18, 2010)

Still hyped after second viewing.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 18, 2010)

Bender said:


> I can't believe that I forgot that Mary Elizabeth Winstead was in "Live free or die hard".
> 
> I knew I seen her somewhere.
> 
> Man has she grown up.



Oh wow, I never realized it was her!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2010)

They look a lot better without them silly hair styles.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

There are spoilers in this video so if you haven't seen the movie don't watch this, but yeah this is awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m_eOYgwArI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Of course, I could time stop and phase through his puny body and crush his heart.
> 
> Then again he has that shitty +1 life and can rewind time.
> 
> ...




I had a thread of Blake Lively vs Brie Larrson in Konoha Bath House, my two favorite young female actors.

Why is Brie being mentioned in this thread? Is she in this movie? and.... Black Lively is getting a big role her self.

I should be a hollywood agent.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 18, 2010)

Bender said:


> I can't believe that I forgot that Mary Elizabeth Winstead was in "Live free or die hard".
> 
> I knew I seen her somewhere.
> 
> Man has she grown up.



I gotta be honest w/ you guys: I thought that was Ellen Page when I first saw her. (Damn you Jason Reitman for directing Juno.)


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Ellen Page is a midget how did you confuse her with Mary Winstead?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 18, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> I had a thread of Blake Lively vs Brie Larrson in Konoha Bath House, my two favorite young female actors.
> 
> *Why is Brie being mentioned in this thread? Is she in this movie?* and.... Black Lively is getting a big role her self.
> 
> I should be a hollywood agent.



She plays Envy Adams - check video below



The World said:


> There are spoilers in this video so if you haven't seen the movie don't watch this, but yeah this is awesome.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m_eOYgwArI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 18, 2010)

illmatic said:


> She plays Envy Adams - check video below



I love brie


----------



## Botzu (Aug 18, 2010)

This movie was great 	  Gunna definitely pick it up when it comes out on DVD too. Hope more movies take chances like this~


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Ellen Page is a midget how did you confuse her with Mary Winstead?



there is nothing wrong with midgets 


anyway this movie was pretty good probably gonna go look at it on DVD as well


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 18, 2010)

How is the dialogue in the film, compared to how it is in the comics? Just started reading them, and I'm pleasantly surprised by how it's written. Just feels real natural.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> How is the dialogue in the film, compared to how it is in the comics? Just started reading them, and I'm pleasantly surprised by how it's written. Just feels real natural.



Quite a bit of it is ripped straight from the comic.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 18, 2010)

I love how the gal who plays the chick ninja is the gal who voices Katara from Avatar


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 19, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Are you talking about Scott's ending or the "true end" when you beat it with all four characters?





Kira-chan said:


> In the "true end" of the game;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm sorry, this was my mistake.  It's actually Ramona's ending where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she and Scott end up together.


  There's no extra ending for beating it with all four characters, that only unlocks Nega-Scott.


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 19, 2010)

I just read that this comes out IN FUCKING JANUARI HERE.
What the hell?
Well, I'll just download this when the dvd comes out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2010)

Saw it today, thought it was great, it's probably my favorite movie i've seen this year.

"You punched the highlights out of her hair!" lol the entire Todd segment was great


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2010)

How did the movie do in the Box Office? Did it make a lot? I thought it was fucking amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2010)

Darc said:


> How did the movie do in the Box Office? Did it make a lot? I thought it was fucking amazing.



Think bombed pretty bad actually. Seeing it tomorrow!


----------



## Noah (Aug 20, 2010)

Bombed pretty bad is an understatement. This movie ended up being the turd in the financial punchbowl. But what an AWESOME turd it was.

And Todd was awesome. I just wish Superman Returns didn't suck so bad. I really want to support Brandon Routh now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> "You punched the highlights out of her hair!" lol the entire Todd segment was great





Noah said:


> And Todd was awesome. I just wish Superman Returns didn't suck so bad. I really want to support Brandon Routh now.



Him walking through the door.


----------



## Shade (Aug 20, 2010)

This is unfortunately pretty high on the fantastic-movies-that-flopped list. I'm thinking (hoping?) that it'll be a cult hit and make all its money back in DVD sales.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2010)

Just played the game on PS3 with my friend, it was pretty bad ass and there's a lot of little nods to the movie in there (many to the comic too I am sure, never read it)


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just played the game on PS3 with my friend, it was pretty bad ass and there's a lot of little nods to the movie in there (many to the comic too I am sure, never read it)



Is it available for dl on the 360 yet?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Is it available for dl on the 360 yet?



Comes out Tuesday I think.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Is it available for dl on the 360 yet?


No idea, I thought it was out for everyone.


----------



## Noah (Aug 20, 2010)

Ps3 version came out on the 10th. Xbox on the 24th. Sometime after that, they're supposedly releasing some DLC that enables online co-op mode.

I'm still trying to find Mr. Chau. That jerk is almost as elusive in the game as he was in the movie. That movie could have only benefitted from Mr. Chau chopping buses in half.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2010)

Noah said:


> Ps3 version came out on the 10th. Xbox on the 24th. Sometime after that, they're supposedly releasing some DLC that enables online co-op mode.
> 
> I'm still trying to find Mr. Chau. That jerk is almost as elusive in the game as he was in the movie. That movie could have only benefitted from Mr. Chau chopping buses in half.


Found Chau twice the first day playing.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Aug 21, 2010)

this movie was awesome. and Envy Adams made a better Misa than the japanese deathnote movies did. all that bs about it would be unnatural. she made a better Misa and she wasn't even supposed to be Misa.

and Ramona is hot.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2010)

Saw the movie again today. It was fan-fucking tastic. Took my dad to see it too. Said his fav characters was Knives "kung-pow chicken"  



orochimarusama21 said:


> this movie was awesome. *and Envy Adams made a better Misa than the japanese deathnote movies did*. all that bs about it would be unnatural. she made a better Misa and she wasn't even supposed to be Misa.
> 
> and Ramona is hot.



Shit

I was just going to mention that :c


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 21, 2010)

Caelus said:


> How is the dialogue in the film, compared to how it is in the comics? Just started reading them, and I'm pleasantly surprised by how it's written. Just feels real natural.



Pretty much taken straight from the comic


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 22, 2010)

Just got back

I dont mind that it wasnt an exact adaptation of the novels but I do have 2 slight problems
1. No mention of CASUAL SEX!!!!
and
2. Gideon's dialogue wasnt evil enough


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

The comic from the synopsis I read, seems like it went much deeper. like half of the things that didn't make sense to me in the video game come from the comic. Like the lesbian kissing and stuff.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah the comic has tons of backstory

The fact they mention things in the movie from the comic that wasnt in the movie is like a nice inside joke


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Yeah the comic has tons of backstory


Yeah there's this huge flashback and characters, like that Emily girl I think was her name. 

Scott's sister is a hottie (Anna Kendrick) we needed more of her. 

And I didn't realize Julie was dating that other dude, none of that is in the movie seemingly.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 22, 2010)

edited my post lol


----------



## Beef Stu (Aug 22, 2010)

One of the best movies this summer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

New sig guys


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you think they'll extend the length of the movie when it comes out on DVD?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 22, 2010)

Probably already in the thread somewhere

but damn this poster is awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

That is a bad ass one.


----------



## Noah (Aug 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The comic from the synopsis I read, seems like it went much deeper. like half of the things that didn't make sense to me in the video game come from the comic. Like the lesbian kissing and stuff.



The only real bearings the movie had on the game was that it prompted a game to be made. Other than being a marketing connection, the only real thing that seems to be used from the movie is Gideon's pixelated sword.

On a related note, I wish Wallace was a playable character. Wallace wins everything.

On a related-related note: The movie's at about $20.5mil cumulative, only 5 from this weekend.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2010)

Vampires Suck is only about 3 mill from catching up with Scott pilgrim, bummer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Vampires Suck is only about 3 mill from catching up with Scott pilgrim, bummer.


That shows the lack of taste in the American Audience. Anyone who thought that piece of shit looked the least bit funny should be wiped out of the gene pool.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That shows the lack of taste in the American Audience. Anyone who thought that piece of shit looked the least bit funny should be wiped out of the gene pool.



I saw it.

Those people need to stop making movies. They haven't been funny since Scary Movie 3. Their humor is so...childish.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Those people need to stop making movies. They haven't been funny since Scary Movie 3. Their humor is so...childish.


Th Scary movie team was different huh? 

They only have these to their credit; 



Spy Hard, Scary Movie, Date Movie, Epic Movie, Meet the Spartans, Disaster Movie, Vampires Suck

But in the case of Scary movie they had the Waynes helping.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 23, 2010)

Well..I kept expecting to see this kind of ending (from some dude on IMDB):



> *In an alternate reality version of book 6, it's revealed that Pilgrim is in a hospital for the criminally insane after he viciously murdered seven people to prove his love to the woman he had been obsessing over, Miss Ramona Flowers. He spends his days locked in isolation, constantly humming the Super Mario Brothers theme over and over and over.....
> 
> It was discovered after his arrest that Mister Pilgrim, case #234352, had been kicked out of his parents house several months prior (after being accused of sexually molesting an underage girl named Knives Chau) and was living in an apartment belonging to a Mr. Wallace Wells, a man that Pilgrim had met at a gay bar where Mr. Pilgrim had been turning tricks to make money. It appears that Wells took Pilgrim home with the intent of having sex and that Pilgrim killed him once he had learned that Wells was independently wealthy due to a trust fund left to him by his deceased parents. At the time of his arrest it was also discovered that Mr. Pilgrim had not disposed of Mr. Wells' corpse and had, in fact, wrapped it in plastic and was sleeping next to it where he has admitted to having conversations with the corpse. *


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Mother of god.. what the fuck.


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2010)

What the hell?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Vampires Suck is only about 3 mill from catching up with Scott pilgrim, bummer.



Wait wat.  So much bullshit. Fucking Twilight.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:
			
		

> Vampires Suck is only about 3 mill from catching up with Scott pilgrim, bummer.



WHAT. THE. FUCK.

Seriously, those idiots need to stop directing 

I remember seeing Meet the Spartans 

After I left the theater I felt like vomiting. 

The humor is so..... unfunny 

It's fail. 

Plain and simple


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Th Scary movie team was different huh?
> 
> They only have these to their credit;
> 
> ...



Durp herp, that's what I meant.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..I kept expecting to see this kind of ending (from some dude on IMDB):



Fuuuuuuuuuuck that is hilarious


----------



## LayZ (Aug 23, 2010)

Saw it for the third time.  Hey, someone's got to support this movie. 



Ciupy said:


> Well..I kept expecting to see this kind of ending (from some dude on IMDB):


That would be such an appropriate ending.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope Mary gets more roles because of this.

The Vampires Sucks news is discouraging though.  I don't know anyone that saw that movie.  How did it do so well?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 23, 2010)

Best part of the movie


----------



## materpillar (Aug 23, 2010)

I just saw this today.  It was great!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I hope Mary gets more roles because of this.
> 
> The Vampires Sucks news is discouraging though.  I don't know anyone that saw that movie.  How did it do so well?


I Know some people who did go see it and I can't understand what is wrong with them.


----------



## runsakurarun (Aug 24, 2010)

the girl playing Knives was really good and really charming. Micheal Cera on the other hand  this guy has no range, he's the same guy in every movie. 

Most of the jokes fell flat too, I can see the audience getting bored in the second half of the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> the girl playing Knives was really good and really charming. Micheal Cera on the other hand  this guy has no range, he's the same guy in every movie.
> 
> Most of the jokes fell flat too, I can see the audience getting bored in the second half of the movie.



Michael Cera was playing this character. Also the audience I had seemed impressed through out and there were a couple of really good jokes at the end.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That shows the lack of taste in the American Audience. Anyone who thought that piece of shit looked the least bit funny should be wiped out of the gene pool.


I can,t believe people saw that movie.
I couldn,t even sit through the trailer let alone 90 minutes of that garbage.


Heihachi said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Those people need to stop making movies. They haven't been funny since Scary Movie 3. Their humor is so...childish.


Agreed.
There jokes are pretty stupid.
Its like they just go to youtube and take some jokes from there and put it into there script.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

someone please find out for me when it's being released in portugal


----------



## Noah (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't see Portugal on the list


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## LayZ (Aug 24, 2010)

^ That was nice.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 24, 2010)

Hahaha, that trailer mashup was fucking amazing. On a sadder note, I'm just waiting for the game to be released for download on 360.


Just... waiting here


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2010)

That Matrix edit is bad ass


----------



## Noah (Aug 24, 2010)

Revolutions would been 1000x better (read: acceptable) if it had that K.O.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 24, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Vampires Suck is only about 3 mill from catching up with Scott pilgrim, bummer.



I heard Scott Pilgrim wasnt doing so well due to The Expendables coming out close to its release date. Sad though because it actually is a good movie  

Though the movie itself could of used some flashbacks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2010)

Prepare to feel the wrath of the league of evil exes.

Nice Matrix/Scott Pilgrim trailer.  I'm in lesbian with it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Felt (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally seen the movie.  It was great.  A lot different than the book and wayyy too fast paced.  But that was to be expected and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought you'd already seen it


----------



## Felt (Aug 25, 2010)

It only came out in Europe today and I refrained from downloading it because I'm a good girl


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2010)

Most of the downloads were shitty cams anyway, but sorry, I forgot, you're in England. I always think you're Canadian.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 25, 2010)

I posted this in the Avatar thread. 
According to Edgar wright, this is better than the Matrix mashup.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpzkDnu-nTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2010)

Edit: God damn it he beat me to it


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

It was definitely smirkworthy.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Watched the movie yesterday and I totally fell in lesbians with it  I read all the books before watching it and enjoyed the movie completly evethough they cramped a lot in so little time (although I do regret they put enough Kim on it  ). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The part that I found really REALLY ackward on the first viewing was Mathew Patel's bollywood style dance number. I was like " Shit, I can't believe they actually put the hipster chicks there".





I also loved the soundrack, and as a starting musician, I will learn how to play most of the songs  I specially enjoyed the full version of Ramona's song. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k4VwgqpYXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 26, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I posted this in the Avatar thread.
> According to Edgar wright, this is better than the Matrix mashup.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpzkDnu-nTo[/YOUTUBE]


Awesome.  I loved Kim/Toph, Wallace/Sokka and Roxy/Azula.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2010)

heh these Mash Ups

Your Mind is the Scene of the Battle.


----------



## Noah (Aug 26, 2010)

Matrix and Avatar ones are great. Inception....not so much. That person's really shoe-horning the dialogue in there.

Hearing Katara's voice coming from Azula's mouth is.....freaky. Toph makes a great Kim though. I'd almost rather have a cartoon blind girl in the movie than that....thing that played Kim.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought the Matrix mash-up was better than the Avatar one.  

It fits the dialogue better.


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know when this is getting released on dvd?
I really want to see this and I'm not waiting until fucking January to do so.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2010)

There's not even a good bootleg


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

None of the bootlegs are good, I checked, even the private sites. If you can see it in theaters, go. If not, don't ruin the bad experience with a bootleg that's half russian, half static hiss.


----------



## Para (Aug 28, 2010)

*copypastes what I posted in the Blender*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The film made me like Julie. That's how good it was.

Top 5 things I liked about SP movie:
* Wallace. Just Wallace.
* Kim's quips. I think every one of her lines made me laugh.
* Julie's swearing and general bitchiness. Made it funnier than the comic.
* "I am so sad. So very, very sad." and most of the band-related humour.
* Sex Bob-omb vs the twins.

Gah I want to mention Stacey Pilgrim was performed brilliantly...

5 Things I didn't like:
* Ramona being replaced by Knives for the end fight. I still don't get it.
* Roxy inheriting Envy's knee-weakness thing... lolwut
* Not enough focus on the supporting characters, but that was expected.
* Ex's more evil than in the comic (Lucas Lee, Roxy) but also expected.
* That it didn't go on for longer ._.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah the roxy thing

However they didnt make Gideon evil enough imo. In the comic he was a fucking bastard


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Yeah the roxy thing
> 
> However they didnt make Gideon evil enough imo. In the comic he was a fucking bastard





> Gideon is played by Jason Schwartzman in the film Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. One of the ten secrets Bryan Lee O'Malley revealed to Schwartzman about the character was that "Gideon is very passive aggressive, and so he?s not overtly evil. He smiles a lot, just kind of ?kill ?em with kindness,? but you can feel that it?s not sincere almost instantly." Schwartzman also stated that he really liked learning about this aspect of the character.



I'm oh so very interested to learn the 10 secrets of each character.


----------



## Para (Aug 28, 2010)

Did anyone else just LOVE this part? xD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2010)

Kim Pine said:


> Did anyone else just LOVE this part? xD



at that moment, i knew i was about to watch something amazing.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 28, 2010)

Kim Pine said:


> Did anyone else just LOVE this part? xD



Best start to a movie ever. XD

Just got back from the cinema absolutely loved it, best film i've seen this year.

To be honest i didn't really dig the changes especially with the finale(no power of love for Ramona  ) but Edgar Wright did do a fantastic job adapting it into a 2 hour movie, cuts and changes were to be expected and they didn't take any enjoyment away.

I loved how the movie even used idea's from the free comic book day issues.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 28, 2010)

The movie isn't released here untill 1th October. Dear tapdancing god I swear I'm going to kill myself.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 28, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Best start to a movie ever. XD
> 
> Just got back from the cinema absolutely loved it, best film i've seen this year.
> 
> ...



in thier defense he didnt even write the 6th book until they where near post production


----------



## Noah (Aug 28, 2010)

It wasn't just that he didn't finish the book until a month before the release. I read an interview with Wright (or O'Malley. I can't remember which or where it was) that said since Wright's been working on the movie for so long, he basically helped in writing Volumes 4-6. I guess a lot of stuff seen in earlier drafts of the movie were incorporated into the books, but were then taken out of the movie in some cases.

Personally, I think both ended great on their own. Actually, I kinda like the movie climax a little more than the book. Knives team-up was a little out of place, but I liked it anyway.


----------



## Para (Aug 28, 2010)

Favourite lines, anyone?:

"I have to pee on her."
"That poster needs more exclamation marks."
"Your BF's about to get F'd in the B!"
"Kick her in the balls!"
"Coffee for *BLEEP* Pilgrim!"
"He punched the highlights out of her hair!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2010)

Making a new Scott Pilgrim sig


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

Everything Wallace said was a favorite for me. And CTK, make me proud. Trans them well


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Everything Wallace said was a favorite for me. And CTK, make me proud. Trans them well


I like your clash at demonhead one, Trying to decide what to do for this one. I might put quotes with them


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks, I made them separately, then realized I had space to put them together. Clash at Demonhead is too good of a name, I had to add it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol, you know its named from a video game right? I never played the game but I read about it.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 28, 2010)

Kim Pine said:


> "I have to pee on her.


I nearly died at that part



> "That poster needs more exclamation marks."
> "Your BF's about to get F'd in the B!"
> "Kick her in the balls!"


All great lines


My favorite line wasnt in the movie though.



I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE CASUAL SEX!!!!!!


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol, you know its named from a video game right? I never played the game but I read about it.



Yeah, in the SP video game, on the Halloween party stage, there's a guy dressed up like the main character of Clash at Demonhead. Every band is named after a game, even Crash and the Boys and Shatterband (Shatterhand)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, in the SP video game, on the Halloween party stage, there's a guy dressed up like the main character of Clash at Demonhead. Every band is named after a game, even Crash and the Boys and Shatterband (Shatterhand)


Yeah I remember hearing that. And the item in one of the stores "Lost at Sea" is named after another book by the writer.


----------



## Noah (Aug 29, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> I nearly died at that part
> 
> 
> All great lines
> ...



"Do you want to have sex?! I think we should have sex! CASUAL SEX!!!!"

PROTIP: Try that line on people you're having casual sex with. It totally works. 


Where did all those sweet little sketches in CTK's sig come from? I would like to view them for more than .5 seconds each.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

Kim Pine said:
			
		

> I have to pee on her.



that part was great


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2010)

Noah said:


> "Do you want to have sex?! I think we should have sex! CASUAL SEX!!!!"
> 
> PROTIP: Try that line on people you're having casual sex with. It totally works.
> 
> ...



They're set to one second each. And they actually came from Caelus


----------



## Para (Aug 29, 2010)

I've seen the film a few times now and I love the Gideon cutscene-style speech more and more each time.

It's like playing a game; no matter how well you know the level and how fast you want to rush through it you always hit the bloody cutscenes.



Dynamite Right said:


> My favorite line wasnt in the movie though.
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE CASUAL SEX!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Which cut scene?


----------



## LayZ (Aug 30, 2010)

Just named my fantasy football team the *Sex Bob-ombs!*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

"We are the Sex Bob-oms and we're here to PLAY SOME FOOTBALL!!!!"


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2010)

T'was truly an epic of epic epicness.


----------



## Para (Aug 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Which cut scene?



*sigh*

The repetition of Gideon's whole "Now why on earth would you wanna do *jump* that?" was symbolic of a video-game cutscene, or at least that's what I got from it.

Notice Scott's second run; he speeds through it but it stopped in his tracks by the same speech he's already heard. Just like playing through a game you know off by heart but having to sit through the same damn cutscenes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Kim Pine said:


> *sigh*
> 
> The repetition of Gideon's whole "Now why on earth would you wanna do *jump* that?" was symbolic of a video-game cutscene, or at least that's what I got from it.
> 
> Notice Scott's second run; he speeds through it but it stopped in his tracks by the same speech he's already heard. Just like playing through a game you know off by heart but having to sit through the same damn cutscenes.



I really need to see it again, only saw it the one time.


----------



## Para (Aug 30, 2010)

My face when I realised that the lovey-dovey music from the first trailer was actually the "Ramona" song that Scott writes:


----------



## firefist (Aug 30, 2010)

So the movie comes out on 6th January 2011 in Germany.

........


Is a DVD release already known?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

most likely there is gonna be one


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

IDK about you guys.. but the comic "_art style_" really turns me off for being a "_mature comic_." I just can't take it seriously.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK about you guys.. but the comic "_art style_" really turns me off for being a "_mature comic_." I just can't take it seriously.



the art may not be Da Vinci style, but i still like it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw this two Fridays ago on an otherwise forgettable date. Best movie of the year? Definitely. Best movie of the decade? Maybe.

Better than Inception. 

Great humor from start to finish with shitloads of references I actually get. Second favorite movie ever, get.


----------



## Felt (Aug 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK about you guys.. but the comic "_art style_" really turns me off for being a "_mature comic_." I just can't take it seriously.



I get what you're saying, but try reading it without nit picking at things like the art work.

I find the art of this much _easier_ that other comics.  I find the "realistic" comics harder to find enjoyable.  But I look past that and can still like them.  This is a comedy, it wouldn't work so well if it was super realistic (in my opinion).


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> I get what you're saying, but try reading it without nit picking at things like the art work.
> 
> I find the art of this much _easier_ that other comics.  I find the "realistic" comics harder to find enjoyable.  But I look past that and can still like them.  This is a comedy, it wouldn't work so well if it was super realistic (in my opinion).



IDK man. It reminds me too much of Power Puff Girls... and the direction the art is going towards kinda turns me off. Just isn't my cup of tea... they all look underage and stuff doing adult _stuff_.... know what I mean? Like I said, the art isn't bad (actually it really is but that's not the point here), it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 30, 2010)

My brother asked to read the comics, so I sent them his way. I thought maybe a 15 year old wouldn't enjoy it as much (I like to think the comic is perfect for me, being a 23 yr old male), but he is really loving it.


----------



## firefist (Aug 30, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> most likely there is gonna be one



no waiii~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it's best to go into this movie fresh, not knowing anything about the comic the way I did.

I really didn't know what to expect. At first it was a funny movie with cool music and video game references.

Then, out of fucking nowhere, it's a crazy-ass super-powered videogame battledome of pure badass.

And, at the heart of it all is a love story that you don't really care about. I actually liked that Knives girl more than Ramona Flowers (didn't everybody?), and felt he shoulda hit that. 

Oh well. I guess now he gets to be with that hussy slut.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And, at the heart of it all is a love story that you don't really care about. I actually liked that Knives girl more than Ramona Flowers (didn't everybody?), and felt he shoulda hit that.
> 
> Oh well. I guess now he gets to be with that hussy slut.


As I understand it the movie ended up making Knives more likable and Ramona less so, Knives never even comes off as a serious potential love interest for Scott in the comic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, Knives is a total hottie in the movie. Definitely wins both the sympathy and sex appeal points.

Ramona was cool in a way, but she wasn't that attractive I didn't think.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Knives is a total hottie in the movie. Definitely wins both the sympathy and sex appeal points.
> 
> Ramona was cool in a way, but she wasn't that attractive I didn't think.


I think you just like Asian girls.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you just like Asian girls.



there is nothing wrong with asian girls 


I liked both Ramona and Knives in the movie, i went in before reading the comic but the movie does make Ramona seem less appealing in a way.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2010)

You should check out what Ramona's actress looks like without the crazy hair and makeup


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> there is nothing wrong with asian girls
> 
> 
> I liked both Ramona and Knives in the movie, i went in before reading the comic but the movie does make Ramona seem less appealing in a way.


Knives was about the only girl in the movie I didn't find in the least bit attractive.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Parallax said:


> You should check out what Ramona's actress looks like without the crazy hair and makeup


she looks pretty much the same 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Knives was about the only girl in the movie I didn't find in the least bit attractive.



When she first came on i pretty much decided that i hated her. She grew on me later on.


----------



## Noah (Aug 30, 2010)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead (Ramona) is delicious.

Outside of character, Knives' actress is okay.

Kim Pine though....yeargh. Both in and out of character


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Noah said:


> Mary Elizabeth Winstead (Ramona) is delicious.
> 
> Outside of character, Knives' actress is okay.
> 
> Kim Pine though....yeargh. Both in and out of character


Kim is cute. 

And Really Anna Kendrick is my girl:


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

She was alot fatter in Rocket Science. I guess all that fame and money from being in Twilight and Scott Pilgrim motivated her to lose weight......cause damn she is fine in that pic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

The World said:


> She was alot fatter in Rocket Science. I guess all that fame and money from being in Twilight and Scott Pilgrim motivated her to lose weight......cause damn she is fine in that pic.


Her boobs were giant in Twilight one, never seen Rockey Science.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 30, 2010)

I would so awkwardly stammer at her while avoiding eye contact. I'd be all up in that personal space


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Her boobs were giant in Twilight one, never seen Rockey Science.




Her tits still look big and squeezably. 

Like a soft pillow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I would so awkwardly stammer at her while avoiding eye contact. I'd be all up in that personal space


 Sounds like a plan. 



The World said:


> Her tits still look big and squeezably.



She's not fat in here:


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

Damn those titays are almost as big as her head. If I ever saw her I'd just go up to her and ask "May I lay my head upon your ample bosom?" 

Oh hey it's that asian kid from Disturbia.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 30, 2010)

CTK, by real people standards, no.

By Hollywood standards? "Is that bitch Free Willy's stunt-double?"

I'd man the harpoon, alright...right into her poon. Eh? Eh? Do I get a ban for most obnoxious pun?


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

No you get a brofist.


----------



## Noah (Aug 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kim is cute.
> 
> And Really Anna Kendrick is my girl:



Comic Kim is cute (or she's supposed to be). Movie Kim is terrifyingly unattractive. Allison Pill (the actress) would be alright if he face wasn't too short for her head and her head to wide for her face. She looks like a child, really. It's too bad, cuz Kim's a great character and I wanted to like her for something other than being Kim.

But Anna. Yum.

Yummy yummy yum yum yum.

I forced myself to watch Eclipse last week and realized she was in it. Who the hell decided that troglodyte Kristen Stewart needed to be the main character when you've got this girl?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Noah said:


> Comic Kim is cute (or she's supposed to be). Movie Kim is terrifyingly unattractive. Allison Pill (the actress) would be alright if he face wasn't too short for her head and her head to wide for her face. She looks like a child, really. It's too bad, cuz Kim's a great character and I wanted to like her for something other than being Kim.
> 
> But Anna. Yum.
> 
> ...



Kristen Stewart isn't ugly, she's just hauntingly white. 

And I thought Kim was kind of cute in te movie, she was just small and freckly.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kristen Stewart isn't ugly, she's just hauntingly white.
> 
> And I thought Kim was kind of cute in te movie, she was just small and freckly.



Kristin Stewart is pretty but she got nuffin' on Anna. 

She also kind of looks like a crack whore......or someone who has AIDS or cancer. She is ridiculously pale.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

The World said:


> Kristin Stewart is pretty but she got nuffin' on Anna.
> 
> She also kind of looks like a crack whore......or someone who has AIDS or cancer. She is ridiculously pale.



She looks much batter when they don't do whatever they did to her color in Twilight:


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

The girl version of Micheal Cera.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 30, 2010)

Doesn't act and makes awkward faces? Yeah, but Cera > Her.

If there's ever an evil ex whose power is lip biting, she's a shoe in.


----------



## Noah (Aug 30, 2010)

Until that post, every picture I've seen of Stewart out of Twilight character has her looking like a heroin whore. She actually looks decent there.

Quick search on google for Kim Pine:

*Spoiler*: __ 













But then I found this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





RammyxStacey


----------



## Shade (Aug 30, 2010)

Kim actress looked best in these set photos:

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Ms. Pill just has a lot of not very photogenic pictures out there from the set. I've seen too many that made me go


----------



## delirium (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ramona was cool in a way, but she wasn't that attractive I didn't think.



I didn't think she was that attractive in the face. But DAMN was her body banging in the scene where she takes Scott home and they get under the covers.



The Boss said:


> IDK about you guys.. but the comic "_art style_" really turns me off for being a "_mature comic_." I just can't take it seriously.



I actually like the art style very much. In fact the whole presentation is very refreshing (visual + dialogue). Often times when reading super hero comics they give you these two page spreads that while technically proficient, lacks depth. Sure it's really detailed and looks nice, but it's just someone getting punched in the face and doesn't progress the story.

Everything in SP takes a step back but says more about the story and its characters. It's concise but makes a point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone have a better quality image of Gideon with the "X" on his glasses? 



Like that.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 31, 2010)

delirium said:


> I didn't think she was that attractive in the face. But DAMN was her body banging in the scene where she takes Scott home and they get under the covers.


Everyone was feeling her in that scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

Dude, what are you guys talking about, Mary Elizabeth Winestead is HOT.


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2010)

Mew (yes that's what I'm calling her) is very hot and I thought visually she did a very good job of portraying Ramona.  But maybe it was how she was asked to act, or just her general demeanour, but I thought she didn't really come across as Ramona does in the comics.  Ramona is easily my favourite in the comics, but Kim, Wallace, Young Neil and Gideon all outrank her in the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> Mew (yes that's what I'm calling her) is very hot and I thought visually she did a very good job of portraying Ramona.  But maybe it was how she was asked to act, or just her general demeanour, but I thought she didn't really come across as Ramona does in the comics.  Ramona is easily my favourite in the comics, but Kim, Wallace, Young Neil and Gideon all outrank her in the movie.


Gideon is just a bad ass. 

And Kim was really fun, everyone loved Wallace. 

I think she seemed to be at least sort of cold in the movie, and it seemed she was told to be that way.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it was more how her chracter didn't develop like she did in the books she just stayed the same from start to finish. It's a shame really because watching Ramona develop and come out of her shell was one of my favourite parts of the books.


----------



## delirium (Aug 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude, what are you guys talking about, Mary Elizabeth Winestead is HOT.



Except she doesn't look like that in the movie. Charlize Theron is fine as fuck but my dick wouldn't go near her in Monster.

Maybe not to that extreme but it's similarly going on for me in SP with Mary Elizabeth. The whole time I'm thinking she looks like she's wearing a wig that's too small for her. It's awkward looking.


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeh, the wig really was obviously a wig.  Which sucked.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2010)

well it probably would of been more of a hassle to die her hair 3 different colors in the movie .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

She just has no dedication to her craft, obviously.

Or her tits.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

This made me chuckle when I read it.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> This made me chuckle when I read it.


Same. Though I cracked up at the movie version


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2010)

i liked the movie's version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

I laughed at that in the movie. It just has the delivery.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah the movie versions was definitely funnier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, I gotta watch this movie again. 

Who wants to take me?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2010)

if you pay


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll pay for myself.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 31, 2010)

Pay for my plane ticket as well as the actual ticket!
Stupid Norway..freaking October..


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn you need to fly over here to America and see the greatness that is Scott Pilgrim.

I wonder if this movie is still bombing or if it had better sales.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2010)

> The film was widely released in North America on August 13, 2010, opening in 2818 theaters. The film finished fifth on its first weekend of release with a total of $10.5 million, and by its second weekend of release had dropped to the bottom of the top ten. The Wall Street Journal described this as "disappointing" while Ben Fritz of the LA Times noted that the film appeared to be a "major financial disappointment". Commenting on this, Universal noted that they "do wish a greater number of people went to see Scott Pilgrim vs. the World, but hope that people will still make the effort to see this wonderful film."



doesnt sound like it


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Wasn't that only it's first week? Hasn't it been like 3 or 4 weeks now?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> Damn you need to fly over here to America and see the greatness that is Scott Pilgrim.
> 
> I wonder if this movie is still bombing or if it had better sales.


What's dumb is a lot of good looking, well reviewed movies have bombed, but things like "Vampires Suck" make money. 

I don't know what people are looking for in films some of it seems to be simplicity. I can't tell you how many people I saw bitch about Inception being hard to follow.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

lol If they had trouble following Inception they must be simple.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> lol If they had trouble following Inception they must be simple.


Exactly, remember we had people claiming Scott Pilgrim looked hard to follow in the ads? 

Yeah, about as hard to follow as a Mega Man game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

People want vampires, tits, and whatever is in fashion at the moment. I hate people so much. :taichou


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Exactly, remember we had people claiming Scott Pilgrim looked hard to follow in the ads?
> 
> Yeah, about as hard to follow as a Mega Man game.


How the hell can anyone claim Scott Pilgrim ads are hard to follow?

What, because it had alot of flashy lights and CGI? I mostly remember the deadpan humor and the flaming sword sequence in the trailers.

Are they claiming it had too much frenetic energy? Because I thought it had the right amount.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People want vampires, tits, and whatever is in fashion at the moment. I hate people so much. :taichou



Basically yeah. 



The World said:


> How the hell can anyone claim Scott Pilgrim ads are hard to follow?
> 
> What, because it had alot of flashy lights and CGI? I mostly remember the deadpan humor and the flaming sword sequence in the trailers.
> 
> Are they claiming it had too much frenetic energy? Because I thought it had the right amount.



The fights were what made me really want to see the movie, and the CGI was done well.


----------



## Noah (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> How the hell can anyone claim Scott Pilgrim ads are hard to follow?l



It's not just that, either. I remember Martial Horror saying that it looked just like every other Michael Cera movie, and I REALLY can't wrap my brain around that thought.

Even if you only saw the first trailer, it's only the first 30 seconds that make it look like one of his normal movies. The following 50-something seconds is ridiculous CGI, battle clips and video game stuffs.

I really think it's people just hating on Michael Cera. My brother would absolutely love this movie, but he refuses to see it because he hates Cera. Anytime I or my friends mention the movie, it turns into him screaming "Don't talk about that Michael Cera faggotry near me! You're all a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for watching shit with that useless retard....etc. etc. etc.."

Meanwhile, the retard was pissed that no one would go see Vampires Suck with him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

*MARTIALHORROR ALARM SOUNDS OFF!*



Noah said:


> It's not just that, either. I remember Martial Horror saying that it looked just like every other Michael Cera movie, and I REALLY can't wrap my brain around that thought.



I explained this. My issue is that every Michael Cera character always has the same goal. He's always trying to get the girl and is awkward about it(and often he has to become badass in the process). It's pretty much the same plot, albeit dressed differently. 

The only exception I think was Juno(which I haven't seen, but I think he already got the girl in that). Even Shia Lebouf(or however you pronounce his name) has more diverse roles.





> Even if you only saw the first trailer, it's only the first 30 seconds that make it look like one of his normal movies. The following 50-something seconds is ridiculous CGI, battle clips and video game stuffs.



That 30 seconds might seem small, but based on your numbers it's almost half of the trailer.



> I really think it's people just hating on Michael Cera. My brother would absolutely love this movie, but he refuses to see it because he hates Cera. Anytime I or my friends mention the movie, it turns into him screaming "Don't talk about that Michael Cera faggotry near me! You're all a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for watching shit with that useless retard....etc. etc. etc.."



I don't mind Michael Cera, but I never like it when he's the main draw. I liked him in Superbad and even Year One, but it was watching him play off of the other actors. I never saw his leading man roles, but his role in SP looked the same as before. Even fans are acknowledging this, stating that he simply fits the role of Scott Pilgrim(which is fine, I guess).




> Meanwhile, the retard was pissed that no one would go see Vampires Suck with him.



But it's such a classy film! It deserves the best picture nomination!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

Dammit, see you brought him back in here. Does he have some kind of bell in his head?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dammit, see you brought him back in here. Does he have some kind of bell in his head?



Whenever I hear my name, I just suddenly get the urge to bug you, dear. 

lol, nah, every once in awhile I'll just stop by out of boredom. I just happened to catch that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Whenever I hear my name, I just suddenly get the urge to bug you, dear.
> 
> lol, nah, every once in awhile I'll just stop by out of boredom. I just happened to catch that.


Why are you calling me dear...that's gay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Martial thinks CTK is a girl.


----------



## Noah (Aug 31, 2010)

I just rewatched the three trailers after I saw that I summoned the beast.

The first trailer plays the romance thing until :26, then it goes full wackyactioncomedy movie. For a trailer that's 1:24, this is only one third of it. So really, it's the best summation of the movie, because that's basically Act I. Acts II and III are crazy retarded battles. 

Second trailer: Romance stops at :51 out of a 2min 33sec trailer. Again, about a third. And that one is a little harder to tell, just because the vibe from that segment is so different from his other movies. When compared to his other stuff, you can tell the romance part has a different voice to it.

The third trailer really doesn't match it at all. There's a bit of "oh hey, you gotta fight for this girl you love" scattered throughout, and I guess the first 30ish seconds might seem a bit like his other stuff if you really stretch for it. Otherwise, it's all action and comedy.

I don't feel like turning this into another pile of page-stretching shenanigans, so I'm just gonna point out my thoughts and leave it at that.

On a side note: Unless it's a Mel Brooks film, parody movies make me want to murder Hollywood babies. All of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

What are you talkin' about, Noah?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why are you calling me dear...that's gay.



You know you love it dear.



> Martial thinks CTK is a girl.



He told me awhile ago that he was a boy(in fact, he neg repped me in the process). But I've always figured he's a guy. I just like refering to people who have annoyed me as dear  sometimes.



> I just rewatched the three trailers after I saw that I summoned the beast.



Rawr.



> The first trailer plays the romance thing until :26, then it goes full wackyactioncomedy movie. For a trailer that's 1:24, this is only one third of it. So really, it's the best summation of the movie, because that's basically Act I. Acts II and III are crazy retarded battles.



Superbad and Year One both played down the romance angle(in fact, both films trailers I think only had one scene of it). That doesnt change the fact that he was pretty much playing the same character. 



> Second trailer: Romance stops at :51 out of a 2 trailer. Again, about a third. And that one is a little harder to tell, just because the vibe from that segment is so different from his other movies. When compared to his other stuff, you can tell the romance part has a different voice to it.
> 
> The third trailer really doesn't match it at all. There's a bit of "oh hey, you gotta fight for this girl you love" scattered throughout, and I guess the first 30ish seconds might seem a bit like his other stuff if you really stretch for it. Otherwise, it's all action and comedy.



I did notice that(which is why I usually would state first trailer). I actually did like the 3rd trailer, but the change of focus was kind of strange.

Reminds me of that Jessica Alba movie(I dont even remember what it's called). The first trailers focused on how whoever sleeps with the guy finds their soulmate. The 2nd trailer focuses on how clumsy the love interest is.

I dont know if that's bad or good. But from what I gather, the films trailers represented the movie well enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

The film trailers actually didn't tell me anything about the movie at all. I don't think a mere trailer could prepare you for this movie anyway. It was epic beyond belief.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The film trailers actually didn't tell me anything about the movie at all. I don't think a mere trailer could prepare you for this movie anyway. It was epic beyond belief.



Eh, maybe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

No maybe about it. 

The previews made me think it was just a cool comicbook action movie or something. I didn't think it'd be hilarious, too.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just saw this movie recently and I must say I was really impressed. Particularly the visual aspects were really stunning since they played off the video game and anime influences perfectly. The fight choreography was really well done (which also surprised me) but not only that, they actually shot the fights with a stable camera which I am eternally grateful for. Many recent movies (as in up to 6-7 years old) have this annoying trait of shooting fights scenes with jerky transitions and rapid angle changes which causes the whole scene to devolve into a strobe effect.

Scott Pilgrim had lots of over the top action but one can also clearly make out the movements being performed which added hugely to the entire experience. They also did some very cool effects in actions scenes which looked like dolly zooms combined with cg which I found really reminiscent of high speed anime action, especially from the mecha genre.

The characters were also very intriguing and the movie has me really interested to read the books. Wallace really steals the show and I thought minor characters like Envy came off really well (the way the actress delivered some of her lines was really captivating, is this the impression the book tries to create?) It's a shame it struggled in earnings, I think this movie deserved better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm so fed up with shaky cam and jerky transitions. That stuff ruins a lot of action scenes and, in some cases, entire movies. It just makes the action much more difficult to follow.

It's almost as bad as 3D. :taichou


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2010)

Noah said:


> I really think it's people just hating on Michael Cera. My brother would absolutely love this movie, but he refuses to see it because he hates Cera. Anytime I or my friends mention the movie, it turns into him screaming "Don't talk about that Michael Cera faggotry near me! You're all a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for watching shit with that useless retard....etc. etc. etc.."
> 
> Meanwhile, the retard was pissed that no one would go see Vampires Suck with him.


Yeah he's got no right to complain about Micheal Cera if he wants to see a Friedberg and Seltzer movie over something that's actually funny. In the cinema no less.

Anyway I've started reading the comic today. I'm a little over halfway through the first volume and at this point both the comic and film are equal each having something that worked better than the other.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Yeah he's got no right to complain about Micheal Cera if he wants to see a Friedberg and Seltzer movie over something that's actually funny. In the cinema no less.
> 
> Anyway I've started reading the comic today. I'm a little over halfway through the first volume and at this point both the comic and film are equal each having something that worked better than the other.



I dunno. "I'm Bi-Furious" is a worse line than anything that came out of Vampire's Suck....


----------



## LayZ (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The film trailers actually didn't tell me anything about the movie at all. I don't think a mere trailer could prepare you for this movie anyway. It was epic beyond belief.


The trailer had me slightly intrigued, but I decided to see it because of how much I liked Kick-Ass.  I remember them mentioning "Scott Pilgrim" in the movie, so I thought it might be cool too.

But nothing can prepare you for epicness of this film.  You may doubt Cera but you shouldn't doubt Edgar Wright.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't really care for Cera one way or the other, but I thought he did a good job in this. Whereas Youth in Revolt was pretty lame. I don't hold that kind of stuff against actors.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno. "I'm Bi-Furious" is a worse line than anything that came out of Vampire's Suck....


At least "I'm a little Bi-Furious" made sense. What sense is there for a scene where when asking "who is that over there?" the responce is the cast of Jersey Shore in a Twilight parody? What sense is there for their version of McSparklepants to randomly shoot Alice from Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno. "I'm Bi-Furious" is a worse line than anything that came out of Vampire's Suck....


It's called being tongue-in-cheek, asshat.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno. "I'm Bi-Furious" is a worse line than anything that came out of Vampire's Suck....


Roxy had a lot of lame lines, but to me that was part of her appeal.  It's in the delivery.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 31, 2010)

What is the song called that Envy's group is playing when Scott sees Todd on stage for the first time?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

Martial doesn't wanna see SP, we should all just get over that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

> At least "I'm a little Bi-Furious" made sense. What sense is there for a scene where when asking "who is that over there?" the responce is the cast of Jersey Shore in a Twilight parody? What sense is there for their version of McSparklepants to randomly shoot Alice from Alice in Wonderland?



Good point. 



> It's called being tongue-in-cheek, asshat.



You're right of course. But I'll only ask this: Why don't people look at Batman and Robin that way? People hate that movie, but it's tongue-in-cheek. 




> Roxy had a lot of lame lines, but to me that was part of her appeal. It's in the delivery.



Fair enough.



> Martial doesn't wanna see SP, we should all just get over that.



lol, I doubt anyone cares. I guess I kind of do want to see it now. Its just that everything thats coming out(and that has been coming out) excites me more. But the more I hear about it, the more my curiosity peeks.

Just dont be surprised if I dislike it.

Hhmmmm, out of curiosity(and so that this post isnt just there to irk fans), what did you guys think was better? Scott Pilgrim or Kickass?


----------



## delirium (Aug 31, 2010)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> What is the song called that Envy's group is playing when Scott sees Todd on stage for the first time?



Black Sheep by Metric


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2010)

Honestly Marshall, just go see the damn film.

Don't sit there and say "Oh well I want to but there's so many other films out blah blah blah blah blah.", just go see it, I can't think of any other film out currently that you haven't already seen that would warrant a must-go-see than Scott Pilgrim.

It really is a unique experience that you probably won't ever get from a movie, ever (or maybe not until a long time from now considering how badly it bob-ombed.)

Go into it with the mindset of it being a crazy video-game fantasy Jackie Chan movie and you won't leave disappointed.


----------



## Noah (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hhmmmm, out of curiosity(and so that this post isnt just there to irk fans), what did you guys think was better? Scott Pilgrim or Kickass?



That's a tough question for me to answer, actually. I want to say Scott, but I haven't seen in 4 or 5 times like I have Kick-Ass. I'm really not sure, mostly because I'm remembering that I didn't wish death upon Nick Cage every 5 seconds he was on screen. In fact, I really like what he did with Big Daddy.

As for Bi-Furious: That line is fantastic. In the trailers/promos, yeah, I can see it being stupid. I actually rolled my eyes at it the first time I heard it on TV. But in the context of the scene, it's probably her best line. Between the ridiculous zooming, slow-mo echo, and repeated cutting between her, Scott and Ramona, that is 9 seconds of pure gold. In the film, it's not just tongue-in-cheek. It's a total herpderp moment. 

Does she even say it in the book? I can't remember.





Man in Black said:


> It really is a unique experience that you probably won't ever get from a movie, ever (or maybe not until a long time from now considering how badly it bob-ombed.)



It really sucks that it bombed so bad. If it was a huge success, I bet we could all count on shakey cam disappearing relatively soon. For that alone, it deserves more attention.

Too bad it'll be a long time before we see anyone try this kind of stuff again.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

As probably the only person who didn't felate over Kick Ass(I thought it was good not omg amazing!) I found Scott Pilgrim better overall.  Both are worth watching though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Good point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Batman and Robin is Tongue in cheek, but it also butchered not only the three heroes (Batman, Robin and Batgirl) but butchered a great villian (Mr. Freeze) and gave Bane a bad name. there is good reason to hate Batman and Robin...other than it's simple not funny.

On the other hand Scott Pilgrim stays really close to it's source material, which is already tongue in cheek and pays off for it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2010)

batman credit card and freeze puns still haunts me to this day.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2010)

Parallax said:


> As probably the only person who didn't felate over Kick Ass(I thought it was good not omg amazing!) I found Scott Pilgrim better overall.  Both are worth watching though.



Scott Pilgrim is a better movie overall than Kick-Ass. I think it mostly had something to do with nobody really giving a shit about Kick-Ass but how Hit-Girl and Big Daddy stole the spotlight and turned them into the real main characters.


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2010)

That's only 2471646.56 dollars. Is that it's opening week in the UK?


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeh opening week.  UK is a lot smaller than US.   But it got to #2  which is decent.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2010)

How the hell did another Adam Sandler movie beat Scott Pilgrim?  

That's almost as bad as Vampires Suck being in the Top Ten in the U.S. and Scott Pilgrim is not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> Yeh opening week.  UK is a lot smaller than US.   But it got to #2  which is decent.


This is what I expected to happen, they should have released it over there first really.

Wait? You guys are JUST GETTING Grown Ups?


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2010)

When did it come out over there? D:

Toy Story 3 came out about a month later here too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> When did it come out over there? D:
> 
> Toy Story 3 came out about a month later here too.



June 25th.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2010)

The World said:


> How the hell did another Adam Sandler movie beat Scott Pilgrim?


Heck it's higher than Scott Pilgrim *and* Toy Story 3 which are in my opinion the two best movies of the year. I've lost faith in humanity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

Humanity sucks dicks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2010)

In scale 1 to 10, how good was the movie's Gideon if in comics he was a 9?

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 1, 2010)

Just come back from seeing this movie... Bleh. Fun at times but mostly just not all that good. I'm on my iPad ATM so I cba writing a big essay. Sorry fans, it's Michael Cera. He sucks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

Writing an essay on an iPAD?  Your opinion is invalid.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just come back from seeing this movie... Bleh. Fun at times but mostly just not all that good. I'm on my iPad ATM so I cba writing a big essay. Sorry fans, it's Michael Cera. He sucks



I thought he did a good job in this movie.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 1, 2010)

He doesn't look anything the Scott Pilgrim I see in promo art from the comics and all that, Boss. He's just a big gay one-dimensional douche who's career is already on the downfall at 22


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

IDK much about the actor himself as a person, but I saw him at SDCC and he was tiny. He passes by me a couple of time without security or anything like that but I couldn't be bothered to ask him for a pic.  He was good in this movie though. I didn't like Zombie Land. Don't know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2010)

^

He wasn't in Zombieland, that was Jesse Eisenberg.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

^ Was it now? Damn they all look the same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

There are a few of those twerps that confuse me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2010)

Zombieland was a zombie movie for zombie fans.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 2, 2010)

The more I watch Scott Pilgrim the more I'm liking the music. Even the song that is played by that band that Wallace keeps heckling had a pretty cool sound. Bass battle was badass and I'm in lesbians with the font effects that play up the fight scenes which I'll say once again, are amazingly choreographed. I'd like to learn the background of the team that set up those fights.

In a way, there are several visual elements that are so brilliant they are actually worthy of being ripped off, but again, the films performance makes me wonder what audience it will have a profound effect on and what the movie industry itself will perceive when considering why it bombed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> He doesn't look anything the Scott Pilgrim I see in promo art from the comics and all that, Boss. He's just a big gay one-dimensional douche who's career is already on the downfall at 22




Translation: I made up my mind before seeing the film. 

Seriously, I don't like a lot of actors, but that doesn't effect me liking a film. Honestly I dislike Tom Cruise, not going to sit here and lie and say all his movies suck. 



MartialHorror said:


> Zombieland was a zombie movie for zombie fans.


Zombie movies generally suck ass while Zombieland was pretty well written and the characters were more thought out and deep than most characters in movies like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm with you, CTK, dear. 

I might dislike an actor, but that doesn't stop me from liking their movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah i have yet to see a good zombie movie, shaun of the dead was ok.

zombieland was just amazing though. the comedy blended shocking well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm with you, CTK, dear.
> 
> I might dislike an actor, but that doesn't stop me from liking their movies.



I dislike so many actors and actresses, like Kirsten Dunst. 



~Gesy~ said:


> yeah i have yet to see a good zombie movie, shawn of the dead was ok.
> 
> zombieland was just amazing though. the comedy blended shocking well.



For me Shaun of the Dead was poorly executed at the end, but it was still okay as you said.

Zombieland is magic.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought Zombieland was good until those dumb bitches decided to be dumpsters by thinking turning on the amusement park wouldn't attract the Zombies.. I mean seriously? Jesus fucking Christ.. this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Translation: I made up my mind before seeing the film.
> 
> Seriously, I don't like a lot of actors, but that doesn't effect me liking a film. Honestly I dislike Tom Cruise, not going to sit here and lie and say all his movies suck.
> 
> ...



True, but I think zombie fans appreciate it more because it affectionately satires zombie movies(the rules, etc). 

But yes, it is a surprisingly well written film. The only other zombie movie that beats it in terms of script is "Dawn of the Dead"(original).

Umm......how did we get on this now? lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I dislike so many actors and actresses, like Kirsten Dunst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd like to have sex with Kirstin Dunce. 

I'd also like to have sex with Knives Chau.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> True, but I think zombie fans appreciate it more because it affectionately satires zombie movies(the rules, etc).
> 
> But yes, it is a surprisingly well written film. The only other zombie movie that beats it in terms of script is "Dawn of the Dead"(original).
> 
> Umm......how did we get on this now? lol.



I never saw old Dawn of the Dead, the remake was okay...but still its not all that great. 

Resident Evil isn't about Zombies really anymore.

I dunno, there was Zombies in the Scott Pilgrim game, would have been cool if they would have put them in the movie. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to have sex with Kirstin Dunce.
> 
> I'd also like to have sex with Knives Chau.



I don't know why everyone finds Knives so Attractive, she's just kind of meh. Never seen her outside of the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

Because she's AZN.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because she's AZN.


More like because she's unattractive. Utada is Asian, she's also hot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2010)

people like knives because she's a adorable girl who fell  victim to scott's insecurities. 

i haven't finished the comics but the move version of her is a very sympathetic character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought she was fairly cute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

Primed for BJ.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 2, 2010)

In the movie, Knives and Scott should've ended up together at the end.

That was probably the biggest mistake this movie made.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought she was fairly cute.


She's pretty average looking.


----------



## Noah (Sep 3, 2010)

Outside the movie, I'd give Knives a 53% on the AZNmeter. (like the tomatometer, but for white guys on asian girls) 
In movie? .......11%. 


I thought about seeing it again tonight, but I realized there's no theaters in my city playing it anymore. Fucking colossal flop.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> In the movie, Knives and Scott should've ended up together at the end.
> 
> That was probably the biggest mistake this movie made.


I dunno. I like Knives but her choosing to move on was a big part of her character development.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's pretty average looking.


 I think the idea of the character enhances her beauty in my perception. She seemed like a nice, innocent hottie.

It's not all bleach blonde and fake tits, bro.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 9, 2010)

i got irritated the other day when my friend (who wouldn't go see the movie with me and some friends) claimed he loved the film. I asked when he went to see it, and he told me his friend brought a bootleg copy. 

the movie deserves some dignity, and i wish they'd fork over the 10 bucks to see this rather than 10 bucks to see stupid things like the takers and the other guy


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

Hasn't come out in my c ountry... sucks... i saw previews / trailers llooks ight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i got irritated the other day when my friend (who wouldn't go see the movie with me and some friends) claimed he loved the film. I asked when he went to see it, and he told me his friend brought a bootleg copy.
> 
> the movie deserves some dignity, and i wish they'd fork over the 10 bucks to see this rather than 10 bucks to see stupid things like the takers and the other guy


 You should kick their asses. Then cram your fist down their throat and rip their hearts out.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

I like Knives. I thought she was cute. Her hair is cute too.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should kick their asses. Then cram your fist down their throat and rip their hearts out.



no more violence


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

Sick a chainsaw up their ass and turn it on.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

I check IMDB, it's not going to come out in my country.
Going to have to bootleg this bad boy


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I check IMDB, it's not going to come out in my country.
> Going to have to bootleg this bad boy


If you're going to do that I'd wait for the DVD release. That way the quality will be better.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 10, 2010)

i kinda want to see it in 3D. worth seeing it in 3d? i already know it's worth seeing again


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2010)

They uh...never showed it in 3D


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2010)

*drops some LSD and crystal meth*

It's in 3-D now! WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2010)

3D doesn't really work well with live action anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

I just want to see the X-rated version.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't get this three d shit, sounds like a lame gimmick for them to make even more money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

It basically is. They charge you more and, by releasing a 3D version a week or two after the initial release, they could potentially capture multiple sales off of the same person.


Good business practice.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't get this three d shit, sounds like a lame gimmick for them to make even more money.


It is. It works well with animation (I saw Toy Story 3 in IMAX 3D and it worked well there) but like I said in live action it looks stupid.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 11, 2010)

it did for james cameron and the avatar movie. that was pretty neat in 3d  imax 3d


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> it did for james cameron and the avatar movie. that was pretty neat in 3d  imax 3d


Too bad the plot and characters were utter shit.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 11, 2010)

lol take the argument in the avatar thread


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> it did for james cameron and the avatar movie. that was pretty neat in 3d  imax 3d


Actually Avatar is exactly what I meant when I said 3D looks stupid in live action. For example Jake had these vlog scenes, the text on the camera was in 3D which stopped it looking like a screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked Avatar in 3D, and apparently most people did too.......apparently too much(I do think it's an overrated film in general, as someone stated: The story and characters were shit...although I wouldnt go that far).

Resident Evil: Afterlife also handled it really well, imo. 

To be honest, calling 3D a gimmick isn't really that fair(although I often say it too). In a sense, is Scott Pilgrim's crazy visuals any less gimmicky? Unless it drives the story, its a gimmick. So is gore, sex and Megan Fox. 

I do hope the trend ends soon though. My wallet is looking pretty empty right now. I wish that it would be an event, not an every week thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked Avatar in 3D, and apparently most people did too.......apparently too much(I do think it's an overrated film in general, as someone stated: The story and characters were shit...although I wouldnt go that far).
> 
> Resident Evil: Afterlife also handled it really well, imo.
> 
> ...



Um they did drive the story and many of them were taken from the comic. 3-D is pretty much by definition a gimmick, they even charge you more for it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Um they did drive the story and many of them were taken from the comic. 3-D is pretty much by definition a gimmick, they even charge you more for it.



Would you care to explain how they drive the story? Being lifted from the comic book is not an excuse. 

If you're going to go into fanboy ranting mode, consider this: I don't think gimmicks are bad things. In fact, sometimes I think they can make a movie exceptionally good. 

A gimmick simply is a way of making something stand out.

"The Expendables" is a gimmick because it got all the action stars, the original "Friday the 13th" was gimmicky in its use of gore, "Machete" WAS a gimmick(and so was Grindhouse) and don't get me started on the overrated "District 9", which was very gimmicky in its marketing.

The fact is, there are good gimmicks and bad gimmicks. Your use makes me wonder if you know what a gimmick really is.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked Avatar in 3D, and apparently most people did too.......apparently too much(I do think it's an overrated film in general, as someone stated: The story and characters were shit...although I wouldnt go that far).
> 
> Resident Evil: Afterlife also handled it really well, imo.
> 
> ...


When I call 3D a gimmick I'm not insulting it. I'm saying that that's how 3D is at it's best, when it's used as a gimmick.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Would you care to explain how they drive the story? Being lifted from the comic book is not an excuse.
> 
> If you're going to go into fanboy ranting mode, consider this: I don't think gimmicks are bad things. In fact, sometimes I think they can make a movie exceptionally good.
> 
> ...



Do you realize you said this not two posts ago? 



> To be honest, calling 3D a gimmick isn't really that fair(although I  often say it too). In a sense, is Scott Pilgrim's crazy visuals any less  gimmicky? Unless it drives the story, its a gimmick. So is gore, sex  and Megan Fox.



Gimmicks can drive the story and all they are is something quirky to make the thing stand out. I don't really know how fighting with special effects in this day and age counts as a gimmick. But the way you acted about it was as if it was bad, you even said you wouldn't call the 3D in avatar gimmicky because its unfair.


----------



## Roy (Sep 12, 2010)

Just re-watched it tonight. I still thoroughly enjoyed it, and my friend and I were talking about how pretty it's going to look once it hits Blu-Ray. I may definitely  end up buying it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2010)

> When I call 3D a gimmick I'm not insulting it. I'm saying that that's how 3D is at it's best, when it's used as a gimmick.



Ah, fair enough.



> Do you realize you said this not two posts ago?



Do you realize you avoided my question?



> Gimmicks can drive the story and all they are is something quirky to make the thing stand out. I don't really know how fighting with special effects in this day and age counts as a gimmick. But the way you acted about it was as if it was bad, you even said you wouldn't call the 3D in avatar gimmicky because its unfair.



Yeah I worded that very poorly. I was just refering to how negatively you guys seem to treat gimmicks(which is ironic because my post automatically seemed presume that gimmicks were bad too). 

Fighting with special effects is very much a gimmick. It was that way with the Matrix and is still that way with Scott Pilgrim, its just a question of if it benefited the film or not.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 12, 2010)

Bah, I won't be giving them anything.
The moment this comes out on dvd I'm downloading it.
January 6th release date my ass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2010)

January sixth? WTF? This better get leaked as a Screener.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> January sixth? WTF? This better get leaked as a Screener.



January 6th isn't even for the dvd, it's for the cinema release


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2010)

anyone have stills of that ramona flowers in her underwear w/scott pilgrim in the movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Just re-watched it tonight. I still thoroughly enjoyed it, and my friend and I were talking about how pretty it's going to look once it hits Blu-Ray. I may definitely end up buying it.


 Man, I need to watch this movie again, I just don't want to have to pay for it full-price again. 


Anyone want to take me out on a date? :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> January 6th isn't even for the dvd, it's for the cinema release


Oh that's for over there...where do you live?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Why would you wait until January to watch it when you could download the DVD probably well before then? Silly foreigners.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2010)

I finished reading the comics yesterday. As I expected some parts were better in the comics and others were better in the movie. I'm not sure which I like better at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

You should take the cool kid route and say the comics were better. That always works unless it's Kick-Ass. And you seem smart because you read.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2010)

any pics of that broad in her lingerie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a picture of it, but it's in my mind's eye. 

Dat ass.


----------



## Noah (Oct 28, 2010)

For those in the morally grey area, a rip is up in all the usual places. No, I'm not going to link or say where, because I'm 90% convinced they(and you) are plants from Universal.

P.S. It's just as awesome as I remember.


----------



## Corran (Oct 28, 2010)

Buy the dvd or blu-ray


----------



## Noah (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, derp. I'm just saying it for people like me who had it disappear from the theaters after two weeks. Nothing wrong with watching it now if I'm gonna go buy it in two weeks.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 10, 2010)

Just bought the dvd and watched the alternate ending where Scott leaves with Knives.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Just bought the dvd and watched the alternate ending where Scott leaves with Knives.


That would have been a shit ending, seriously that Knives girl was not that interesting or good looking. People here just have sad, sad cases of yellow fever.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh shit.  Bought this junk on Blu Ray.  

Loved Ramona Flowers.


----------



## Felt (Nov 10, 2010)

Dvd doesn't come out here until December 27th, wtf...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> Dvd doesn't come out here until December 27th, wtf...


It's they're way of saying "fuck your Christmas"


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That would have been a shit ending, seriously that Knives girl was not that interesting or good looking. People here just have sad, sad cases of yellow fever.


I disagree. I think Knives was an interesting character. Sure she wasn't the best character (that was Wallace) but she had an interesting story arc. I like how the movie and comic ended her story but I would be interested in seeing an alternate ending for her.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 11, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That would have been a shit ending, seriously that Knives girl was not that interesting or good looking. People here just have sad, sad cases of yellow fever.


It had nothing to do with "yellow fever".  Knives was just way more likable than Romona in the film.  I'd take the bubbly warm girl over the distant girl with drama.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> Buy the dvd or blu-ray



If I want to pay to get fucked up the ass I'll go to a manwhore.


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> If I want to pay to get fucked up the ass I'll go to a manwhore.



What the hell does that mean? If you want the movie you should buy it.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 11, 2010)

so I watched this on dvd. It was okay. Some funny parts. Kim Pine is cute.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> What the hell does that mean? If you want the movie you should buy it.



I would pay to see it in the cinema if it didn't come out on januari fucking 6th.

Once again, I'm not going to pay to get fucked up the ass.


----------



## Misaki Minohara (Nov 11, 2010)

Loved this movie with a passion. Doesnt really adapt from the comic as well as i thought... but the visuals are stunning enough to keep someone in their seats.


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I would pay to see it in the cinema if it didn't come out on januari fucking 6th.
> 
> Once again, I'm not going to pay to get fucked up the ass.



Then import the dvd. Its not hard.


----------



## Booyal (Nov 11, 2010)

I just finished watching this movie, I liked it. Gives me the urge to go buy the books 

(haven't read them before)


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

DVD is out already? Eh... sort of want. I'll buy it later when there's a price drop on BluRay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2010)

DVD out? 

Gonna have to download this baby. I already paid for the movie ticket, it is my right.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2010)

DvD's been out a while and a good downloads been out a little longer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't just sit around on the Internet monitoring activity.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2010)

I check for new movies out every few weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2010)

I do, too, but I haven't seen this one on the place I go to.

Where do you go to check?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I do, too, but I haven't seen this one on the place I go to.
> 
> Where do you go to check?


Demonoid generally. It's all I use except in special cases.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 11, 2010)

I have an absolutely perfect quality version now sitting on my PS3, for when I feel like watching the film. 

I get the feeling this Christmas is going to be overly Pilgrim'd, though. The Steelbook Bluray isn't out 'til December 27th, but I'm still getting the plushies, a t-shirt and that awesome boxset.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2010)

I want the blu ray, is it out already? the movie was awesome, even the voice actress of lighting loved it!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2010)

OW! It looks like the DVD bombed too. It;s been released for 3 days and is in 17th place, if RT reads correctly.

I'll get it as soon as netflix does.


----------



## Noah (Nov 13, 2010)

God damn it. Really? You really do just love trolling this thread with how much money the movie didn't make.

At this point, those of us with half a brain simply enjoy the movie for what it is. It's a one shot that came out exactly how we wanted it, so we don't have to worry about sequels not getting the greenlight. We've accepted that it bombed, and that within a few years it will be a cult hit. So we don't care what it didn't make in the first week. Stop instigating.

On a side note:




John Carter of Mars said:


> so I watched this on dvd. It was okay. Some funny parts. Kim Pine is cute.



...I don't understand that last part. Did I suddenly lose my reading comprehension?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2010)

Noah said:


> God damn it. Really? You really do just love trolling this thread with how much money the movie didn't make.
> 
> At this point, those of us with half a brain simply enjoy the movie for what it is. It's a one shot that came out exactly how we wanted it, so we don't have to worry about sequels not getting the greenlight. We've accepted that it bombed, and that within a few years it will be a cult hit. So we don't care what it didn't make in the first week. Stop instigating.
> 
> ...



Er, how long have I been not in this thread? It sounds like you're more upset with it than I am pleased by it(which I'm not; as if the movie is any good, it doesn't deserve to bomb).


----------



## Noah (Nov 13, 2010)

It's more or less the fact that you came in specifically to say that. You could have waited until you saw it to make that comment. Like it or hate it, it's less of a troll post when you have an opinion of the actual movie with it.

Without having seen the movie, that post merely reads as you joyfully pointing out how much of a financial flop it is. The "OW!" comes off as a taunt, and putting the netflix note at the end makes it read as an afterthought and/or justification for posting. Even just making the netflix comment before the rest would have made it read far less vindictive.

Surely, you can see that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2010)

And if I was really trolling, I doubt you'd even have responded. Obviously I struck a cord. 

What really is irking me is the double standards certain people play. When you talk about a bad movie that bombs(The Last Airbender, for example), it's okay to make fun of it. But when it's a movie you like, suddenly the people who mention it bombed is a troll.

Three, I dont take any glee in it bombing. The only glee I ever took from its failure was it losing to the Expendables. Otherwise, the only thing that ever made my attacks on the movie personal was because of Bender, and that was months ago. As I like the director, even if I hate the movie, I dont want to see it be an embarassing failure(financially). I am completely surprised, and you lashing at me just for pointing it out shows your own insecurity over the subject. 

You can't stand that a 'great movie' you love is bombing, and refuse to even acknowledge it.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 13, 2010)

So I saw the alternate ending. It was alright but I think it's my least favourite ending out of the three.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> And if I was really trolling, I doubt you'd even have responded. Obviously I struck a cord.
> 
> What really is irking me is the double standards certain people play. When you talk about a bad movie that bombs(The Last Airbender, for example), it's okay to make fun of it. But when it's a movie you like, suddenly the people who mention it bombed is a troll.
> 
> ...



It's not a double standard, you don't seem to know what that means. The difference is stated right in what you said ("a bad movie that bombs") bad movies are supposed to bomb--sales aren't what makes a movie but when someone is terrible you should hope it doesn't get sales. 

Making fun of it because it sucked is what people are doing, no one cares about the sales of that, it was expected. 

On the other hand making fun a good movie, because it bombed is pretty silly considering that the sales aren't what makes a movie good or bad. 

Also, you keep shooting yourself in the foot, you claim you're not trolling but then point out you came in here to make fun of the movie (with the same statement about double standards). 

You're really, really bad at this.


----------



## mootz (Nov 13, 2010)

...movies bomb for a reason

as much as i enjoyed kick-ass, i knew it was gonna blow at the box office. no one should be surprised here


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

mootz said:


> ...movies bomb for a reason
> 
> as much as i enjoyed kick-ass, i knew it was gonna blow at the box office. no one should be surprised here


Generally good reviews, lots of advertising and a previous fan following assures you break even though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2010)

> It's not a double standard, you don't seem to know what that means. The difference is stated right in what you said ("a bad movie that bombs") bad movies are supposed to bomb--sales aren't what makes a movie but when someone is terrible you should hope it doesn't get sales.



But what if I think Scott Pilgrim is bad? What if I liked The Last Airbender?

You know, someone got accused of being a troll in the Avatar thread just because they defended TLA. People dont even know what 'trolling' means anymore. Its just what we want it to mean. 

Because I'm not worshiping the movie, I am a troll. Because I point out(objectively, not rubbing it in or anything) that the movie flopped, I'm a troll.

The funny thing is, your (and Noahs) posts seemed intent on just attacking me, which is closer to the definition of actual trolling.



> Making fun of it because it sucked is what people are doing, no one cares about the sales of that, it was expected.
> 
> On the other hand making fun a good movie, because it bombed is pretty silly considering that the sales aren't what makes a movie good or bad.



So you say sales matter WHEN IT SUITS YOU. But when a movie you like bombs, or hate a movie that does well, it suddenly doesn't matter. THAT IS A DOUBLE STANDARD.

I've explained all of this before. You're right in believing that the films financial success, while a bummer if it bombs, is ultimately irrelevant in the context of your opinion of the film. I've loved bombs too. "The Thing" is one of my favorite movies and it bombed when it came out. I liked "The Wolfman" and "A-Team", both bombed. 

But when you flip out, trying too hard to make a point that you don't care about gross(like Noah did), that shows that deep down, you do care and you can't stand that it bombed. 



> Also, you keep shooting yourself in the foot, you claim you're not trolling but then point out you came in here to make fun of the movie (with the same statement about double standards).
> 
> You're really, really bad at this.



When did I say that? I even made a point not to say that when I say: 





> When you talk about a bad movie that bombs(The Last Airbender, for example), it's okay to make fun of it. But when it's a movie you like, suddenly the people who mention it bombed is a troll.


 when am I saying Im here to make fun of it?



> ...movies bomb for a reason
> 
> as much as i enjoyed kick-ass, i knew it was gonna blow at the box office. no one should be surprised here



Kickass didn't bomb. It grossed 100mil on a 20mil budget I think.


----------



## Noah (Nov 14, 2010)

Allow me to quote myself and emphasize the point of my argument.



Noah said:


> It's more or less the fact that you came in specifically to say that. You could have waited until you saw it to make that comment. *Like it or hate it, it's less of a troll post when you have an opinion of the actual movie with it.*
> 
> Without having seen the movie, that post merely reads as you joyfully pointing out how much of a financial flop it is. *The "OW!" comes off as a taunt, and putting the netflix note at the end makes it read as an afterthought and/or justification for posting.* Even just making the netflix comment before the rest would have made it read far less vindictive.
> 
> Surely, you can see that.



Okay, maybe my original post did seem a little more butthurt that I am over the subject in reality. I have my copy of the movie and, since it told the whole story, I don't need to worry about anything for it in the future being cancelled. I'm good with that.

I jumped on your post, hoping to dissolve it, because we've already had this argument in this thread and I don't want to come back in here just to see the same circular ranting again for the next few days. When I come in here, I want to see quality discussion on the DVD release and features right now.




MartialHorror said:


> Because I'm not worshiping the movie, I am a troll. Because I point out(objectively, not rubbing it in or anything) that the movie flopped, I'm a troll.
> 
> The funny thing is, your (and Noahs) posts seemed intent on just attacking me, which is closer to the definition of actual trolling.



Simply put; you came back into this thread to point out the financial failure of the movie. You know for a fact that the fans in this thread will foam at the mouth at the slightest dissatisfaction towards the movie. I know you know this, because you've mentioned it in several other threads. If you can't see that this is trolling, then you need to look at the term instead.

Or replace 'trolling' with 'flame-baiting'. That's a more apt description of your post. Considering the response, I'd say it's accurate.




> So you say sales matter WHEN IT SUITS YOU. But when a movie you like bombs, or hate a movie that does well, it suddenly doesn't matter. THAT IS A DOUBLE STANDARD.
> 
> I've explained all of this before. You're right in believing that the films financial success, while a bummer if it bombs, is ultimately irrelevant in the context of your opinion of the film. I've loved bombs too. "The Thing" is one of my favorite movies and it bombed when it came out. I liked "The Wolfman" and "A-Team", both bombed.
> 
> But when you flip out, trying too hard to make a point that you don't care about gross(like Noah did), that shows that deep down, you do care and you can't stand that it bombed. .



CTK didn't make his point as eloquently as he'd have liked to, me thinks.

Unless I'm wrong, his argument is that when a movie is universally panned as a bad movie(), it should flop.  But when a movie is generally seen as good (), it deserves to make money. That's just how it should work. Something good should be rewarded, something bad should not.

Personal preference doesn't really even factor in here. This is more about the professional opinion. When something scores a 6%, it deserves to be mocked, especially considering that director's track record and general attitude towards his viewers. When something made by a director with a better record (so far) gets an 81% and only makes back a third of its budget, it's a damn shame.

We all know CTK's debate style needs some work on the insult/debate ratio, but I'm pretty sure that was the point he was trying to make.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2010)

On Your Quote: That's not the definition of a troll. In fact, imdb forums always have people announcing a movies opening night/weak gross. Are they trolls too? 



> Unless I'm wrong, his argument is that when a movie is universally panned as a bad movie(Airbender, 6% at RT), it should flop. But when a movie is generally seen as good (Scott Pilgrim, 81%), it deserves to make money. That's just how it should work. Something good should be rewarded, something bad should not.



That's fine, and I agree. But comments like "money doesnt matter" should then stay out of the argument.

I'll tell you what. I'll stop posting here until I see the movie, even if you respond. If I like the movie, I'll probably enthusiastically jump on the fandom bandwagon and rant about how it deserved more. 

But if I don't like it.........I will be vocal.


----------



## Noah (Nov 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> On Your Quote: That's not the definition of a troll. In fact, imdb forums always have people announcing a movies opening night/weak gross. Are they trolls too?



Depends entirely on the context of the statement. But, considering IMDB is a site made to cover all aspects of movies, I probably would not consider that a troll.




> That's fine, and I agree. But comments like "money doesnt matter" should then stay out of the argument.



Possibly, but it depends on how you look at movies. If you consider films to be art, then money shouldn't matter. In situations like cookie-cutter-poorly-made-Wayans-brother style parody movies, money should be the single biggest factor.

For SP, I'd almost say that money doesn't matter because, as I've pointed out, it's a one-shot and it's complete. O'Malley doesn't plan on making any books and the story within the movie was wrapped up. The only reason I can see money being such a huge issue is if it adversely effects Edgar Wright's career. The guy is a great director and hasn't made a bad movie yet, so I would hate to see something bad happen to him because of this movie.



> I'll tell you what. I'll stop posting here until I see the movie, even if you respond. If I like the movie, I'll probably enthusiastically jump on the fandom bandwagon and rant about how it deserved more.
> 
> But if I don't like it.........I will be vocal.



Think whatever you want of it. Just don't come in here with the "faggotmichaelcera" complaint. Of anyone I've met who doesn't like the movie (the whole two of them), that's the only complaint I can get from them. Their hated of Cera blind them from enjoying anything he's in.

I want real reasons for why it sucks.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Gosh, I was prepared to dish out money for this movie too. Looked very funny from what I saw in the previews. Guess I'll have to catch it when it is released on TV lolol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Gosh, I was prepared to dish out money for this movie too. Looked very funny from what I saw in the previews. Guess I'll have to catch it when it is released on TV lolol.


Not sure why, it actually is a very funny and fun movie.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 15, 2010)

Really liked this movie! As a movie on its own its quite entertaining and would recommend it.

The comics in nature are way more mallow and more about the casual conversations between the characters than the video game fights.  

But the movie while missing a lot of these conversations and development was still able to have its own heart packed in a nice 1.5-2 hour high-energy meal.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 15, 2010)

I just saw the movie, it was ok. Cera and the chick who played Ramona can't really act. Also I felt a lot of the comic book type shit wasn't need, felt a bit forced. The chick who played that high school girl was smoking hot though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2010)

This movie didn't suck, but coming out of it I couldn't help but think that Cera detracted from the movie.

I just felt like I wasn't watching Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, but instead, Michael Cera vs. The World.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought this was Micheal Cera's best performance in anything I've seen him in. I don't think he's as bad as everyone says he is but he has been playing very similar roles most of the time so he's been typecast. In this he had more range as an actor.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know if I ever came into this thread...

Love the movie, love the comics it was based on, loved everything.

As for Cera, yeah it was actually his best movie yet. Sure he was dull in a few scenes but they did a really good job with the guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Sad that this movie wasn't as successful as it should've been. Really one of the best movies of the year (the best) and one of the better movies I've ever seen. 

Maybe it was the off humor and video game references some people don't get. I call them people gays.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2010)

It was such a good movie , it lacked fights of the comic and the three last exes fights were rushed but still I got entertained.

I just wish the River City Ransom homage was in the movie .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This movie didn't suck, but coming out of it I couldn't help but think that Cera detracted from the movie.
> 
> I just felt like I wasn't watching Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, but instead, Michael Cera vs. The World.


Given the source material and what I read of it, he acted just like Scott. 

I mean that's like claiming Patrick Stewart looked and acted too much like himself in X-Men, that's because he is Professor fucking X.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Given the source material and what I read of it, he acted just like Scott.
> 
> I mean that's like claiming Patrick Stewart looked and acted too much like himself in X-Men, that's because he is Professor fucking X.



I guess for me it's just Cera's voice. Way too high pitched and way too whiny for what I thought was Scott. The only times I saw him as Scott were when he spoke in a voice that suggested he had actually hit puberty.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I guess for me it's just Cera's voice. Way too high pitched and way too whiny for what I thought was Scott. The only times I saw him as Scott were when he spoke in a voice that suggested he had actually hit puberty.


Sounds like nitpicking to me, I don't know why people go see movies with actors they hate to complain about it, I am not some huge fan of Cera, but it seems half of the complaints are just about him and just because he was in other movies people didn't like.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 15, 2010)

Not sure if I've already posted here, but damn did I love this movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

Cera is a cursed brand to be fair


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

Also, even though people claim this movie floped, it is on another hand the most downloaded movie for months now, still going strong, it says something about the demographic it was targeted
The movie was a huge success. Simply no one paid for it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sounds like nitpicking to me, I don't know why people go see movies with actors they hate to complain about it, I am not some huge fan of Cera, but it seems half of the complaints are just about him and just because he was in other movies people didn't like.



Well I saw the movie because I loved the Scott Pilgrim comics. I'm not saying it was a bad movie, its just that that main I didn't like about it was Michael Cera.

He just didn't have the confidence that I felt Scott had in the comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

that kid that played Jhon Chonnor in the Sarah Chronicles.
Now there was a perfect Scott Pilgrim


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I never really liked that kid. He was emo.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 15, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, even though people claim this movie floped, it is on another hand the most downloaded movie for months now, still going strong, it says something about the demographic it was targeted
> The movie was a huge success. Simply no one paid for it.



I would've payed for it if they actually released it within my lifetime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I paid for 2 movie tickets.


----------



## Noah (Nov 15, 2010)

On Cera as Scott:
I agree this was his best role, and he did a good job as Scott. The problem is that comic-Scott has this hyper-energy stupidity about him that movie-Scott didn't have. It's probably because the best scenes for that (Scott's new job, his video game dreams and Robot-01) were taken out of the movie. So...Cera did a great job as a toned-down Scott. 

That's my answer. 

Terminator kid might have done a good Scott, but I've never seen him in a comic role before.


----------



## Dango (Nov 19, 2010)

I liked Scott Pilgrim but you're right, I didn't pay to see the movie :/
It was really funny. Full of slapstick humor and jokes targeted at youths, so it didn't seem very appealing to watch at the theaters on first summary read


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

A lot of those jokes may seemingly be targeted towards the youth, but most of the youth has no idea what Final Fantasy II is, what the original base line was, or half of the references in the movie.

It was much more awesome in the theatre than on DVD, too.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 19, 2010)

Finally got the chance to watch this movie yesterday and it has to be hands down the best movie, or at least one of the best movies, I've seen all year! It was really great and hilarious. It saddens me that they didn't make back their budget and a profit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2010)

It's been nearly unanimous that it was a good movie. It's a shame there's not much that can be done to get people to watch it, a lot of people I suggested it to acted like I was odd.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Finally got the chance to watch this movie yesterday and it has to be hands down the best movie, or at least one of the best movies, I've seen all year!


Second best. Remember Toy Story 3 came out this year too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3 is for lames.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A lot of those jokes may seemingly be targeted towards the youth, but most of the youth has no idea what Final Fantasy II is, what the original base line was, or half of the references in the movie.
> 
> It was much more awesome in the theatre than on DVD, too.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Toy Story 3 is for lames.


Someone didn't have a childhood.


----------



## Darc (Nov 19, 2010)

I bought the DVD cause I liked this movie so much, hoping that sale will help them turn a much deserved profit.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A lot of those jokes may seemingly be targeted towards the youth, but most of the youth has no idea what Final Fantasy II is, what the original base line was, or half of the references in the movie.



Well this makes sense, the main characters are NOT teenagers (except Knives and Scott's Sis) and the story is from the perspective early to mid 20-year-olds.

Todays teens are associated with Twilight, High School Musical fads. etc. 

I WILL buy the DVD.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Todays teens are associated with Twilight, High School Musical fads. etc.


High School Musical isn't today's teens. They're yesterday's teens.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 19, 2010)

Just saw this movie, and it was quite better than i expected


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 20, 2010)

I saw the movie, it is extremely awesome; loved wallace and also Young Neil. The visual style whom some might say is a bit cheesy i found awesome and loved the retroness of the whole film. Also those fights were quite awesome, best for a little while.


----------



## Corran (Nov 20, 2010)

Got it on Blu-Ray, it just looks sooooo fucking good in hi-def, you can see all these little touches in the special effects that are just brilliant little nods to games.

But damn the Blu-Ray is packed with features, Its gonna take me forever to get through it all


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2010)

Relevant reading: CLOWN MEAT


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's been nearly unanimous that it was a good movie. It's a shame there's not much that can be done to get people to watch it, a lot of people I suggested it to acted like I was odd.


 
Tell me about it. As soon as I praised how good the film was on my facebook, a friend of mine acted like it was shocking that I even bothered watching it. According to her, the trailers looked "stupid".



Gaiash said:


> Second best. Remember Toy Story 3 came out this year too.


 
I did say ONE of the best this year as well. And also, I haven't checked out TS3 yet. I'm waiting for when I get the chance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Tell me about it. As soon as I praised how good the film was on my facebook, a friend of mine acted like it was shocking that I even bothered with the film. According to her, the trailers looked "stupid".



That's pretty sad considering how many bad movies have good trailers. A lot of my friends were really excited to see it, so no one acted surprised when I did.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2010)

Watching this movie now. It's ten minutes in and I've already fanboyed my ass off


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 24, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim is going to be the first BluRay im going to ever purchase.

It will be a special moment...I will take pictures.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome movie was awesome!


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 27, 2010)

Well I never saw that movie but I heard it was a good movie.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 28, 2010)

I really loved this movie. I knew I would when I saw the trailer even if most of my friends were discouraged by it. It was pretty awesome :ho


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Finally saw it, and rewatched several scenes multiple times. This movie is full of unusual visuals and interesting ideas.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

On top of being a good movie, the soundtrack's pretty good as well.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 28, 2010)

Proxy said:


> On top of being a good movie, the soundtrack's pretty good as well.



Yeah. 

The ones I liked in particular are:

08 Garbage Truck (Played before 1st Ex battle)
12 Black Sheep (Clash at Demonhead - Envy & Todd)
13 Threshold (Battle vs 5th & 6th Ex)
14 Anthems for a Seventeen Year Old Girl (Sad Knives in hoody scene)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Where can I get the soundtrack


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2010)

A CD store or iTunes I guess?

I have created a new set for the love of a certain character


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> A CD store or iTunes I guess?



 Not sure if serious


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Not sure if serious



Did you mean like download it?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Obviously   .


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Where can I get the soundtrack



Scott Pilgrim vs. The World: Soundtrack

There ya go


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Not sure if serious



 Why wouldn't I be serious?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

That has to be the best soundtrack ever.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That has to be the best soundtrack ever.



Haven't listened to it yet in its entirety, but judging from the bits and pieces I've heard in the movie and on the album so far, I could tend to agree with you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

The movie had the best music I've heard in a movie before, that's for sure. So much so that I wanted to find out which bands they were and download all their songs.

I never did, of course, being a Generation Z scumbag procrastinator, but I wanted to.


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

I just now learned that the Sex-Bob-Omb songs were written by Beck, which makes them even more awesome


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 29, 2010)

I like "Black Sheep" and "We hate you , please die" off that OST. I don't recall hearing the bass battle on it though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

I'mma buy 2 of 'em.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if they have this vid on the dvd?

[YOUTUBE]-jMruFHTwrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Nov 30, 2010)

Despite watching this about a dozen times, I just now got around to watching the alternate ending.

Except for Julie and Stacey fanwanking over Scott's awesome power of awesome, I say to thee boo, alternate ending. Boooooooo.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2010)

I say meh to it. The actual ending and the comic ending are much better but the alternate ending isn't so bad. It's still my least favourite Scott Pilgrim ending but for what it is it works. Given the choice I'd pick the actual ending though.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 30, 2010)

Comic book is bettar. Movie skips a lot of important characters that develop Scott.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

I was going to get the comic but then I got lazy and didn't.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2010)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I like "Black Sheep" and "We hate you , please die" off that OST. I don't recall hearing the bass battle on it though...



Bass battle is on the movie scores soundtrack, I have it too but I don't have a place where you can download it. It has a lot of the background tracks from the movie and it has Amp vs Amp too 



Noah said:


> Despite watching this about a dozen times, I just now got around to watching the alternate ending.
> 
> Except for Julie and Stacey fanwanking over Scott's awesome power of awesome, I say to thee boo, alternate ending. Boooooooo.



Wait, what now? I need to see this. 



ken69flow said:


> Comic book is bettar. Movie skips a lot of important characters that develop Scott.



yeah and no one cares, lets see how you turn a 600 page graphic novel into a two hour movie with no loss of parts...

I had this same argument in the Deathly Hallow thread, movies, books, comics and video games don't interchangeably transfer medium to medium easily. What will work in one might not work in the others, its a fact of life, deal with it.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 30, 2010)

Just saw the alternate ending myself, even if I saw this movie at least six times. 
Wow.  thank god they didn't choose that one.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 30, 2010)

The alternate ending wasnt bad at all...imo.

Based on how the movie was setup it _could have_ happened that way. The original is a bit more preferable but that alternate was alright.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2010)

saw the muvie yesterday ,it was awesome ,the fights were epic for sure.

and was that the Zelda menu song in one of the flash backs?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe, I know that they used the fairy fountain song in one of the dream sequences.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

I think there were two Zelda themes in there or something, maybe.

Then there was the epic FFIV bassline.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Maybe, I know that they used the fairy fountain song in one of the dream sequences.


that what i meant ,it  used in the menu screen of most Zelda game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think there were two Zelda themes in there or something, maybe.
> 
> Then there was the epic FFIV bassline.


Which bassline was it. 

And the very first song that you here as the camera pans down from the titles is Zelda.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it was the battle theme.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 9, 2010)

There's a zelda theme also when Scott wakes up for the delivery (right before that during the dream) I think..


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I finally got around to seeing this. I really liked it. It had a very unique brand of humor which I really enjoyed, and most of the fights were a lot of fun. I just wish I could've learned more about the evil exs. I can understand the complaints that people had about Ramona and Scott's characters though.

So overall, really fun movie. Would watch again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, they don't really deail the exes, especially the twins. They barely even existed. 

Too bad there probably won't be a sequel. People would rather pay for shit like Pirhanha 3D or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, they don't really deail the exes, especially the twins. They barely even existed.
> 
> Too bad there probably won't be a sequel. People would rather pay for shit like Pirhanha 3D or something.


Yeah the American movie audience is just terrible, its like people paid to see Vampires Suck in high numbers the next week--that movie looked so horrible and its by a group known for making horrible movies.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2010)

The way they handled the twins really annoyed me. We didn't even get their back story with Ramona. 

And I'd love a sequel to this, but I don't see it happening either. I would gladly support something like this over something as shitty as Piranha 3D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Granted I wasn't that interested in the movie based on the trailers. I think that played into their downfall.

I brought a date to see the movie and she said it was "better than expected". I think the general public expected it to suck or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Granted I wasn't that interested in the movie based on the trailers. I think that played into their downfall.
> 
> I brought a date to see the movie and she said it was "better than expected". I think the general public expected it to suck or something.


I expected it to be awesome and I would call it better than I expected.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Fair enough, but this wasn't a cool hipster chick or anything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know what it is people look for when they think trailers, but I mean I Never got what drew them in. Its like when it came to certain other movies you could tell they were bad from the trailer and people still went to see them in high numbers. Like Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

With Scott Pilgrim I was expecting some off-the-wall action movie maybe akin to Kick-ass (having no prior knowledge of the comic and having seen only one trailer ever).

I didn't know it was going to be that plus hilarious. Then again I don't watch TV/commercials and would have never seen a trailer anyway except online once. I think people just want big explosions and cool graphics.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, the way a trailer is made tends to have a heavy influence on whether or not people will see a movie. Some probably thought the movie would be cheesy based on its trailer.

Personally, I stopped letting trailers plant a presupposition in my head about how a movie will turn out a long time ago, with some exceptions.

Scot Pilgrim's trailer (for me) looked funny and different than all the generic action/comedy films that are released, and I was right. It was interesting, it made me laugh, and I was entertained all the way through.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

I have learned that trailers cannot be trusted, but I try to use them to get a partial glimpse into what I might get, or to whet my appetite on a movie I want to see one way or the other (like Batman, X-Men, etc...).

I try to check reviews first though, then watch the trailer. That way I can let popular opinion influence me.


----------



## Noah (Dec 30, 2010)

I've never understood how people got a "just another Michael Cera movie" vibe from the trailers. I saw the first trailer, immediately booed it and then got a massive raging megaboner once the action parts kicked in. Maybe people just didn't get past the first quarter of the trailer before looking away?

The only real complaint I have  abuot the movie is how Roxy and the Twins were handled. The twin fight was my favorite fight in the movie and Roxy's was my second favorite, but they were both too rushed.

As far as the twins' backstory: Ramona was dating one while dating the other behind each others' backs. They found out and swore they would have each other's back in everything they do forever. In the comic they were genius roboticists who kept sending robots after Scott.

I really wish they kept the robots in, but I really love how the fight was done in the movie. I'm not sure where I stand on which is better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Robots? 

We missed out on robot assassins?!?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2010)

They really didn't have time for everything that happened in the comic, I mean there were plot lines with Stephen Stills and the like that never got explored too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

I might just have to read that comic.



One day.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2010)

I figured the twins were more fleshed out in the comics. And the time limit is understandable, but it can still feel rushed and leave viewers feeling unsatisfied.

I might also pick the comic up some time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Things happened very, very quickly in this movie that's for sure. I think it could've used to be another 45 minutes longer to flesh things out a little without effecting the pace all that much. 

I, for one, enjoy long movies.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 30, 2010)

The comic has a lot more content for many characters. Even the drummer chick (the one just standing against the wall) from Clash At Demonheads has more panel time and dialogue.

But the movie was given the thumbs up by Bryan (the author of the comic). He spent a good deal of time on the set as the director, screenwiriters consulted him on what was a good direction to move with the movie.

Bryan even acknowledged that no matter how faithful you try to keep the movie it will NEED totally different scenes and events - but in the end he liked how it "evolved into its own beast."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The comic has a lot more content for many characters. Even the drummer chick (the one just standing against the wall) from Clash At Demonheads has more panel time and dialogue.
> 
> But the movie was given the thumbs up by Bryan (the author of the comic). He spent a good deal of time on the set as the director, screenwiriters consulted him on what was a good direction to move with the movie.
> 
> Bryan even acknowledged that no matter how faithful you try to keep the movie it will NEED totally different scenes and events - but in the end he liked how it "evolved into its own beast."


Yeah the Drummer Chick has a bionic arm and shit and you fight her in the game, the game sticks closer to the comic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

The little girl?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The little girl?


Not Kim, the girl from Clash at Demonhead. .


----------



## Noah (Dec 30, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The comic has a lot more content for many characters. Even the drummer chick (the one just standing against the wall) from Clash At Demonheads has more panel time and dialogue.
> 
> But the movie was given the thumbs up by Bryan (the author of the comic). He spent a good deal of time on the set as the director, screenwiriters consulted him on what was a good direction to move with the movie.
> 
> Bryan even acknowledged that no matter how faithful you try to keep the movie it will NEED totally different scenes and events - but in the end he liked how it "evolved into its own beast."



From what I read, Bryan and Edgar were basically co-writing the story together. Edgar had been working on the movie since a little before Vol.4 came out, so there were a lot of lines and jokes in the comics that were in earlier versions of the script or just poked fun at the movie.

In the comic, when Ramona explains Gideon's power over the Subspace Highway, Scott makes a comment like "What?! I thought he was just a music producer or something!", which is probably a jab at movie Gideon.

I like both version equally, but I really wanted to see Robot-01 

EDIT: The little girl is the drummer from Crash & the Boys. They're talking about the manish looking drummer with the huge glasses that just hangs out when Scott fights Todd.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Now I'm all confused. I gotta watch the movie again. 


Luckily I have it at home.


----------



## Felt (Dec 30, 2010)

The little girl had the best audition tape I've ever seen.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXe4XFQKbbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Her drumming skills are questionable, but her flipping-off skills are second to none.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm impressed how young the scott pilgrim fandom can be


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2011)

As well as the depth that goes with the story, Scott Pilgrim has lots of flashy special effects and well choreographed fight scenes. I could easily see it appealing to young people.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 1, 2011)

I finally got around to reading the comic in its entirety and it was great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

I would expect the audience to be somewhat young, 14 and up.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 1, 2011)

Not really. The most appreciative audience would be fom late teens to mid 20s.

A lot of the video game references, dialogue humor and scenarios wont sink in to person just entering their teens...yeah they would like the fight scenes but not remember the punchlines.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2011)

movie hasn't come out in europe yet


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2011)

I just finished reading the comics for the 3rd time and seeing the movie for the 6th time!!!!

*I LOVE SCOTT PILGRIM!!!!
*

*foams at the mouth*

also . . .
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jMruFHTwrY[/YOUTUBE]

drools*


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2011)

Noah said:


> I've never understood how people got a "just another Michael Cera movie" vibe from the trailers. I saw the first trailer, immediately booed it and then got a massive raging megaboner once the action parts kicked in. Maybe people just didn't get past the first quarter of the trailer before looking away?
> 
> The only real complaint I have  abuot the movie is how Roxy and the Twins were handled. The twin fight was my favorite fight in the movie and Roxy's was my second favorite, but they were both too rushed.
> 
> ...



actually on the DVD, the director had extended versions of Roxy's fight, Todd, and a slightly different Gideon fight. He said he had to cut it because and I quote "American audiences can't keep focus with long fight scenes" . . .damn Americans

He also wanted to have Joseph and Hollie in the movie too but had to cut them out 


*Spoiler*: _big spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _is about the book_ 



Joseph and Stephan Stills (the talent) become couples at the end of the book, yup Stephan figures out he's gay=fun fact


----------



## Noah (Jan 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> actually on the DVD, the director had extended versions of Roxy's fight, Todd, and a slightly different Gideon fight. He said he had to cut it because and I quote "American audiences can't keep focus with long fight scenes" . . .damn Americans




Yeah, I've seen the deleted scenes. The Roxy stuff is just a few extra shots and extended cuts. The Todd one has a great line that (I think) was in the book, but didn't add much else. Can't remember what was different with Gideon though.

I really wanted Kim's "Doesn't he know that Scott's the best fighter in the province?" line during the Patel fight to be in the movie. That single line adds so much to the scene and actually helps it to make a lot of sense. Instead, the initial reaction from the audience is basically the same as Stacey has to the fight.

Todd needed Crash & The Boys. Stupid Patel had to go and burn them up. 



> He also wanted to have Joseph and Hollie in the movie too but had to cut them out



I would've liked to have seen Joseph and Mobile in the movie. Joseph is a great character, and Mobile just adds a few good reactions for Scott.


----------



## Shade (Jan 1, 2011)

TBH, I really wanted to see The Boys!! and Crash in the movie. They were a riot. 

There were these great dudes in costume at the Finest Hour launch party in June.  Third pic.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 3, 2011)

I finally saw the movie today.  Random thoughts about it ensue.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-They basically made Neil as important as the rest of the band.  It was due to the rest of the band getting less characterization, but I still liked seeing Neil with seemingly more importance than he was given in the books.  And at least here he wasn't a dick.

-Speaking of the rest of the band, they cut down Kim's character a hell of a lot.  Her backstory was mentioned, but not shown, which really had a negative impact for me.  I'll get more into the pacing in a bit.

-They did Wallace absolutley PERFECTLY.  I was worried about them botching his character up the most, but it turns out he's the one who was the most faithful to the books.  I also loved the movie added running gag of Wallace's dude harem sleeping with him and scott in the bed. 

-The twin's fight was pretty awesome.  I'd say I liked the movie version better than the book version.

-The first half of the movie was spot on when it came to pacing, but after Lucas' fight, it started feeling rushed.  Roxie was botched in the movie, and it would have been nice to at least have the twins actuall have dialogoue or something.  And like I said before about Kim, it hurt the rest of the gang as well.  The pacing couldn't be helped, I know, but it's still a letdown for me.

-The ending was suprisingly bittersweet, and I loved how they spun Knives here.  

-One thing I really disliked about the movie was that it took most, if not all, of Ramona's character away, and turned her into just another woman trophy for the hero to win by the time the story's up.  Seeing her in more normal, casual, situations would have been an easy fix, but that's anther issue with the pacing.




Overall, I really did enjoy it.  The visuals were amazing, and it was a genuinley hilarious movie.  Despite some of the problems I had with it, it was a pretty satisfying adaptation.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2011)

Finally saw the movie on New Years....didn't know what the hell was going on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Finally saw the movie on New Years....didn't know what the hell was going on.


It's not very hard to figure out...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

^  My buddy's brother who is 17 saw the movie and also didn't understand it. He said it was weird.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2011)

How can you "not understand" this movie?

Guy meets girl, girl has exes that want to fuck guy's shit up, guy beats them, final boss.

Only nega scotts appearance might be a bit weird


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2011)

watched it last week and i understood it. and it was awesome tbh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Nega Scott was a great moment.

"We just shot the shit; he's a really nice guy. We're meeting up next weekend." (paraphrased)

I really liked that scene.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^  My buddy's brother who is 17 saw the movie and also didn't understand it. He said it was weird.


I fail to see how it being weird made no sense. The story was fairly easy to follow.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

No clue man. Just delivering the message.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe his brother is, you know, a retard.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 3, 2011)

Aw, nega Scott was amazing.  I thought they were going to go into an unnecissary, unexplained fight right at the end, and then they pulled that. 

It actually still managed to get the same message across that it did for the books, too.


----------



## Newton200 (Jan 3, 2011)

I didnt read the comic, i didnt play the game, i didnt even know that there is something called "Scott Pilgrim" , i just saw the movie like.. 2 weeks ago , its really great!


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Aw, nega Scott was amazing.  I thought they were going to go into an unnecissary, unexplained fight right at the end, and then they pulled that.
> 
> It actually still managed to get the same message across that it did for the books, too.



Really? I honestly felt they should of kept the deleted scenes in of nega Scott even if they didn't fight, because I think the whole darker side of him didn't read from just nega Scott appearing, but from how nega Scott was always with him.


----------



## On and On (Jan 3, 2011)

Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

Newton200 said:


> I didnt read the comic, i didnt play the game, i didnt even know that there is something called "Scott Pilgrim" , i just saw the movie like.. 2 weeks ago , its really great!



 Same pretty much.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Really? I honestly felt they should of kept the deleted scenes in of nega Scott even if they didn't fight, because I think the whole darker side of him didn't read from just nega Scott appearing, but from how nega Scott was always with him.



Well, if the movie actually took the time to fully explain what nega Scott was, and made him a recurring problem, then I wouldn't have minded.  But they just randomly threw him in there at  the end, and I was worried that they'd actually take the situation seriously without explaining him at all, which would've been stupid.

And I didn't know there were deleted scenes of that.  I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not very hard to figure out...



She had 7 evil ex's, that's about all I got.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Well, if the movie actually took the time to fully explain what nega Scott was, and made him a recurring problem, then I wouldn't have minded.  But they just randomly threw him in there at  the end, and I was worried that they'd actually take the situation seriously without explaining him at all, which would've been stupid.
> 
> And I didn't know there were deleted scenes of that.  I'll have to check them out.



Yeah they had two scenes of Nega Scott that were taken out, they were brief appearances at totaled like 20 secs each, but they took it out because they wanted to have something random and funny at the end (OMG a Fight!! . .. wait no LOL ROFL)


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, it worked perfectly


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jan 4, 2011)

Great movie.  One of my favs of the year.

Also, if you do not understand what's happening in the movie, then pay attention.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think the Nega Scott scenes were needed, but they were kind of interesting I guess.

The extended park scene was nice though. They should've extended the movie.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think the Nega Scott scenes were needed, but they were kind of interesting I guess.
> 
> The extended park scene was nice though. They should've extended the movie.



If they had kept the Nega-Scott bits, it would've been more faithful to the story... I did prefer the first extended park scene, though, and Todd's little "That's right, I actually know how to play bass" line was *awesome*.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Well, if the movie actually took the time to fully explain what nega Scott was, and made him a recurring problem, then I wouldn't have minded.  But they just randomly threw him in there at  the end, and I was worried that they'd actually take the situation seriously without explaining him at all, which would've been stupid.
> 
> And I didn't know there were deleted scenes of that.  I'll have to check them out.


It did kind of have a little foreshadowing with the Nega Ninja but in a way that didn't spoil the punchline they were going for.

I think that movie Nega Scott worked for the film and while comic Nega Scott was better he probably wouldn't have worked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

All of the comic stuff went over my head, having never read the comic.

I feel like I'm missin' out.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All of the comic stuff went over my head, having never read the comic.
> 
> I feel like I'm missin' out.



then read the damn comics!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Buy me the damn comics.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Buy me the damn comics.



I downloaded them first, before the film itself came out. 

But then I loved them so much that I bought them. pek

And now I own everything Scott Pilgrim-related that's worth owning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Your Scott Pilgrim Stuff. 

Send me it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Your Scott Pilgrim Stuff.
> 
> Send me it.



But you live in Colorado... That's really far from here!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

It's not too far for air mail. :33


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not too far for air mail. :33



I am not flapping my arms like a bird for four thousand miles to bring you my stuff!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

You will if you want me to like to.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Repetitive, Tiring and overrated. The unique style and the humour this movie got cant save it from failing.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Repetitive, Tiring and overrated. The unique style and the humour this movie got cant save it from failing.



Which part was repetitive, tiring and failing....?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Which part was repetitive, tiring and failing....?



The fighting against the exes...


----------



## Paptala (Jan 10, 2011)

It was different, that's for sure.

Never read the comics, therefore I'm sure a lot of stuff went over my head (as others have said before me).

Still, it was an entertaining movie.


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2011)

But each of the fights were very different.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2011)

Still awesome, nonetheless.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

When i said i like this movie to my parents, they asked me if i was doing ecstasy.... lawl


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 11, 2011)

Ramona Flowers said:


> But each of the fights were very different.



*THIS*

All the fights were entertaining and different.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

Someone's hatin'. I bet you liked the movie "There Will be Blood".


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I mentioned it before that they had extended versions of some of the fights but because of American's short attention span they made them shorter.



Eki said:


> When i said i like this movie to my parents, they asked me if i was doing ecstasy.... lawl



My mother said something similar to that and still really dislikes the movie, but I love it and that's all that matters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

That doesn't make sense. Fighting would cater to "American's short attention span" moreso than dialogue or plot. Why would they cut those short?


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That doesn't make sense. Fighting would cater to "American's short attention span" moreso than dialogue or plot. Why would they cut those short?



Very fucking weird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Canadians.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 12, 2011)

They did test for it and got better responses with shorter fights


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 14, 2011)

True to my habit of seeing movies way after everyone else, I only got around to this one today. 

After seeing the movie posters and trailer, I was a little wary of seeing the film. It looked like one of those 'hip' teenager films that fry your brain cells as you watch it. I was pleasantly surprised to find that, while the movie is probably accessible to that crowd, it's not juvenile fluff either. The humour surprised me -- I definitely didn't expect to find it as funny as I did. (I was also pleasantly surprised to find that the protagonist was actually my age, rather than being some sort of high school kid, and so it was much easier for me to relate to him and his pals.) I particularly enjoyed the moments of embarrassment where you could just tell the character wanted to melt into the floor, or (as he actually did on more than one occasion) run away entirely.

I think the middle of the movie sagged a little, and during some of the 'fight' sequences I zoned out, although I like the fact that the actual style of the encounter varied from character to character. It definitely had an entertaining opening and ending, though. I have to say that it also really reminded me of FLCL, only a live-action version -- is there any chance that the creator of the comic book was influenced by the series? I have no idea, but they both seem to share a similar style and theme, particularly the seemingly random bursts of surreal action in the midst of 'normal' proceedings. Either way, I enjoyed the movie. It seemed to string together a tongue-in-cheek feel with moments of seriousness very well, with a focus on the horrors and the pleasures of growing up.


----------



## Shade (Jan 14, 2011)

If you liked the movie for its quirkiness well-mixed with the tone of an actual 22 year old's life, you'll love the comics. All the characters are a lot more fleshed out, the quirky humour is there in bounds. And yes, the creator was heavily influenced by anime/manga.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 14, 2011)

I watched it again with a group of people who hadn't seen it, and they all seemed to have loved it. One of them is even looking into buying his own copy. Great success! 

Much laughter ensued when one of the girls was confused about "first and a half base" and "second and a half base".


Dream Brother said:


> I have to say that it also really reminded me of FLCL, only a live-action version -- is there any chance that the creator of the comic book was influenced by the series?


FLCL?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 14, 2011)

Snow Miser said:


> FLCL?



You haven't heard of it? Or you were wondering what the comparison points are? 

If it's the former...FLCL is an anime classic that was released back in 2000, I think. It's particularly known for its very distinctive wackiness, with a sort of weird meld of slice of life style and seemingly random surreal action sequences. It's actually far stranger than _Scott Pilgrim_, as far as I remember, and it's definitely worth a watch. (Although I enjoyed _Scott Pilgrim_ more.) It apparently inspired the makers of _Avatar: The Last Airbender_. 

The official Season 2 trailer here


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 14, 2011)

*looks through Wikipedia*
Ah, yes, that show. A number of people have suggested it; I just haven't gotten around to watching it yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought of something really bad ass. They should have taken out the henchmen fight near the end and done one of those things where all of the boyfriends comes back and fight one last time. Like how it used to be in Ninja Turtles Hyperstone Heist


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 16, 2011)

You want to fight every ex twice, then once more for the extra life, plus Gidian two times?
That's 20 ex fights


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> You want to fight every ex twice, then once more for the extra life, plus Gidian two times?
> That's 20 ex fights


They would be short fights, not like that shit they pulled in DMC3 where everyone's the same strength.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Those fodder guys being replaced with the exes isn't a bad idea, actually.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Those fodder guys being replaced with the exes isn't a bad idea, actually.


I mean its a very video game esque thing to do, too.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 18, 2011)

Can he pwn them as fast as the fodder though? Some of them would be harder to re-fight with a sword. Ex #5-#6, and non-vegan boy would be a sitting duck. The inconsistent power between the Exs would be hard to choreograpgh in a sword battle.

Though I actually like the idea of Ramona vs Envy in someway slipped into the movie. Hes basically Scott's own evil Ex.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess it would be like going through the game after paying a few visits to Wallace's secret shop (something I needed to do to survive the long fight with Gideon that was the entire level).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Can he pwn them as fast as the fodder though? Some of them would be harder to re-fight with a sword. Ex #5-#6, and non-vegan boy would be a sitting duck. The inconsistent power between the Exs would be hard to choreograpgh in a sword battle.
> 
> Though I actually like the idea of Ramona vs Envy in someway slipped into the movie. Hes basically Scott's own evil Ex.


 Half of the fodder would be that one guy's stunt doubles though. Another large chunk would be the hipster demon chicks, which should be easy to kill.

It would've been more badass. And a nod to some classic video games as mentioned.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2011)

Look really nice and I know that's how her face is and all but below her eyes reads old woman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, I picked up on the old hag vibe myself. Otherwise it's pretty good. I'd still hit it, though I never found the actress that attractive.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Its not her looks which i find appealing, its her personality  No wonder all her exes turned evil  She's worth it


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

I find it a crime that someone has not watched FLCL yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

I will probably never watch it.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I find it a crime that someone has not watched FLCL yet.


I haven't seen it yet but only because of having limited access to anime in the past and now through that I have a great big to watch list. I'm only just nearing the end of Cowboy Bebop at the moment.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will probably never watch it.



You should enact Seppuku good sir. 


Gaiash said:


> I haven't seen it yet but only because of having limited access to anime in the past and now through that I have a great big to watch list. I'm only just nearing the end of Cowboy Bebop at the moment.



Only just reaching the end of Cowboy Bebop? 

Well, at least you're watching a good one.


----------

